# Let's see that shooter



## HOLLiS (Mar 17, 2009)

many forums have a thread for gun porn.  I looked and didn't note see a current one.  

Something I picked up,  Interesting sniper rifle.  Origins unknown,  It is  a Finnish Mosin Nagant with a original PU scope.  Could be a Original Finnish build or ??


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 17, 2009)

This is my "baby".  Doesn't matter what else I shoot, I always go back to it; was passed down from my Father.

It's an old German interwar mauser, 7x57mm but it's sitting on a "newer" stock; the butt has Parker Hale markings but I'm not sure if it's exact.  An excellent shooter.


----------



## arizonaguide (Mar 17, 2009)

Building up the basics as fast as I can...money/time being an issue.


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 17, 2009)

some of my other mosin nagants.  

One is US made by Remington.  AZguide and gdamadg,  Thanks.


----------



## arizonaguide (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice Mosin's H! I've been looking at one at work(love the ammo price/ballistics)...but they don't look like yours!!!


----------



## 104TN (Mar 17, 2009)

CZ 2075 RAMI in .40 and Benchmade Griptilian. Next buy will be up shortly.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 17, 2009)

arizonaguide said:


> Nice Mosin's H! I've been looking at one at work(love the ammo price/ballistics)...but they don't look like yours!!!



I've been looking around for a nice Mosin to add to the collection as well but all of the ones I've looked at so far are in rough shape or have been "touched up" to much to make it worth it.  I know a few shops that I plan on scouting out this summer when I have the time.  I'd love to get my dirty mitts on a quality Kar98k as well but I've yet to see any around.


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 17, 2009)

Wasn't long ago ammo and those old venerable veterans where pretty darn inexpensive.     If you can get a Finnish Mosin,  that would be a good deal, they tend to be more.   Last year Big 5 had Mosins down to $88, included bayonet, cleaning kit, sling and ammo boxes.  

There are others Enfields are another good group.  

Mauser too,  K98 are getting hard to get.  WWI one are hard to find.  To me, the history of those fire arms is the best part, to bad they can not speak.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 17, 2009)

I have a few Enfields already (no pics right now) and it's the history of them for me as well.  Any era of military firearm is getting harder to find up here, mostly because the idiots that had them handed down to them; don't want them in the house, so they just hand them over to the police and then we lose another piece of history as they are broken down.  I'm hoping to start working on my "Gun Room" later this year or next and then fill it with as much history as I can before it disappears.


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 17, 2009)

gdamadg said:


> I have a few Enfields already (no pics right now) and it's the history of them for me as well.  Any era of military firearm is getting harder to find up here, mostly because the idiots that had them handed down to them; don't want them in the house, so they just hand them over to the police and then we lose another piece of history as they are broken down.  I'm hoping to start working on my "Gun Room" later this year or next and then fill it with as much history as I can before it disappears.



The one on the right is a BSA 22 LR training rifle made in 1914.

The one in the middle is a WWI contract, made by Savage Arms.

The two on the left are Ishapor, the end one is 7.62 Nato.  

The scary part, we may be headed to be like England.  Our kitchen knives would be banned too.


----------



## dusty (Mar 17, 2009)

arizonaguide said:


> Building up the basics as fast as I can...money/time being an issue.




That'll pretty much cover you out to a couple hundred yards, bro!
Looks formidable enough to me!


----------



## dusty (Mar 17, 2009)

Won't be long we'll be posting pics of our fucking ammo, a round at a time.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 17, 2009)

HOLLiS said:


> The one on the right is a *BSA 22 LR training rifle* made in 1914.
> 
> The one in the middle is a WWI contract, made by Savage Arms.
> 
> ...



I've used both of those and the good ol' .303 in service.  We use the 22 LR training for cadets and the Rangers (Arctic version ;)) plus their regular service rifle is the standard .303 Enfield.  And I got to use a 7.62 version at a range, probably there for the same reason but easier for us to get  ammo.  I'm not sure if they are going ahead with it but I heard of a plan to rebore all the Ranger Enfields to 7.62 Nato.  I'd much rather an Enfield up in the cold any day, both so I know there is less of a chance the action is going to freeze up and it has more power to take down an Arctic wolf or Polar Bear. :eek:


----------



## JBS (Mar 17, 2009)

Enfield .303 No.1 Mk 3.  GRI's were made in India, if I'm not mistaken.

I just dug it out of storage after 8 years.  Needs about a week of cleaning.  Ugghh...
_*
(the pictures say 2006, but that's just because I didn't set the clock in my camera)*_





















I don't know why it has "1899" painted on the stock.  I think it might have been the Rack No., or something.

I want to find out more about this rifle.


----------



## arizonaguide (Mar 17, 2009)

HOLLiS said:


> The scary part, we may be headed to be like England. Our kitchen knives would be banned too.


 
No, you'll just have to carry a $500K "liability" insurance policy (with AIG, of course) to be allowed to keep Kitchen Knives! 
And every kitchen knife will be made in China, with military scrap that Obama sold them for 20cents on the fuckin dollar, and sold back to us. It's a brave new world!
:doh:


----------



## arizonaguide (Mar 17, 2009)

dusty said:


> That'll pretty much cover you out to a couple hundred yards, bro!
> Looks formidable enough to me!


Thanks D! I can't freakin see much farther than that these days anyway!
I'm hoping that 30-06 should keep me okay out to 500yds or so.

Still gotta have the semi-autos though...(quick before they're banned).
Next on the list is the KAHR (or XDm)pistol, a Ruger 10-22, and a 7.62 semi-auto (carbine) of some kind.


Hopefully before the month is over...because shit's happening SO FAST!!!
:uhh:


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 18, 2009)

My extended family.....


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 18, 2009)

And...


----------



## Mac_NZ (Mar 18, 2009)

I feel really, really inadequate right about now...

Thanks 91B now I have to go and drink to make myself feel better.

Very nice collection by the way...... wanker :)


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 18, 2009)

Mac,

The first step in healing is admitting that you have gun envy.. 

Wank this!!!

lol


----------



## arizonaguide (Mar 18, 2009)

Hell yeah!!! I Like the little kimber. Is that REALLY 100 rounds of .50? 
Damn nice collection 91B.

One more question, how did that EOTech work in the sand/dust?
I always wondered if you guys got dust/dirt/mud down in the "projector" hole, not being a sealed system, and lose the dot.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 18, 2009)

91Bravo: Nice family. I need to go cry now. Thank you.

F.M.


----------



## JBS (Mar 18, 2009)

If the SHTF, I'm holin' up with 91B!


----------



## Ranger Psych (Mar 18, 2009)

91b puts the best in the central place of honor. I like him.






Ignore the glock, that has no place in my home now.









From left to right, back to front... 
870 express mag, knoxx buttstock, sidesaddle for those select parties where you need a good slug
armalite ar-15, RRA freefloat handguard, redi-mag, pachmeyer grip...
Puma 454 Casull
700 Sendero in 7mm Rem Mag, Leupy vari-x III  6.5-20x40
45 Expert
45 Tactical w/ LEM
45 Compact
and a glock 22 i won't ever have to see again... 

I like "safe action" but never cared much for the glock, for whatever reason. HK's fit the family better. Hence the tactical with a LEM. I'll upgrade them all eventually.


----------



## fox1371 (Mar 18, 2009)

91B...I wish to someday be where you are at now with your collection.  I'm am now just starting mine.  I would probably have to wear a condom everytime I opened that gunsafe door...just to contain myself.  hahaha.  Very nice.  

......well now that my work out time is done...worked out knees and throat right there.  I'd like to say that if anyone has anything for sale hahaha.  Hit me up with the PM.  

Nice collections guys.


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 18, 2009)

The91Bravo said:


> Mac,
> 
> The first step in healing is admitting that you have gun envy..
> 
> ...



The second step in the cure, is to buy more guns.


BTW, nice extended family.  

I always find it very interesting to see what other shoot and collect.  

Thanks.


----------



## JBS (Mar 18, 2009)

91B, what are all those little things in the plastic bags, next to the magazines?  They look like the links between belted munitions, except brassier.


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 18, 2009)

JBS said:


> 91B, what are all those little things in the plastic bags, next to the magazines?  They look like the links between belted munitions, except brassier.



Looks like one hell of a lot of stripper clips.


----------



## pardus (Mar 18, 2009)

JBS said:


> Enfield .303 No.1 Mk 3.  GRI's were made in India, if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> I just dug it out of storage after 8 years.  Needs about a week of cleaning.  Ugghh...
> 
> ...



The Lee Enfield is my favourite rifle of all time!

That is an Indian rifle for sure but something is a little strange about it.
GRI is the Ishapore Rifle Factory but is the marking used while under British rule, which ended in 1947 so theoretically your rifle should be stamped RFI as it was manufactured in 1950.
I have some resources I can check later on, I'll see what I can dig up.


----------



## JBS (Mar 18, 2009)

pardus762 said:


> The Lee Enfield is my favourite rifle of all time!
> 
> That is an Indian rifle for sure but something is a little strange about it.
> GRI is the Ishapore Rifle Factory but is the marking used while under British rule, which ended in 1947 so theoretically your rifle should be stamped RFI as it was manufactured in 1950.
> I have some resources I can check later on, I'll see what I can dig up.



That would be fantastic.  Part of the pleasure of owning these is getting the history on them.

The amazing thing about these rifles is they have something like 20 or more stamps on them.  In theory, I bet it is possible to track down virtually every part.

I know very little about the weapon; it was sold to me by a retired Marine, who was a bit of a collector himself.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Mar 18, 2009)

I have to post something to try and get my man credentials back.  Sadly they are work rifles, the bacon is all mine though.


----------



## pardus (Mar 18, 2009)

Ha, I was so going to call you out mofo! 

I'll post mine soon 



Mac_NZ said:


> I have to post something to try and get my man credentials back.  Sadly they are work rifles, the bacon is all mine though.


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 19, 2009)

JBS said:


> 91B, what are all those little things in the plastic bags, next to the magazines?  They look like the links between belted munitions, except brassier.





HOLLiS said:


> Looks like one hell of a lot of stripper clips.



Exactly!!!  I got a baker's dozen of 100pks.  That way I _should_ never run out. 

If you need some let me know... honestly, I will never use em all



HOLLiS said:


> That is neat.
> 
> 
> I think kids should learn young.   I started with mine when they could walk.
> ...



OUTSTANDING!!!!  Teach em young, bro.... They will never forget it.  Well done


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 19, 2009)

The91Bravo said:


> If you need some let me know... honestly, I will never use em all



I am in the Northwet, if you get up here.  I can burn some flesh on the BBQ, a few beers.............


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 19, 2009)

HOLLIS,
That's a deal.

I pulled some of the stock out of my safe..... for when the Zombies... er.. um... Democrats attack


----------



## Mac_NZ (Mar 19, 2009)

I suggest you stock up on food 91B, I foresee the whole board trying to shelter at your house in the event of a catastrophe, you could outfit at least 3 fireteams with ease.


----------



## 104TN (Mar 19, 2009)

Mac_NZ said:


> I suggest you stock up on food 91B, I foresee the whole board trying to shelter at your house in he event of a catastrophe, you could outfit at least 3 fireteams with ease.



Just eat the neighbors. That's my plan.


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 19, 2009)

Mac_NZ said:


> I suggest you stock up on food 91B, I foresee the whole board trying to shelter at your house in the event of a catastrophe, you could outfit at least 3 fireteams with ease.



When the balloon goes up, I will send my grid.... 



rick said:


> Just eat the neighbors. That's my plan.



I need to clean the dip off my laptop now... thanks brother... LOL:doh:


----------



## QC (Mar 19, 2009)

pardus762 said:


> The Lee Enfield is my favourite rifle of all time!



Love the .303. I can still remember For Inspection Port Arms. ;)


----------



## Mac_NZ (Mar 19, 2009)

Queen's Cadet on the far right.  Note his trend setting 'tache, quite a ladies man back in he day he was.






On parade.





During his Band 3 Camouflage and Concealment lesson.


----------



## QC (Mar 19, 2009)

I was waiting for that...yes, I was in cadets at school. 

Check 2nd from left, mid pic. Pardus in gay mode. Lerv that low slung webbing.


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 19, 2009)

Part of the Zombie defense system:


----------



## Mac_NZ (Mar 19, 2009)

Sweet Mary mother of God, an MG-42 Schweres!!!  I'd love to hear one of those fire live.  
How hard is it to get the 7.92mm ammunition for it Hollis?


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 19, 2009)

Mac_NZ said:


> Sweet Mary mother of God, an MG-42 Schweres!!!  I'd love to hear one of those fire live.
> How hard is it to get the 7.92mm ammunition for it Hollis?



No,  for a while there was tons of 8mm and cheap.  That did not help me, that one is converted to 7.62 Nato.  It is a WWII MG42, with waffenfabric (SP?) cartouches.

Both are also converted to semi-auto.  The 1919 was the easiest to build, just ate up a lot of carbide cutters to machine it.   The MG42, had to be converted to closed bolt.   The fire control is from a AR 15.


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 19, 2009)

Hollis,

ABSOLUTELY beautiful...

BRING ON THE ZOMBIES!!!!!!!!


----------



## QC (Mar 19, 2009)

That's one impressive bit of kit Hollis


----------



## pardus (Mar 19, 2009)

HOLLiS said:


> No,  for a while there was tons of 8mm and cheap.  That did not help me, that one is converted to 7.62 Nato.  It is a WWII MG42, with waffenfabric (SP?) cartouches.
> 
> Both are also converted to semi-auto.  The 1919 was the easiest to build, just ate up a lot of carbide cutters to machine it.   The MG42, had to be converted to closed bolt.   The fire control is from a AR 15.



I do love the MG42,would love to fire one sometime. 
I have an MG34 that I'm thinking about rebuilding, have to do it soon before they are banned


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 19, 2009)

pardus762 said:


> I do love the MG42,would love to fire one sometime.
> I have an MG34 that I'm thinking about rebuilding, have to do it soon before they are banned



The building is the easy part, it is the close bolt conversion and fire group that is hard.  Took me, with lot of down time, about 3 years to finish the MG42.  


The 1919 was the easiest and the kits are still available.   IN 2005, the Feds past a barrel ban.   The 1919 does not fall under that ban.  

Where I screwed,  when I bought the MG42 kit, 8mm was difficult to get.  So I made bought the .308 kit.   Also I missed the $100 yugo MG42 kits, I was going to get one, so I could shoot both 8mm and .308 in the German MG42.  

It is amazing, how much kits have gone up.   I was able to build a AK for about $120 5 years ago.  

This is my daughter 5 years ago, when she was 9, with a AK I built for her.  I also built one for my son.


----------



## pardus (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't have the capability to do the build myself, I will probably use TNW in Oregon, they will build my kit for $2700 IIRC, there is an outfit in MD that sell a semi MG42 for $2500.

Ammo is a concern, i'd rather have them chambered in 7.62x54R as it's cheap and plentiful.



HOLLiS said:


> The building is the easy part, it is the close bolt conversion and fire group that is hard.  Took me, with lot of down time, about 3 years to finish the MG42.
> 
> 
> The 1919 was the easiest and the kits are still available.   IN 2005, the Feds past a barrel ban.   The 1919 does not fall under that ban.
> ...


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 19, 2009)

pardus762 said:


> Ammo is a concern, i'd rather have them chambered in 7.62x54R as it's cheap and plentiful.



Problem is that the cases are rimed,  The case is pushed forward.   Also 8mm and .308 has bascially the same head to case.   So no bolt head modification is necessary.   The feed tray needs to be modified.... and without saying the barrel chambered properly.  

I don't know if you checked on Ruskie prices, they gone up too.


----------



## pardus (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah, I really wanted to get my Bren gun built but they are just too expensive to buy at the moment and I can't find anyone to weld my receiver.

Apparently to convert them to the 54R ammo all that is needed is a different barrel and bolt face.


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 19, 2009)

pardus762 said:


> Yeah, I really wanted to get my Bren gun built but they are just too expensive to buy at the moment and I can't find anyone to weld my receiver.
> 
> Apparently to convert them to the 54R ammo all that is needed is a different barrel and bolt face.



I built a dummy bren.  There is/was a company in Georgia, that made semi-auto ones.  I could not figure how to make a close bolt on that one.

I have a RPD, I am converting, I have the design of the closed bolt down, it is the fire group that I am hung up on.


----------



## 104TN (Mar 21, 2009)

Kimber Grand Raptor II and misc. junk.


----------



## moobob (Mar 22, 2009)

My camera sucks.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Mar 22, 2009)

Ok, looks like there are some great looking weapons here!  I would like to add some of mine.

Here are some of the 1911's I have.  Top is a Colt 1991A1 (added a beavertail grip safety, ambi safety and commander hammer).  Middle is a Taurus PT1911 (shoots damn good).  Bottom is my off duty carry, a Kimber Ultra Carry (stag handles, night sights).

Good shooters all!


----------



## Cabbage Head (Mar 22, 2009)

Here are three that I am proud of. Top two belonged to my Grand Pa, Chicago PD Officer of the Old School.  A .38 BodyGuard with pearl handles and a Colt Commando .38spec (chromed at a bumper shop, I know its pimpy. Story to follow).  Bottom one is my Great Uncles, he also CPD. Its a nickle S&W with hand made pearl inlayed grips.  Also has a floral tooled holster that he carried on duty.

My Grand Pa could not afford a new revolver, but wanted something similiar to my Uncles.  So, my Dad was seeing my Mother at the time.  Dad was into cars (ended up owning his own shop later) and had the S&W taken apart and chromed at a bumper repair place (back in the days of old when cars had real bumpers!)  Carried for duty untill he passed away before retirement.  Sorry to say, that its also before I was born.


----------



## arizonaguide (Mar 22, 2009)

Cabbage, That's some cool weaponry and what fantastic history.
You have a lot to be proud of on both counts Bro! Very cool.



Hey, also, I don't think the chrome is pimped...not on those weapons. I'm picturing a Chicago Policeman pulling out that Bad MF in some scenario...not pimped at all, bro!
Very REAL-American.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks, AG!  I am glad that I have people to share that story with.  Ones that can appreciate it. 

I believe in passing history forward.  The telling of the story helps me get closer to my Grand Pa.  I am the only one in the family to follow in his footsteps in Law Enforcement and never a day goes by that I hope that I am doing him proud!


----------



## arizonaguide (Mar 22, 2009)

Proud to know you and yours bro! For sure.


----------



## doorkicker (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## doorkicker (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## parallel (Mar 23, 2009)

I own a modest number of firearms, but I like to think that what I lack in quantity I make up for in quality.

I need to get a picture of my Marlin 780 .22 rifle that I got for Christmas when I was twelve. The rest are shown below.

*Marlin Model 336* (top) with Leupold 4 X 35mm rifleman scope chambered in .35 Remington. This was my very first deer rifle that I got on my twelfth birthday.

The bottom rifle is a Marlin Model 36A chambered in 30-30 that I bought for my nephew for his thirteenth birthday (last August).
My dad got him a Leupold 2.5 X 7 X 32mm rifleman scope to mount on it also for his birthday.






*Henderson Defense Industries AK-101* chambered in 7.62 X 39


----------



## parallel (Mar 23, 2009)

*SIG556 SWAT* with Trijicon ACOG TA-11 and SIG551 style Hand Guards chambered in 5.56 NATO
















*SIG556 SWAT *the way it came from the factory with the exception of the ACOG, sling and sling adapter.


----------



## parallel (Mar 23, 2009)

*Colt 6920 Law Enforcement Carbine* chambered in 5.56 NATO


----------



## parallel (Mar 23, 2009)

*Winchester Model 1300 Stainless Marine* 12 gauge pump with Knoxx Specops recoil reducing stock and power pack.


----------



## parallel (Mar 23, 2009)

*Sig Sauer P226 9mm* this was my service pistol when I was a reserve cop (1992-1995) and is still my favorite pistol to shoot.










*
Sig Sauer P226 in .40S&W* with Crimson Trace Laser Grips (I have a .357SI barrel to convert this gun to .357SIG by just replacing the barrel).


----------



## parallel (Mar 23, 2009)

*Sig Sauer P220 Carry SAS* with original wood grips











*Sig Sauer P220 Carry SAS* with Crimson Trace Laser Grips (.45ACP)






*Sig Sauer P220 Carry SAS* with original wood grips in a Milt Sparks VM2 concealment holster


----------



## parallel (Mar 23, 2009)

*Sig Sauer P225/P6 9mm*





*
Another Sig Sauer P225/P6 9mm* with an extended/threaded Bar-Sto barrel, Hogue Extreme Aluminum Grips and some custom magazine bases.











*Kahr Arms PM9* (9mm) This little pistol is my most carried handgun out of pure convenience. I've got a lot of pants (if ya know what I mean) and so this little gun can go right into my front or rear pocket depending upon the style of pants/shorts and be reasonable concealed.


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 23, 2009)

Gun Porn .... Good


----------



## parallel (Mar 23, 2009)

*Sig Sauer P239 .40 S&W*






*Sig Sauer P239 .40 S&W* with Crimson Trace Laser Grips


----------



## pardus (Mar 23, 2009)

Very nice, I do love Sigs :cool:


----------



## arizonaguide (Mar 23, 2009)

Freakin EXCELLENT Photography!!!:cool:
What camera Parallel?
I may have to upgrade my little panasonic to whatever you're shooting.
PM me with specifics if you want to.


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 23, 2009)

Some of my AR's







I am hesitant to show this next one, it is my new 1500M Death from afar sniper rifle.   As you can see it has computer enhanced optics and firecontrol.  There are few out there and I don't want to be bugged on how to make one.   IF you gotta ask, then you will never understand.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Mar 23, 2009)

You'll shoot your eye out Hollis... :cool:


----------



## parallel (Mar 23, 2009)

AZ, 

I use a Fujifilm Finepix S9000 which is little more than a glorified point and shoot. The real key(s) to getting good shots is lighting, using a tripod, using the macro feature on your camera, and avoiding a composition which incorporates the two extremes of exposure (black on a white background). The latter can be accomplished if ones knows how to control exposure. I have yet to learn how to do that so I stay away from it. The other thing is to take some shots and then check the results, if they aren't satisfactory then try again. Within the pictures that I have posted here it is pretty easy to tell which were taken before I learned some of these lesson fully.

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## arizonaguide (Mar 23, 2009)

I do quite a bit between the Grand Canyon and Wildlife pictures.
I recognize good work. I Was eyeballing the little Kodak with HD video, but I'll be looking into that Fuji!
The new point-and-shoots are outstanding!
:cool:


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 23, 2009)

arizonaguide said:


> I do quite a bit between the Grand Canyon and Wildlife pictures.
> I recognize good work.  I'll be looking into that Fuji!
> The new point-and-shoots are outstanding!
> :cool:



Not knocking the camera, one of mine is a Fuji,  But in this instance it is the shooter.   Parallel did a great job of setting up the shoots.   That, IMHO, is 90% of the task.


----------



## arizonaguide (Mar 23, 2009)

I Absolutly agree Hollis!
The way he setup the lighting/contrasts was what amazed me!
They look like studio/publication "magazine cover" photos.

As he said:


parallel said:


> The real key(s) to getting good shots is* lighting*, using a tripod, using the macro feature on your camera, and *avoiding a composition which incorporates the two extremes of exposure (black on a white background)*.


 
But, knowing that and getting the results are two different things. It takes a certain eye/skill that he did well with, and not everyone has.
Good point Hollis.









Pic's like that don't just "happen"...it takes planning/alotta work/and a certain skill.
I shit you not. You got a future in Gun Porn P! Now we just gotta get you some Bikini-clad models!

:)


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 23, 2009)

arizonaguide said:


> Now we just gotta get you some Bikini-clad models!
> 
> :)



Problem there is,  The firearms disappears.


----------



## arizonaguide (Mar 23, 2009)

Not in MY gun porn fantasies! ;)
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivi0YD75rhA"]YouTube - Girl Against Gun Control[/ame]


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 23, 2009)

arizonaguide said:


> Not in MY gun porn fantasies! ;)



My daughter (14) and I did some shooting the other day,  She shot 22, 7.62 x 25, 357 mag, 45 ACP and 44 Mag.  She pretty small too.  The weight of the 44 Mag was not to her liking, a little too heavy to hold.  The 45 ACP was a S&W Chief Special, a small frame 45.


----------



## arizonaguide (Mar 24, 2009)

I think that it's excellent that she shoots, Hollis.
I always enjoy when a gal comes in the shop...and is serious about protecting herself (and the second amendment!). 
It gives me hope for our country.
I'll be working with the wife more after I get back from _my_ drawstroke lesson in Colorado this weekend.
MY WIFE was the first one standing (in an auditorium of probably 5000 people) when the ColorGuard entered with the Flag, at this years Gun Rights Policy Conference!
Each day she reminds me of how lucky I am to have her...with one thing like that, or another.
:)


----------



## Cabbage Head (Mar 26, 2009)

Parallel, damn nice pics.  

This in no way compares, but introducing Pardus' 92fs.   I think that he spent way too much for it, but it was worth it. lol


----------



## 104TN (Mar 26, 2009)

Wait. Someone beside the DoD bought one of those?


----------



## JBS (Mar 26, 2009)

Damn! That's a shitload of mags!

I've got 2 Beretta mags for mine (15 rd), and 4 Ram Lines (18 rounds).

I know everybody here loves their .45's, and their "glock foties" but I'm one of the people that appreciates the 92FS, as I've had a whopping 2 malfunctions in something like 12 years.  Both of those were due to the brass catching the front of the (aftermarket) magazines before feeding.

It was specialized ammunition involved, and the problem was solved when I filed down a tiny fraction of an inch on the front of the magazine, so the brass wouldn't catch as it fed.

Love my Beretta!


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 26, 2009)

Cabbage Head said:


> Parallel, damn nice pics.
> 
> This in no way compares, but introducing Pardus' 92fs.   I think that he spent way too much for it, but it was worth it. lol



Humm, sort of makes a statement about today's market.  Guns are expensive, one can buy accessories, but ammo is scarce.   

A empty mag is a sad sight to see.   


When I get elected POTUS, I promise several cases of ammo in everyone's home. (the heck with the chicken).


----------



## JBS (Mar 26, 2009)

HOLLiS said:


> ...Guns are expensive, one can buy accessories, but ammo is scarce.



Tell me about it.  I have to cut my trips to the range in half- partly because of cost, and partly because of scarcity.

Last week I tried to buy .30-06 ammo- normally $10 to $14 per box at Wal Mart.  There was exactly ONE box left at $32 (150 gr. Remi silver tips or some shit).  I left with the last 3 boxes of .45, thankful that they had at least that.


----------



## pardus (Mar 26, 2009)

Cabbage Head said:


> This in no way compares, but introducing Pardus' 92fs.   I think that he spent way too much for it, but it was worth it. lol



Fucker! lol



rick said:


> Wait. Someone beside the DoD bought one of those?



That's why I got it...  :2c:


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 26, 2009)

JBS said:


> Tell me about it.  I have to cut my trips to the range in half- partly because of cost, and partly because of scarcity.
> 
> Last week I tried to buy .30-06 ammo- normally $10 to $14 per box at Wal Mart.  There was exactly ONE box left at $32 (150 gr. Remi silver tips or some shit).  I left with the last 3 boxes of .45, thankful that they had at least that.



Check CMP for the Greek 06 stuff, it is very good and pretty affordable.   Some ammo companies have it, a slightly higher price.  

Rumor has it, it is better than LC Match. 

Another reasonable source is Graf and Sons.


----------



## CBTech (Mar 27, 2009)

Just got an EO Tech 512 for free. Pics coming of the S&W AR. Wife rushing me out the door to Olive Garden. I would rather stay and run CQC drills in my house.


----------



## CBTech (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## CBTech (Mar 28, 2009)

pardus said:
			
		

> Very nice.
> Though I have to ask, why a bipod on a carbine?



That is the one I bought for my brother. I am also giving him the bipod just because I don't want it. He has an ACOG he's going to put on it. 

Right now it doesn't really need to be there and doesn't serve a purpose but where better to store the bipod I'm giving him than ON the rifle I'm giving him. 

I am going to buy a Charles Daly on Monday that has the gas block with picatinny rail and flat top instead of the A2 front sight. I want to put a higher power scope on it and with the A2 front not there it won't need a riser. I am buying a Harris when my guy get's them in on Thursday so I just threw the old bi pod on the Bro's. He can do whatever he wants with it. 



I think I am going to try to hunt down a short barrel for mine. I was checking out the EO Tech in the house and realized that the 16 inch barrel is loooong.

I think I need to stop buying AR's.


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 28, 2009)

The birth of a AK:


----------



## Cabbage Head (Apr 6, 2009)

Nice pic's.  Love how you showed the birth of the AK from the start to the finish!


----------



## parallel (Apr 11, 2009)

My AK-101 is on its way back home. I had to return it to Henderson Defense Industries for a rework on the trigger system. HDI has great customer service and until I ran into the trigger issue I was very happy with the carbine. I am quite sure that it will be in tip top shape when I get it back... I can't wait.


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 14, 2009)

My G3


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 19, 2009)

Here ya go.


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 19, 2009)

^^^ That is pretty darn cool.....................  Thanks.


----------



## Poccington (Apr 19, 2009)

This thread makes me wish I lived in America. 

Hollis that is one pretty G3.


----------



## arizonaguide (May 5, 2009)

Finally! pictures taken/posted of my 1911 Springfield (suppliment to the favored J-frame! ;))





I will soon hire a Bikini model for some improved pictures!

It's the smaller "Champion" model 1911, with a (flat) black parkerized finish and the walnut grips (look nice on the flat black frame) with the US insignia. 
Also has already had some gunsmith smoothing trigger/action work. 
Nightsites, Trigger/Action job, 3 Chip McCormic magazines. Extra Grips (which I'll be replacing), etc. 
Also a holster(included) and double mag carrier, but will be replaced next check with a Blackhawk Serpa retention holster.

I Still love my J-Frame, but I guess I gotta have an "instructor" gun also (semi-auto to demo failure drills, etc). 
The boss keeps pushing the "cool" factor of the Kimber...but screw that. 
I like the Springfields just fine. Now, where do I mount a Laser again? There's a guiderod laser for the 1911, right?
;):cool:


----------



## HOLLiS (May 5, 2009)

I have a friend who competed in IPSC, he had a wheel gun....... best part he won.   Again, the shooter is more important than the firearm. 


Just because a guy buy the coolest newest thingie....... it still probably won't improve his shooting.

My Glock in 10mm and Springfield 1911


----------



## doorkicker (May 5, 2009)

arizonaguide said:


> I will soon hire a Bikini model for some improved pictures!


Standing-by...nice blaster! 

Finished my Recce build the other day...

Recce with Ops Inc 12th MBS suppressor:




Unsupressed:





Also bought a Barrett M82A1 last week...I'll slap some pics up when my rings come in.


----------



## arizonaguide (May 5, 2009)

doorkicker said:


> Also bought a Barrett M82A1 last week...I'll slap some pics up when my rings come in.


Oh yeah!!! The Barrett. Nice!
Shooting that puppy is more of a "trigger pulling event" as one shooter mentioned.:cool:



Well, It ain't a Colt, or a Kimber, or a Wilson...but, It'll do.


----------



## arizonaguide (May 24, 2009)

My tricked out new 1911!




Just kidding.:doh:
The pistol shown, evidently was an effort to create a cheap (and easy to make) 1911 from sheet metal (etc), used by Vietnamese in the Vietnam war.
Amazing they shot it and lived to tell the tale.


----------



## HOLLiS (May 24, 2009)

arizonaguide said:


> My tricked out new 1911!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a Chinese Made Mauser (1936) it looks like it was made in the same shop this pistol was made it.


----------



## HOLLiS (Jun 3, 2009)

New additions:


----------



## JBS (Jun 3, 2009)

You know, Ruger has to be quite possibly one of the most UNDER-RATED handguns in the world.
*
I LOVE Ruger.*

Beautiful pieces by the way!


----------



## fox1371 (Jun 3, 2009)

God I can't wait to get back to the states and start my collection!  If anyone runs out of room in there home to store any of these...Just let me know and I can take them off of your hands for you :)


----------



## TheWookie (Jun 14, 2009)

A few toys....

Remington 700 PSS .308 with Leupold 3.5x10 variable, Jewell Trigger, Harris Bi pods.





Colt AR-15 w/ Gunny Hathcock's signature on the butt stock.




.45 Kimber Custom Compact and .357 Dirty Harry S&W Magnum.


----------



## dusty (Jun 14, 2009)

TheWookie said:


> A few toys....
> 
> Remington 700 PSS .308 with Leupold 3.5x10 variable, Jewell Trigger, Harris Bi pods.
> 
> ...




I got a .308 with a Jewell trigger; I love that trigger.  I've got a Shilen barrel right now, but it's fluted-in 1500 rounds I think I'll dx it for a tapered bull.

I bet that Whitefeather rifle's worth a few bucks.


----------



## TheWookie (Jun 14, 2009)

dusty said:


> I got a .308 with a Jewell trigger; I love that trigger.  I've got a Shilen barrel right now, but it's fluted-in 1500 rounds I think I'll dx it for a tapered bull.
> 
> I bet that Whitefeather rifle's worth a few bucks.




Jewell's are my favorite, there's nothing like it; but Shilen makes a pirty nice trigger, once you get that last bita creep outa them.:eek:


----------



## dusty (Jun 14, 2009)

TheWookie said:


> Jewell's are my favorite, but Shilen makes a pirty nice trigger, once you get that last bita creep outa them.:eek:



That Shilen comp trigger is a little TOO crisp.


----------



## TheWookie (Jun 14, 2009)

dusty said:


> I bet that Whitefeather rifle's worth a few bucks.




I'm not sure what it's worth but I know he didn't want to sign it at first, so it might be the only AR-15 that he ever signed.  I was persistent.  But he was also at a lot of gun shows back in his day, so who knows; but I'll never sell it.  

He wasn't a fan of the early M16 and he flat out told me no the first time I asked him to sign it.  Then he explained to me how many guys in Vietnam were killed due to the early troubles of that weapon.  I believe that he said one of his spotters was shot one time while they were extracting out of a hot zone and he was trying to clear a malfunction.

I'm actually looking to replace the buttstock with something short and at the same time replace the upper receiver with something nice and pirty.  I've been lurking around this site for a few days and I've seen a few good links/threads, but if you/ or anyone has any suggestions to take a virgin Colt AR-15 (pre-ban) and modify it to a M-4 type, feel free to let me know.


----------



## arizonaguide (Jun 14, 2009)

dusty said:


> I've got to buy an AR in a couple months, but DAYUM, that's gotta be high dollar.
> 
> What about the S&W's?


Dusty, go to the S&W review here. (page down, although the whole read is outstanding!)
http://forums.officer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81462
There are some issues with the S&W.


----------



## dusty (Jun 14, 2009)

TheWookie said:


> I'm not sure what it's worth but I know he didn't want to sign it at first, so it might be the only AR-15 that he ever signed.  I was persistent.  But he was also at a lot of gun shows back in his day, so who knows; but I'll never sell it.
> 
> He wasn't a fan of the early M16 and he flat out told me no the first time I asked him to sign it.  Then he explained to me how many guys in Vietnam were killed due to the early troubles of that weapon.  I believe that he said one of his spotters was shot one time while they were extracting out of a hot zone and he was trying to clear a malfunction.
> 
> I'm actually looking to replace the buttstock with something short and at the same time replace the upper receiver with something nice and pirty.  I've been lurking around this site for a few days and I've seen a few good links/threads, but if you/ or anyone has any suggestions to take a virgin Colt AR-15 (pre-ban) and modify it to a M-4 type, feel free to let me know.




82dtrooper knows all that shit.


----------



## HOLLiS (Jun 14, 2009)

TheWookie said:


> I'm actually looking to replace the buttstock with something short and at the same time replace the upper receiver with something nice and pirty.  I've been lurking around this site for a few days and I've seen a few good links/threads, but if you/ or anyone has any suggestions to take a virgin Colt AR-15 (pre-ban) and modify it to a M-4 type, feel free to let me know.



Leave the AR-15 as it is,  buy a stripped lower receiver and build from there.


----------



## TheWookie (Jun 14, 2009)

HOLLiS said:


> Leave the AR-15 as it is,  buy a stripped lower receiver and build from there.



And just swap the bolt?  That simple?  Thanks.


----------



## arizonaguide (Jun 14, 2009)

And Koz! Those two are ARAnimals! :cool:
JAB's no slouch either.





But, the "dark side" calls...


----------



## dusty (Jun 14, 2009)

arizonaguide said:


> Dusty, go to the S&W review here. (page down, although the whole read is outstanding!)
> http://forums.officer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81462
> There are some issues with the S&W.



Thanks. I damn near bought one when I got the SR9, 'cause it was so cheap.
I love that fucking thang, though.  Never thought I'd say that about any 9 mil other than my BHP.


----------



## arizonaguide (Jun 14, 2009)

HOLLiS said:


> Leave the AR-15 as it is, buy a stripped lower receiver and build from there.


Have to agree with Hollis. You don't want to touch THAT piece.
:2c:



dusty said:


> Thanks. I damn near bought one when I got the SR9, 'cause it was so cheap.
> I love that fucking thang, though. Never thought I'd say that about any 9 mil other than my BHP.


 
Yup, and SR9 bilt rite hare in Preskitt, AZ! (now, WTF are they going to build it in .40!?)


----------



## arizonaguide (Jun 14, 2009)

Wookie, the Boyz are keeping me "out of trouble" (even as we speak) doing a lower build from the ground up, one thread over. LOTS of good stuff:
https://shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=19507


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 15, 2009)

HOLLiS said:


> Leave the AR-15 as it is,  buy a stripped lower receiver and build from there.



I have to agree, spend an extra $200 and build another AR. By the time you finish kitting up that Colt you will have spent enough to build another. 

Stripped lower's can be found $130 price range and you can still get a lower parts kit under a $100 if you shop around. Or if your lucky find a M4 rifle kit around $600 + $130 for a stipped lower, $730 for a lower end M4 now a days is pretty damn good. But yet again, you have got to shop for the deals...:2c:


----------



## TheWookie (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info.  I think I'd rather build it up from scratch, now that I think of it.


----------



## dusty (Jun 15, 2009)

TheWookie said:


> Thanks for the info.  I think I'd rather build it up from scratch, now that I think of it.



And when you finish, maybe you'll like it so much you'll reconsider selling that Whitefeather AR...

Hey, I have a basketball with a "Barry Soetero" signature-wanna trade?


----------



## TheWookie (Jun 15, 2009)

dusty said:


> Hey, I have a basketball with a "Barry Soetero" signature-wanna trade?




No way?  How much?


----------



## dusty (Jun 15, 2009)

TheWookie said:


> No way?  How much?



Never mind.  I'm giving it to my buddy Sarah.


----------



## HOLLiS (Jun 15, 2009)

TheWookie said:


> And just swap the bolt?  That simple?  Thanks.


Saying again what has been said... 


Buy the upper that you want as a complete assy,   cheaper than collecting a bunch of parts.  You not saving much stripping the Colt for the receiver, but you are loosing a rifle with some value. 

A strip lower is $125 - $200 depending.   The parts for the for the strip lower $60 -90.  

You can look at a bunch of place,  Florida Gun Works for AR kits, Brownells, Cheaper than Dirt, etc etc.........  Maybe use google.

My motto is more guns are preferred to less.


----------



## TheWookie (Jun 15, 2009)

HOLLiS said:


> Saying again what has been said...
> 
> 
> Buy the upper that you want as a complete assy,   cheaper than collecting a bunch of parts.  You not saving much stripping the Colt for the receiver, but you are loosing a rifle with some value.
> ...



Thank you, I appreciate it.


----------



## TheWookie (Jun 15, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> Just a couple of pistols that I call my "Silent Partners"


 
Very nice.

I had the HK .45 (not suppressed) when it first came out but it was a little to big for me to conceal so I traded it for the current .45 I have, that being a Kimber. 


But I didn't have anything like those bad mamajama's - nice tools.


----------



## arizonaguide (Jun 15, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> Just a couple of pistols that I call my "Silent Partners"


Holy Shit, 82...you've got a Mark 23? Those things are a freaking tank!
I didn't realize how HUGE they are until I had one in the shop the other day.  Do you holster it, or carry it in a wheelbarrow? ;)
With the supressor shown, I would need a shoulder stock attachment!
They are very "nice and tight" though...very smooth slide, like a (real)Beretta. (or SIG).  Nice.
:cool:


----------



## HOLLiS (Jun 15, 2009)

arizonaguide said:


> Holy Shit, 82...you've got a Mark 23? Those things are a freaking tank!
> I didn't realize how HUGE they are until I had one in the shop the other day.  Do you holster it, or carry it in a wheelbarrow? ;)
> With the supressor shown, I would need a shoulder stock attachment!
> They are very "nice and tight" though...very smooth slide, like a (real)Beretta. (or SIG).  Nice.
> :cool:



They came with a towing packing.  Maybe now it is optional?


----------



## arizonaguide (Jun 15, 2009)

HOLLiS said:


> They came with a towing packing. Maybe now it is optional?


No shit. Reminds me of a Desert Eagle. Of course, I'm just a little (old) J-Frame guy.  Maybe Commander length, on a good day! :confused:


----------



## HOLLiS (Jul 1, 2009)

Picture soon to be posted

A Hakim,

A Ruby Pistol (WWI)

A Arasaka.


----------



## HOLLiS (Jul 8, 2009)

I need another photo op.  A 6.8 SPC bushy.  

I think I need to hire a photographer or take a break from honey dos.


----------



## 08steeda (Jul 8, 2009)

HOLLiS said:


> I need another photo op. A 6.8 SPC bushy.
> 
> I think I need to hire a photographer or take a break from honey dos.


 

No way! You have a 6.8 Bushy now too!?!

If I was close I would do the photo shoot for you! I am so envious!!! DAMN!!!!


----------



## HOLLiS (Jul 8, 2009)

08steeda said:


> No way! You have a 6.8 Bushy now too!?!
> 
> If I was close I would do the photo shoot for you! I am so envious!!! DAMN!!!!



They guy got rid of it for a .223,   I can see why on the price of ammo.  I'll take photos today.  I was hoping for my parts of the Hakim to come in for the photo.  It is missing the front two barrel bands.


----------



## 08steeda (Jul 8, 2009)

The 6.8 ballistics just look awesome. The lower is a standard Ar receiver right? What about the mags for the 6.8? The mag for 6.8s is the same dimensions as the 5.56 mags?

I think the 6.8 is about the same length but just a bit thicker right?

Are you going to do a Range Report for the 6.8 Bushy?


----------



## HOLLiS (Jul 9, 2009)

The Bushy 6.8







The mags look similar, I am going to try them  later.   The Mags are marked 6.8. Mags don't need high tolerance so we will see.

I am planning to go to the range, see how it goes.  Might be a while.  

The 8mm Hakim.  I am making barrel bands for it.  It is a pleasure to shoot.


----------



## Poccington (Jul 9, 2009)

Hollis... This thread makes me hate you lol.

Those are some sweet looking weapons dude, especially the Hakim.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 9, 2009)

Poccington said:


> Hollis... This thread makes me hate you lol.
> 
> Those are some sweet looking weapons dude, especially the Hakim.



LOL, every time I open up my cabinet and look at my guns, I think of all the damn toys Hollis has and it makes me hate him more and more.   I don't need to look at this thread.


----------



## arizonaguide (Jul 9, 2009)

Poccington said:


> Hollis... This thread makes me hate you lol.
> Those are some sweet looking weapons dude.


Amen. On BOTH counts. :cool: Freakin BBQ is looking pretty unused though. Get your ass outta that reloading bench, and get your ass to work on those dandilions! Throw a steak on that BBQ for me, bro. ;) Pop a cold one.


----------



## American-n-NZ (Jul 9, 2009)

HOLLiS said:


> The Bushy 6.8
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK HOLLiS, I was just looking through this thread, and I think half of the weapons are yours! You must not drink? Great Collection! 

I miss going out shooting. Most of the people here don't understand how relaxing shooting can be. I tell them, you are focused on what you are doing, and so all the other problems go away.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 9, 2009)

I have an old beat up mouser 98 (8mm large ring) with a cheap plastic stock on it, I want to build a stock for it out of wood. Anyone have a blue print?


----------



## HOLLiS (Jul 9, 2009)

arizonaguide;300823 Freakin BBQ is looking pretty unused though. [/QUOTE said:
			
		

> The black one is very old and not used any more.  We use the red one which is beat up and partially rebuilt, I just replaced all the grills on it, I have a new heat box for it, we burnt through the old one. :)


----------



## JJ sloan (Jul 9, 2009)

NZ,
Love that 6.8.  I have one that I just rebuilt as an SPR.  I can't get enough of it.  What grain are you using?  Mine likes the 110 Hornady V-max.


----------



## HOLLiS (Jul 9, 2009)

JJ sloan said:


> NZ,
> Love that 6.8.  I have one that I just rebuilt as an SPR.  I can't get enough of it.  What grain are you using?  Mine likes the 110 Hornady V-max.



I haven't loaded for it yet,  I have rounds in the 115 gr bullets.   I have been looking at bullets,  I will  try a box of 110 Hornady V max (Thanks for the heads up).


----------



## JJ sloan (Jul 9, 2009)

Sorry, wrong screen name.  Using alcohol to amuse myself while posting.


----------



## HOLLiS (Jul 9, 2009)

JJ sloan said:


> Sorry, wrong screen name.  Using alcohol to amuse myself while posting.



I'll drink to that.   Drop top amber ale is pretty darn good.


----------



## JJ sloan (Jul 9, 2009)

Beer is good.


----------



## arizonaguide (Jul 9, 2009)

H, what the hell type of action is on that 8mm? You say it's a Hakim. Time to find out more. It takes the 8mm Mauser round? Or is the Hakim a different deal altogether?


----------



## HOLLiS (Jul 10, 2009)

arizonaguide said:


> H, what the hell type of action is on that 8mm? You say it's a Hakim. Time to find out more. It takes the 8mm Mauser round? Or is the Hakim a different deal altogether?



It is different.   If you can find the site on shooting military classic they will explain it.  It is a basically a Ljungmann (I know, "what's that?")  Action is gas impingement like a AR, Bolt like a SKS or a SVT 40 and the how is works, just really different.  Push slide forward, pull back to pull the bolt back and to cock it.   If safety is on, the bolt stays back, if off, the bolt zings forward..........  Famous for biting thumbs. Sounds like it is more famous than the Garand on that aspect.


----------



## arizonaguide (Jul 10, 2009)

Very Cool.  Seems like a great weapon. Sortof looks very M-1ish! I like it. 8mm.


----------



## SAWMAN (Jul 11, 2009)

Here's a couple shots of my Winchester model 70 "Supergrade" .300 Win Mag with drop plate, H&S Precision (threaded) Barrel, McMillan "Prone" stock with rail & palm stop, Harris bipod. Custom, Pillar bedded. Leupold Ultra 10x Mil Dot scope. 

Coolest part? My "Sniper tactical crocks!"  (Okay, maybe that's really my 5-yr-old "Man Cub." Still, I think that's pretty cool.


----------



## HOLLiS (Jul 11, 2009)

SAWMAN said:


> Coolest part? My "Sniper tactical crocks!"  (Okay, maybe that's really my 5-yr-old "Man Cub." Still, I think that's pretty cool.



You that is not a professional?  


Very nice looking rifle.


----------



## SAWMAN (Jul 11, 2009)

HOLLiS said:


> You that is not a professional?
> 
> 
> Very nice looking rifle.



Thanks, bro!


----------



## 104TN (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice lawn. PB should be along shortly to drool.


----------



## Blue (Jul 11, 2009)

My Glock 19 (birthday present from my father)


----------



## AWP (Jul 13, 2009)

I just picked one of these up in like new condition:


----------



## TheWookie (Jul 13, 2009)

*That's what I want next.... dam*

Oh, god bless you -- that babay is schweet.

How muchola?


----------



## AWP (Jul 13, 2009)

TheWookie said:


> Oh, god bless you -- that babay is schweet.
> 
> How muchola?



Me? Mine was in like new condition from a local pawn shop for $450. I think list is around $640 on the Mossy website. They also have a NIB SW M&P 15 model that I may go back and pick up while I can still find one.


----------



## TheWookie (Jul 13, 2009)

Freefalling said:


> Me? Mine was in like new condition from a local pawn shop for $450. I think list is around $640 on the Mossy website. They also have a NIB SW M&P 15 model that I may go back and pick up while I can still find one.



Wow, four-fity, that's like a weekend down the Cape.  Very nice, enjoy that.


----------



## HOLLiS (Oct 8, 2009)

So no one got any to show?  What kind of steely eye killa's are ye?

I need to take some photos of a few things that I picked up.   One is a German Luger in 9mm Krutz (380 for ya colonialists).  It is a cute little pistol.  Also done some tradin'.  traded off a Stoeger 20 gauge S/S for a really nice CZ 20 gauge S/S.  So photos should be up soon.


----------



## clavinr (Oct 12, 2009)

This was an inheritence...shoots really nice.


----------



## txpj007 (Oct 12, 2009)

nice pistol...im infatuated with 1911's, always have been always will be.


----------



## clavinr (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks.  It belonged to my best friend who died in a motorcyle accident.  He put alot of work into it so it is super smooth.  His son has the same pistol only compact.


----------



## Boedy (Oct 26, 2009)

Dan Wesson SSC and Commander Bobtail..


----------



## psyopwilddog (Nov 2, 2009)

Here are my two newest shooters


----------



## psyopwilddog (Nov 2, 2009)

This is my most prized one. My Grandfather gave me this when I was 12, with a story that he took this off of a German Nazi he killed during WWII. After though, I just figured that he was just telling me this story back then to pull my leg. When I went back to Nebraska this summer for my Uncle's funeral, my Aunt told me the story was true, that he brought 2 items home from the War. One went to my other Aunt that passed away, and the other to me. She then told how she came upon this info. That she had to do a report on a family member for school and how she interviewed my grandfather on what he did in the war, it was the only time he ever spoke of what he did. He helped liberate the jews from the Nazi concentration camps. When I first served in the first gulf war me and him talked on the phone, and how he wanted to talk to me about what I had to do and how he wanted to see me when I came home so we could talk more in person, so he could give me advice on how to deal with coming back home. I never got that chance, a few days after we talked on the phone he suffered a massive heart attack and passed away.  I wish I could of had that one last chance in person to see and talk about what we had both been through since he was the only other family member who served in combat. He is and always will be my #1 Hero.


----------



## psyopwilddog (Nov 10, 2009)

Finally got me a Dan Wesson Patriot.View attachment 9013


----------



## Frank S. (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm very interested to know what you think of it after shooting it. I lust after a Wesson .45... Congrats on the purchase.


----------



## psyopwilddog (Nov 10, 2009)

I shot at 25 yds. Strong hand, weak hand, failure to stop. I love it.View attachment 9014


----------



## Frank S. (Nov 11, 2009)

Very... _Noice!_ Once again, congrats!


----------



## Frank S. (Dec 29, 2009)

Here's my "retirement watch", which I picked up last Saturday...


----------



## Brando (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice back story and pics wilddog.


----------



## HOLLiS (Dec 29, 2009)

I bet the timing is impeccable.


----------



## Frank S. (Jan 22, 2010)

Updated pic of the 1911 with Hogue grips and laser/light:


----------



## Voodoo (Jan 26, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> I just picked one of these up in like new condition:
> 
> http://www.mossberg.com/images/Mossberg_Guns/930/New/5027G][/QUOTE]
> 
> Is that a Mossberg?


----------



## Sierra Bravo (Jan 26, 2010)

Mossberg...nice choice! I recently scored a Saiga 12 ga.


----------



## Voodoo (Jan 26, 2010)

Sierra Bravo said:


> Mossberg...nice choice! I recently scored a Saiga 12 ga.


 
Those are SA right?


----------



## H2O MAN (Feb 17, 2010)

My Marlin .45-70 Guide Gun with a few upgrades


----------



## H2O MAN (Feb 25, 2010)

HOLLiS said:


> That is one of the nicest modern rendition of the venerable M14.



Thanks again :)

Update: I moved the Mark 4 1.5-5x20mm MR/T to my MK14 SEI Crazy Horse Mod 0 and installed
an Aimpoint  Micro T-1 on the rifle pictured above. This change gives me a lighter, simpler set-up.


----------



## HOLLiS (Feb 26, 2010)

08steeda said:


> I have one too! Kicks like a mule!!!


 
I have two of them.    A friend, retired Sgt Maj, and I was having a talk about that.   The way guys today are thought to shoot, they will not shoulder a higher power rifle in a way the minimizes recoil.  Not saying this is the case here.    One that I have is ported and one is not.  Maybe I am just a numb skull, they seem about the same to me.  I like shooting them.   I also have a 444 marlin, factory ammo is hotter than the 45-70 gov.     If you reload you can load Marlins to a group II load, which is hotter than a 444 Marlin.   The group III loads are only for Ruger No 1s.  They are about 500 FPS slower than a .458 Win Mag,,,, HOT HOT HOT.   Because of all the old trapdoors and older 45-70 rifles, commercial ammo is limited to 45-70 Gov.  Using a group II or III load in a trap door would probably disassemble the rifles and shooter.


----------



## 08steeda (Feb 26, 2010)

HOLLiS said:


> I have two of them.    A friend, retired Sgt Maj, and I was having a talk about that.   The way guys today are thought to shoot, they will not shoulder a higher power rifle in a way the minimizes recoil.  Not saying this is the case here.    One that I have is ported and one is not.  Maybe I am just a numb skull, they seem about the same to me.  I like shooting them.   I also have a 444 marlin, factory ammo is hotter than the 45-70 gov.     If you reload you can load Marlins to a group II load, which is hotter than a 444 Marlin.   The group III loads are only for Ruger No 1s.  They are about 500 FPS slower than a .458 Win Mag,,,, HOT HOT HOT.   Because of all the old trapdoors and older 45-70 rifles, commercial ammo is limited to 45-70 Gov.  Using a group II or III load in a trap door would probably disassemble the rifles and shooter.



Yeah, I agree. It is just not one you want to shoot a couple hundred rounds out of in an afternoon. I shot a .460 Weatherby ONCE! Never do it again! Brought tears to my eyes!!! Just stupid. Unless you are into hunting locomotives....just stupid.


----------



## H2O MAN (Feb 27, 2010)

AssadUSMC said:


> For those that didn't see it in the other thread, my two new bangsticks:



:cool: Very nice pairing.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Feb 28, 2010)

08steeda said:


> SWEET!!!
> 
> And how do you like the SCAR. FNH is good kit!! I was just looking at them today and *wondered how accurate they are*? I was looking at the 7.62 myself.
> 
> ...



I read a review that had sub-MOA out of the box with a 5.56 SCAR.  

"I next set some targets at 500 yards and fired another four five-shot groups. This was done prone off a rest using only Black Hills 77-grain Mk262 Mod 1 load. Even with a 12 mph full-value crosswind I was immediately rewarded with a tight five-shot group that measured just 3.7 inches. The SCAR 16S went on to average an impressive 4.2 inches at this distance."

Here's a link:
http://www.tacticalgunfan.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=555&Itemid=1

Pretty damn impressive if you ask me.  I'm still debating what optics to put on it.  I am leaning toward an EO-Tech with a 200m zero, but we'll see.


----------



## Sierra Bravo (Mar 5, 2010)

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n267/crimsonforged/IMG00064-20100304-1722.jpg


----------



## hoepoe (Mar 5, 2010)

None of these are owned by me but are from some training recently.

HView attachment 11799View attachment 11800


----------



## pardus (Mar 5, 2010)

hoepoe said:


> None of these are owned by me but are from some training recently.


 
What is that on the bottom of the second pic?


----------



## Tazz (Mar 6, 2010)

Right now I just have my trusty old SW99 40cal. i bought it brand new a few years back and have loved it some much that I havent bought anything else in a while. Im def looking for a snub nose hammerless 357 and a cheap AR if anyones got anything


----------



## pardus (Mar 6, 2010)

HOLLiS said:


> Chinese SKS. pre-pre ban


 
Forgive me but my understanding always was that a blade bayonet is Russian and the spike was Chinese... 

No?


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 6, 2010)

The Blade was Chinese too.  This is a very early one.   Much like what we ran into in RVN.  The Chinese then went to spike, the spike was banned, then the Chinese SKS was banned.   At that time the Russian one were allowed to be imported under so differences in the law.   They had blade bayos too.  


Also, I believe, someone also said the spike bayo was in RVN too.


----------



## pardus (Mar 6, 2010)

Interesting, thanks mate.

I'm pissed Norinco is banned from selling here, they have good, weapons and ammo at cheap prices.


----------



## hoepoe (Mar 6, 2010)

pardus said:


> What is that on the bottom of the second pic?


 
It's called a "Magal". It's been designed for use by regular Police Officers and will take over the M1's that have been used in the past. It's chambered for a .30 as the M1 and it's internals are based on the IMI Glilon. I read about the first generation having heating issues, but this was just sweet to train with. I liked it alot.

H


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 7, 2010)

I already posted the picture of one, I picked up another Hakim the other day and ordered a 6.8 SPC stag varminter upper............. :)    Now to find a nice scope for it.


Pardus, we really do need a source of less expensive ammo.


----------



## Vat_69 (Apr 5, 2010)

http://www.ptr91.com/

want to get the PTR 91...any thoughts guys?  Anyone own one?  Rumors?


----------



## Nasty (Apr 21, 2010)

My "new" Colt 1917; she needs some TLC, but she will get it!

View attachment 12100


----------



## pardus (Apr 21, 2010)

Nasty said:


> My "new" Colt 1917; she needs some TLC, but she will get it!



That is sweet mate!


----------



## x SF med (Apr 21, 2010)

View attachment 12102View attachment 12101

Won this one last summer...  ported SA Xd9, the rounds are Winchester SuperX 'Unleaded' 147 Gr subsonic Encapsulated FMJ...  VolksWagen busses for the bad guys to ride to hell.


----------



## Nasty (Apr 21, 2010)

x SF med said:


> View attachment 12102View attachment 12101
> 
> Won this one last summer...  ported SA Xd9, the rounds are Winchester SuperX 'Unleaded' 147 Gr subsonic Encapsulated FMJ...  VolksWagen busses for the bad guys to ride to hell.


 
Nice!


----------



## Nasty (Apr 22, 2010)

Frank, it's .45 cal rim fire.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 1, 2010)

*Kimber*

The last time we were in Afghanistan, some of us ordered some custom Kimbers.  They finally came in, here's a pic.

There's some custom engraving work on the other side of the slide (not shown in this view).  The design on the grips is an outline of the country of Afghanistan with a dagger across it.


----------



## RackMaster (May 1, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> The last time we were in Afghanistan, some of us ordered some custom Kimbers.  They finally came in, here's a pic.
> 
> There's some custom engraving work on the other side of the slide (not shown in this view).  The design on the grips is an outline of the country of Afghanistan with a dagger across it.



Very nice.  That'll look great on display.


----------



## Nasty (May 1, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> The last time we were in Afghanistan, some of us ordered some custom Kimbers.  They finally came in, here's a pic.
> 
> There's some custom engraving work on the other side of the slide (not shown in this view).  The design on the grips is an outline of the country of Afghanistan with a dagger across it.


 
Sweet, they made a limited edition for the 16 SOS (Spectre Gunship) not long ago but it was to sweet for my blood.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 2, 2010)

I'm glad we had the guns made, but there were a couple of things I didn't like about the deal, other than the price (well over $1000, most I've ever paid for a gun).  First of all, Kimber decided to keep SN 000; that bumped everyone "up" in the serial numbers.  For reasons internal to the organization, we had it figured out exactly who got what numbers; Kimber keeping 000 ensured no one got the weapon they were supposed to (thanks assholes).  Additionally, I don't know if it's every Kimber, but the sights on the weapon we got look like crap, like two big blobs of made-in-China plastic.  Like something I'd expect on a Saturday night special, not something that comes from a supposedly top shelf manufacturer.

The engraving work and the grips were well done, and I'm glad to have the gun, but I think if we do this again we're not going with Kimber.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 2, 2010)

Definitely no Tritium.  One single black blob of plastic, front and rear.

I was thinking about this, and the crap sights might have been something that was negotiated with Kimber to keep the price down; I'll have to ask the guy that put the order together for us.  However it happened, it's like putting a $25 scope on top of a $1000 rifle.  Looks like crap.  I'll probably start looking for something a little better on the Internet this afternoon.


----------



## 104TN (May 2, 2010)

I've got some Mepros and they're great. Do the rear sights have white dots at least or are they straight black?


----------



## Marauder06 (May 2, 2010)

Straight black.  I'll post a pic a little later.  How much were your Mepros, and is that something I can put on myself?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 2, 2010)

I have never heard of Kimber using 'plastic' sights... I have Mepros night sights on my Custom II and they are GTG.


----------



## 104TN (May 2, 2010)

J.A.B. said:


> I have never heard of Kimber using 'plastic' sights... I have Mepros night sights on my Custom II and they are GTG.



JAB, Kimber started making some $30 "combat" sights a while back. I don't know what they're made out of but given the price my hunch is they're plastic. I was floored when I broke my Grand Raptor down for the first time and realized the mainspring housing was plastic. I wound up getting an aftermarket one from MARS Armament. I love my gun but I've noticed a trend with Kimber lately where they put a lot of attention into little details (lockup, finish, tooling), but then skimp on actual parts (trigger, hammer, mainspring, and apparently sights).

Mara, the target sights on my rig retailed for a little over $200 I think. From the look of your gun's slide it's set up for fixed sights which means you'd need to have the slide machined if you wanted adjustable/target sights. It's honestly not worth the money IMO - especially if it's a carry or shadowbox gun.

You can get a set of Meprolight's fixed sights for $122 on Kimber's site which your unit armorer should be able to swap out with a pusher tool for free. 

Sweet looking piece amigo. :)


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 2, 2010)

No shit huh. Well thats about fucked up! I am the first to talk shit to the Kimber-bashers, but I might slow my roll if thats the case. I knew about the plastic mainspring housing, not a big deal to me b/c I replace them with a flare magwell/mainspring. This is my only bitch with Glock is there stupid plastic sights. 

Mara have you emailed Kimber about this? I would be screaming through a phone, if I just bought a custom gun for 1k that came with plastic sights.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 4, 2010)

rick said:


> JAB, Kimber started making some $30 "combat" sights a while back. I don't know what they're made out of but given the price my hunch is they're plastic. I was floored when I broke my Grand Raptor down for the first time and realized the mainspring housing was plastic. I wound up getting an aftermarket one from MARS Armament. I love my gun but I've noticed a trend with Kimber lately where they put a lot of attention into little details (lockup, finish, tooling), but then skimp on actual parts (trigger, hammer, mainspring, and apparently sights).
> 
> Mara, the target sights on my rig retailed for a little over $200 I think. From the look of your gun's slide it's set up for fixed sights which means you'd need to have the slide machined if you wanted adjustable/target sights. It's honestly not worth the money IMO - especially if it's a carry or shadowbox gun.
> 
> ...



Rick- thanks for the links.  The sights on my gun look like the ones on your second link but they are solid black, no green illumination.  But I think for that price, they might be my birthday present from my wife this year ;)


----------



## AWP (May 4, 2010)

Glock Sights:
http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/cid=1214/k=/t=S/mfg=/Style_49=TRITIUM+DOT/Products/Glock-Sight-Sets

Kiimber Sights:

http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/cid=1318/k=/t=S/mfg=/Products/Kimber-Sight-Sets


----------



## HOLLiS (May 4, 2010)

If all goes well in a bout a week,  I should have the closed bolt conversion done and this semi auto will breath fire again.








Save old guns, restore them and convert them.


----------



## pardus (May 4, 2010)

HOLLiS said:


> If all goes well in a bout a week,  I should have the closed bolt conversion done and this semi auto will breath fire again.
> 
> 
> Save old guns, restore them and convert them.



MKII? She is beautiful!

This is my baby, I dream of getting her working again as a semi auto.

She is a MKI, same MK as New Zealand carried throughout WWII.


----------



## HOLLiS (May 4, 2010)

MKIs are beautiful.    Very nice.  Sending you a PM.


----------



## pardus (May 4, 2010)

Got it, thanks mate.


----------



## HOLLiS (May 13, 2010)

Good news, the Bren works.   The conversion is complete, all I need to do it clean and buff it up.   Total cost of the project, about $300.00.   My MG42 was the most costly,  then the 1919 or RPD.  I am still working on the RPD.  maybe in a couple of weeks it will be done.   Cheapest builds where AK,  that cost about $110.   Those days are over.   Kits have gone up a bit.   The project in the table, 1) putting new rails in the MG42   2) building a A2 6.8 SPC AR.   

The big must do project is doing the kitchen counters,  Boss has been merciful to her lazy/slow servant.


----------



## pardus (May 13, 2010)

That is great news Hollis!


----------



## H2O MAN (Jun 19, 2010)

M21A5 RRM









Suppressed shooter


----------



## JBS (Jun 19, 2010)

Cool pics, H20 MAN; I like the MAGPUL foregrip.  Do you find it an improvement?  Seems like you can get more surface area of your hand on the weapon with it.


----------



## H2O MAN (Jun 19, 2010)

JBS said:


> Cool pics, H20 MAN; I like the MAGPUL foregrip.  Do you find it an improvement?
> Seems like you can get more surface area of your hand on the weapon with it.



Thanks!

I do find the AFG to be an improvement, so much so that I have them
on all four of my modernized M14s and I even put one on my 7.62 AKM.


----------



## H2O MAN (Jun 22, 2010)

*Suppressed AK47 cycling sub sonic ammo*


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 7, 2010)

Cabbage Head said:


> Keep bringing out those classic revolvers.  First gun I carried on the job was a SW686.  Always have a place in my heart for them.


 
I love the SW686!  That's one loud sumbitch. :)

This just found its way into my house. :cool:


----------



## GLOCKMASTER (Sep 11, 2010)

A few of mine.


----------



## AWP (Oct 4, 2010)

My AR. I'm dropping it off on Thursday to have an SJC Titan comp added to it and the optic will come next vacation. I'm rather happy with it considering this is my first AR build.View attachment 13077View attachment 13076View attachment 13075


----------



## H2O MAN (Oct 6, 2010)

M14 EBR-RINM-SEI rifle


----------



## KBAR-04 (Oct 19, 2010)

I like bullpups for 5.56 weapons. Rarest I have is the FAMAS F1:


----------



## pardus (Oct 19, 2010)

KBAR-04 said:


> I like bullpups for 5.56 weapons. Rarest I have is the FAMAS F1:


 
Very nice.

I was issued a Steyr for years, nice rifles.
What do you think of the FAMAS?


----------



## AWP (Oct 20, 2010)

I just returned from the range and the SJC Titan comp is the bomb. There is almost no recoil with it on my 16" mid-length.

http://stores.sjcguns.com/Detail.bok?no=52


----------



## Headshot (Oct 20, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> I just returned from the range and the SJC Titan comp is the bomb. There is almost no recoil with it on my 16" mid-length.
> 
> http://stores.sjcguns.com/Detail.bok?no=52


 
Was it issue or did you buy it NIB?  I've been wanting to try one out but can't find anyone near for a test run.


----------



## AWP (Oct 20, 2010)

Headshot said:


> Was it issue or did you buy it NIB?  I've been wanting to try one out but can't find anyone near for a test run.


 
I bought it here, the comp arrived in 2-3 days. Great, fast service.
http://www.cpwsa.com/

I bought mine based on recommendations from a bunch of competition shooters; I had never fired a weapon with one until today.


----------



## KBAR-04 (Oct 23, 2010)

pardus said:


> Very nice.
> 
> I was issued a Steyr for years, nice rifles.
> What do you think of the FAMAS?



It is actually a lot more ergonomic than its appearance would suggest. It is very accurate and reliable. It is not quite as easy to take down as the Steyr is but it is close. I like it much better than the SA80/L85 rifles I've handled but not quite as much as the Steyr. The FAMAS does have a fluted chamber like the HK 33 and will streak the brass pretty good.


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 4, 2010)

My sons Mk18 CQBR kit during deployment.


----------



## Seajack (Nov 6, 2010)

M1 Carbine






PSL-54

Nothing fancy, but they're mine.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 16, 2010)

My Glock .40, had this one for a while.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Dec 18, 2010)

Seajack said:


> M1 Carbine



Nice M1 Carbine.


----------



## gits (Dec 21, 2010)

Heres my Springfield Scout in a SAGE EBR MOD 1 with Leupold 6.5-20x ER/T M5 with Horus H58


----------



## dknob (Dec 23, 2010)

I recently bought my first rifle, Stag-15 Model 2T. Won't be in til January.. I am very excited.


----------



## H2O MAN (Dec 25, 2010)

gits said:


> Heres my Springfield Scout in a SAGE EBR MOD 1 with Leupold 6.5-20x ER/T M5 with Horus H58


Very nice!!


----------



## KBar666 (Jan 5, 2011)

I didn't want to start a new thread just for this and judged here to be the best place to ask.

Do any of you guys have any experince with "flat" triggers on your or any 1911s? and how do they perform in comparison with most other triggers?
Just to be clear I'm not talking bout solid triggers but "flat".


----------



## KBar666 (Jan 17, 2011)

The91Bravo said:


> And...



Can you tell me a little bout that XDm I really like that look but I've only seen then is straight b;ack or black/stainless two tone.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 17, 2011)

KBar666 said:


> Can you tell me a little bout that XDm I really like that look but I've only seen then is straight b;ack or black/stainless two tone.


I modified the XDm, as well as the barrel on the Kimber and Sig 2022.

I have lettered a ton of weapons lettering for other deputies and friends.  It is simple to do.  Send me a PM and I will try to get a step by step method for you to try.

I also polished the barrel of the HK and Kimber and put OD green lettering in the HK slide


----------



## KBar666 (Jan 17, 2011)

I would love to send a PM if I can fine how the hell to do it, ever since SS changed up the site I've been having problems getting my account to do the small stuff like PMs and editing.
Anyway this isn't the place to complain bout the site.


----------



## AWP (Jan 18, 2011)

Trigger shape is more about what feels good for you than a performance issue, it is ergonomics.

Scroll to the bottom for some examples:
http://www.sviguns.com/1101.php?indx=5


----------



## AWP (Jan 18, 2011)

KBar, if you're looking at an XD I know these guys are higly recommended:

http://www.springerprecision.com/

http://www.powderriverprecision.com/Home_Page.html


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jan 30, 2011)

Just bought this sweetheart at Shooters Choice - Wilmington for $140.00. Couldn't pass her up!!​
​​*The Chubbs does not not not like guns.*​​* 
*​
​


----------



## policemedic (Jan 30, 2011)

$140? sweet.


----------



## SAWMAN (Jan 31, 2011)

Here are a few of mine.

Currently waiting for my new POF 308 entirely coated in NP3 (shown at bottom). I can't imagine a better weapon for the average SEAL mission. I think POF is definitely onto something there...


----------



## policemedic (Jan 31, 2011)

Sweet...who did the work on the Glock?


----------



## SAWMAN (Jan 31, 2011)

policemedic said:


> Sweet...who did the work on the Glock?


Salient Arms International. They do all the trickery to Taran Butler's shooters. Nice work.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 1, 2011)

Sawman...  send them this way, so I can try and break them...  I'll return them, promise I will...


----------



## HOLLiS (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice ones Sawman,   actually I would be a better choice to break them in for you.


----------



## HOLLiS (Feb 1, 2011)

RB, gotta love the Mosin.


----------



## ben (Feb 2, 2011)

Here are some firearms that I either currently own or recently owned:
















BTW the first 1911 was a Springfield milspec stainless that I thought shot like shit, so I got a Magnum Research 1911 that is in the rest of the pics. The first pic has some VZ operator II's and the second hase some CTC grips. I also had a Kimber Custom II that was decent, but I felt like my DE was a little better and more accurate so I traded the Kimber for some AR parts and some cash. The AR's are two builds I did on a budget (I no longer have them). Now I am building two more rifles to have some fun with and am kicking around the idea of a 10.5" SBR... I have also owned several AK's (all MAK90s) and have several hunting rifles and shotguns that were given to me when my wife's grandfather passed away.


----------



## Hampy (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice things you have out there guy´s thumbs up


----------



## tmroun01 (Feb 8, 2011)

Sig 250c 45.cal


----------



## fox1371 (Feb 9, 2011)

This has to be one of my favorite threads haha.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 13, 2011)

Is that a redi-mag on your weapon?


----------



## Mac_NZ (Feb 13, 2011)

Have I finally lost my mind or is that the pistol grip from a 6 shooter on that carbine????


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hogue grip I think; I've got one on my AR-15 too


----------



## Seajack (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks good, the pistol grip is interesting. Would you recommend one?


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 13, 2011)

I've got one on my AR, works fine and looks cool but I'd like to have something that fits my hand a little better.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 13, 2011)

Mac_NZ said:


> Have I finally lost my mind or is that the pistol grip from a 6 shooter on that carbine????


It's a Pachmeyer AR-15 grip.  Designed and manufactured for AR's, although it holds obvious heritage with the revolver grips they have done in the past.



Marauder06 said:


> Is that a redi-mag on your weapon?


Yes.



Marauder06 said:


> Hogue grip I think; I've got one on my AR-15 too





Marauder06 said:


> I've got one on my AR, works fine and looks cool but I'd like to have something that fits my hand a little better.



As above, Pachmeyer. I prefer it to plain jane AR grips.  I used to have them on my work M4 for quite some time, and now it's just on the house gun.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Feb 13, 2011)

Well I'll be, I like the grip on hand cannons as I have man fingers and find it fills my hand out better.   Didn't know they were making AR grips with them though.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 13, 2011)

Ranger Psych said:


> It's a Pachmeyer AR-15 grip.  Designed and manufactured for AR's, although it holds obvious heritage with the revolver grips they have done in the past.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> As above, Pachmeyer. I prefer it to plain jane AR grips.  I used to have them on my work M4 for quite some time, and now it's just on the house gun.



Pachmeyer, that's right.  Not Hogue.

Where did you get your redi-mag?  I'm planning on picking one up soon.


----------



## pardus (Feb 13, 2011)

What is the scope you have on it Psych?


----------



## pardus (Feb 13, 2011)

pardus said:


> What is the scope you have on it Psych?



OK just seen on another post that you have a TR22-1 2.5-10

Why did you go with something that has 10 power on an AR? I'm curious.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 14, 2011)

The redimag I purchased locally many many moons ago if I remember correctly. I have had this rifle since '06 thereabouts and basically had it set up as you see it minus glass in the same day I bought it. I don't know if pachmeyer is still making the grips though, but if they aren't I think I have a spare one I used to have mounted to my work rifle.

As for the magnification range of the scope?
Original intent was that it would be an interim optic, to be removed and placed on the 7.62 platforms I'm getting for myself and the missus.  While looking at them, it was CHEAPER for me to get an accupoint 2.5-10x56, than it was to get the 1-4x accupoint, or any acog variant.

Now? I'll just be buying two more of them. I basically "grew up" with Trijicon. Easily 3/4 of the time I was in Regiment I had an ACOG so I'm both pretty well used to doing CQM stuff with magnification, as well as a large proponent of being able to see further than the other guy.


----------



## pardus (Feb 15, 2011)

Great, thanks for that.

Makes for a built in spotting scope as well...


----------



## KBar666 (Feb 16, 2011)

Can I ask, whats the difference between an M1A and M14?


----------



## pardus (Feb 16, 2011)

KBar666 said:


> Can I ask, whats the difference between an M1A and M14?



I'm no expert but the M14 is the Military selective fire model, and the M1A is the semi auto civilian model.


----------



## HOLLiS (Feb 16, 2011)

pardus said:


> I'm no expert but the M14 is the Military selective fire model, and the M1A is the semi auto civilian model.




M14 could go either way, like the military M1 30 cal carbine,  it takes a few special parts and then you have select fire.   The ones we had in boot camp where semi only.   There are some like that floating around in the civilian world, like the M1 carbines.   The M1A are made in so those special parts will not work.  I would say that the odds are real good if it is a semi auto, it is as Pardus says.

The one in the photo looks like a M14 with select fire.


----------



## SAWMAN (Feb 18, 2011)

View attachment 3618

My new U.S. Optics SN-3 T-Pal


----------



## SAWMAN (Feb 18, 2011)

8'Duece said:


> What type of reticle ??  Mil Dot ??


I think they call this one the Mil Scale GAP


----------



## HOLLiS (Feb 19, 2011)

If it is expensive it got to be complicated.  I like mil dot scopes.  Not sure why, but they sound really cool.

I have a few on some of rifles.  On my .338, zero is at 200M, each dot is 100M.  So it is GTG to 600M.


----------



## H2O MAN (Feb 22, 2011)

22" & 16" M14s


----------



## x SF med (Feb 22, 2011)

SAWMAN said:


> My new U.S. Optics SN-3 T-Pal



Um, I know what you can send me for my birthday...  that would be SWEET on the Win Model 70 Featherweight .308  (1956 build)


----------



## x SF med (Feb 22, 2011)

x SF med said:


> Um, I know what you can send me for my birthday... that would be SWEET on the Win Model 70 Featherweight .308 (1956 build)



oh yeah, my thoughts on scoping that M1/M14...  it would be like scoping my FN/FAL, expensive to complete and worthless for the value of the rifle unless you took it to the old sniper setup and finding a Zeiss 30x 45mm milspec passive IR scope would be tough.  The M1/M14 is a tack driver with irons IMHO.


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 24, 2011)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> Nice!  Did you get your spare parts yet?





8'Duece said:


> You suck !!
> 
> I've owned one other Wilson Combat 1911 and it never needed anything but new recoil springs after  3,000 rounds. _Right up until I fucked it up with a dremel tool_



Edited for brevity and accuracy 
,
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 24, 2011)

SAWMAN said:


> View attachment 3620
> View attachment 3618
> View attachment 3619
> My new U.S. Optics SN-3 T-Pal


I would give a kidney for a US Optics scope... SWEEEET!


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 24, 2011)

Here is a pic of a new possession.


----------



## HOLLiS (Feb 24, 2011)

91Bravo, nice collection.   Thanks.


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 24, 2011)

HOLLiS said:


> 91Bravo, nice collection.   Thanks.


Thanks, it is my 1st SBR, and I am hooked


----------



## TheSiatonist (Feb 25, 2011)

That US Optics looks like it weighs a ton!

Pretty sweet, though.


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Mar 4, 2011)

here are my babies.
The XD .40 I got for the wife:

heres my first CCW: XD .45 w/ my Tucker Answer holster

LWRC M6A2 I got from Arrow 4. Just put the EOTech, EMOD stock & Magpul grip on. Thanks to Deuce & Pardus for the tips/advice!

& the newest member of the family- my Kimber 1911 Eclipse Pro II


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 18, 2011)

Damn, H. Your babies make me drool every time you post 'em.

One day I will be in your neck of the woods, and you will let me shoot them!  A'ight?


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 18, 2011)

TheSiatonist said:


> Damn, H. Your babies make me drool every time you post 'em.
> 
> One day I will be in your neck of the woods, and you will let me shoot them!  A'ight?




Sure, a little note, they are all semi-auto.  I built the receiver and converted them according to NFA,  semi-auto and closed bolt if necessary.   The 1919 is already a closed bolt gun.   The open bolt guns that I have converted are the MG41 (WWII),  Bren Gun and RPD.  Bren was the trickiest, MG42 the cost more, it needed a new fire control group, RPD the most fun.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 18, 2011)

H.  I like the claymore duct taped to the front tripod leg of the MG42  :cool:....  It screams, "Fuck You, I don't need no FPL, come and get me you bastards!"


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 4, 2011)

Did some horse trading and picked up one of these:

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=222645367#PIC

Obviously it was not that ^^ one.


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 6, 2011)

Some photos to come:

1) Springfield GI 1911

2) Springfield M1Aa SOCOM

3) Machined Receiver AK

4) 2 '60 era Winchesters,  one a 100 Centennial Yellow Boy the other a beautiful .22lr lever action


----------



## KBar666 (Apr 7, 2011)

ooo I really wanna see pics of the yellow boy.     I plan on getting a tuned up winchester '73 clone soon.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 11, 2011)

I got my first pistol this weekend. Glock 37 .45. It is the dual color one(coyote and black) It was used and only cost $370. Really good deal. Let somebody break in now.


----------



## Seajack (Apr 12, 2011)

HOLLiS said:


> May have posted before, my G3.



Good rifle? Would you recommend one?


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 12, 2011)

The G3 is a good rifle.  Almost zero felt recoil, lots of noise and side blast.   Also the fluted chambers leaves a impression the brass, if you reload.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 1, 2011)

What's left of my armory.


----------



## KBar666 (Jun 2, 2011)

HOLLiS said:


> I have one '73 clone and a original. This is the original and a M1A SOCOM.



Sweet


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 2, 2011)

HOLLiS said:


> I have one '73 clone and a original. This is the original and a M1A SOCOM.


Hollis!!!!! I can not give you more than one "like"!!! but I'd give you 100!


----------



## H2O MAN (Jun 12, 2011)

CQB 16 folder on the left  _____  K.I.S.S. MK14 Mod 1 on the right.


----------



## swordsman (Jun 15, 2011)

some inhabitants from my safe ->
H&K MR 223 ipsc rifle setup

mr223 hunting setup


tikka t3 .30-06 varmint


and how it deploys the bullets
the "1ter" has is the 6shoot after cleaning and oiling, then the group of 4 right up follows

and with accubond hunting ammo


----------



## AWP (Jul 9, 2011)

Mine and my wife's. (Insert a list of reasons why the photo sucks compared to others here.)


----------



## mike_cos (Jul 10, 2011)

Holliiiiissss!! I hate you!... LOL!


----------



## pardus (Jul 10, 2011)

Hollis, nice Mosins.

I don't particularly like shooting those, kicks like a mule.
The carbine sounds like an artillery piece going off lol

One thing I do really want for my collection is a Finnish M28/30 in honor of Simo Hayha.


----------



## HOLLiS (Jul 10, 2011)

Mosin are great shooters, the Fins just makes them much better.     Simo Hayha was unbelievable.  If the Fins had two more of him, they could have conquer all of Europe and Asia.


----------



## pardus (Jul 10, 2011)

Simo was incredible alright!

If you happen to come across an M28/30 for sale, let me know.


----------



## HOLLiS (Jul 10, 2011)

pardus said:


> Simo was incredible alright!
> 
> If you happen to come across an M28/30 for sale, let me know.


 
Ok,  I see them every now and then, but they are not very common.    Also you might try gunbrokers.com


----------



## AWP (Jul 11, 2011)

JAB said:


> Nice boom sticks Free.
> 
> I need to finish my DMR and post up some pictures, even though thats not really how I roll. Been thinking about doing a few pictures of my dads collection, some really nice $$$ in that safe.



Thank you.

I tried to split the difference between a regular M4 and a USPSA 3 Gun rig. The one on the right was a straight forward build for my wife. Both are 16" mid-lengths.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 12, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> Mine and my wife's. (Insert a list of reasons why the photo sucks compared to others here.)



your wife's is the one on the left, right?  Yours is weak next to hers...  friggin AWPs...


----------



## x SF med (Jul 12, 2011)

HOLLiS said:


> Mosin are great shooters, the Fins just makes them much better. Simo Hayha was unbelievable. If the Fins had two more of him, they could have conquer all of Europe and Asia.



they did have Lauri Torni too...


----------



## x SF med (Jul 15, 2011)

Ok...  no pics yet, but the model70 has been updated with a Harris bipod (thank you Gits!) and a limbsaver slip on recoil pad...   the Harris took a little work because the Uncle Mike's sling stud was a little longer than the original sling mounting screw and needed to be cut with the dremmel to the correct length; I kept the original, so the weapon could be put back to pristine factory condition.  I can't wait to get this out and see how the accuracy changes with the added stability of the bipod, and the comfort of the recoil pad.


----------



## gits (Aug 22, 2011)

Finally took her out to check the accuracy on the thing at 100m. Looks like she is a shooter! Pulled the shot on the bottom but the other groups were consistent like this one!


----------



## policemedic (Aug 22, 2011)

gits said:


> Finally took her out to check the accuracy on the thing at 100m. Looks like she is a shooter! Pulled the shot on the bottom but the other groups were consistent like this one!



Sweet. How do you like the stock? I'm thinking of switching mine and I'm looking for opinions.


----------



## gits (Aug 22, 2011)

Stock is nice it definitely balances out the front end if you have a heavy upper. The stock is somewhat heavy but not heavy in a sense like the PRS. Cheek wield is actually pretty good and consistent works very well with a Larue SPR 1.5 Mount. It's good if weight is not a problem.

Edit: Another thing I forgot to mention is there is 10 MOA built into the rail so it is slightly elevated. Will probably still be good without the 10 MOA built in on other uppers.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 22, 2011)

Perfect.  That's the kind of input I was looking for.  Fortunately, weight isn't a big issue in my application.  Thanks!


----------



## pardus (Aug 23, 2011)

What is the scope Gits?


----------



## Tunanut (Aug 24, 2011)

Me and my boy's toys.  He's shooting the S&W with a non mag red dot, looks like the AR, but way cheaper to shoot.   The service rifle is a peep sight, want him to know how to use one of these too.  The precision rifles are all pretty damn accurate.





Shooting steel @ 500 yrds is childsplay.




We'll be out at my land this Saturday if any you jokers want to stretch out your rifle.  We'll be there early to get some range work done, shooting starting around 1300.  If you're in the central NC AO and want to play send me a pm for directions.


----------



## HOLLiS (Aug 24, 2011)

Gits, Very nice looking AR.

Tunanut...... Best part of shooting, is with family. Thanks.


----------



## gits (Aug 25, 2011)

pardus said:


> What is the scope Gits?


Leupold 6.5-20x50mm ERT M5 Turrets (Mil/Mil) with Horus H-58.


----------



## fox1371 (Sep 19, 2011)

My new Glock 19.  Managed to find a great deal on it and just couldn't pass it up.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 19, 2011)

fox1371 said:


> My new Glock 19. Managed to find a great deal on it and just couldn't pass it up.
> 
> View attachment 4876



It's green...It must be covered in FrogLube! 

Nice choice...The G19 is a great pistol.


----------



## fox1371 (Sep 19, 2011)

policemedic said:


> It's green...It must be covered in FrogLube!
> 
> Nice choice...The G19 is a great pistol.


Yeah it's green haha.  I decided to paint the frame out of a combination of boredom and hating it when the frame get's hot.  This was the first attempt.  I didn't put enough coats on it and I didn't let it sit long enough after painting, hence the small flakes etc off of it where the slide lock is.  I actually just got done prepping the pistol again to work it over again tomorrow.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 19, 2011)

What did you paint it with?


----------



## fox1371 (Sep 19, 2011)

I used Rustoleum's camouflage paint.  Probably not the best thing haha.


----------



## Chad (Sep 25, 2011)

larue-tactical-predatar-762


----------



## HOLLiS (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks, great photos.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 25, 2011)

That is my Glock 37. .45 GAP with my Home Defense rounds.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice weapon.


----------



## gits (Oct 14, 2011)

Heres the OBR Heavy!


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Oct 14, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## swordsman (Oct 14, 2011)

mjam, like it!


----------



## gits (Oct 14, 2011)

For those who are running AI Stocks, Here's a pic of the new VictorCompany AI Skins they have created.


----------



## fox1371 (Nov 28, 2011)

So I got realllllly bored today and decided I'd paint my rifle.  There is really no purpose behind this other than I thought I would have a little arts and crafts time.  Let me know what you think . I just got done building her a few months ago and it shoots like a champ.  I wish I would've taken pictures but I keyholes an entire magazine at 50yards.  The shot group was covered by a quarter.  I was pretty happy with it.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 28, 2011)

gits said:


> Heres the OBR Heavy!


 
How do you like that buttstock?  Does the monopod on the back end actually help?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 28, 2011)

fox1371 said:


> So I got realllllly bored today and decided I'd paint my rifle. There is really no purpose behind this other than I thought I would have a little arts and crafts time. Let me know what you think . I just got done building her a few months ago and it shoots like a champ. I wish I would've taken pictures but I keyholes an entire magazine at 50yards. The shot group was covered by a quarter. I was pretty happy with it.


 
Where is your front sight?:-"

Looks pretty good, a bit shiny though, did you use gloss or is the paint still wet? What barrel? 

Nice bang stick.


----------



## fox1371 (Nov 28, 2011)

JAB said:


> Where is your front sight?:-"
> 
> Looks pretty good, a bit shiny though, did you use gloss or is the paint still wet? What barrel?
> 
> Nice bang stick.


The paint is was still a bit damp.  Definitely didn't use a gloss on it haha.  I've got an old Rock River barrel on it.  

I've also got a magpul flip up front site, however I forgot to put it back on before I took the pictures.  It's on there now though.  I'm trying to figure out a way to seal the paint onto the weapon so it doesn't come off as easily.  Any suggestions?


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 28, 2011)

fox1371 said:


> The paint is was still a bit damp. Definitely didn't use a gloss on it haha. I've got an old Rock River barrel on it.
> 
> I've also got a magpul flip up front site, however I forgot to put it back on before I took the pictures. It's on there now though. I'm trying to figure out a way to SEAL the paint onto the weapon so it doesn't come off as easily. Any suggestions?


Hobby store-get a couple of cans of clear flat or semi-gloss.

Test it on the paint to ensure they are compatable, then 2-3 light coats on the rifle (you may be able to get clear flat or semi-gloss from the company that the paint came from).  Key is 2-3 coats with a lot of drying time.

Regardless, you will scrape the rifle when you put any optics/lights, etc.


----------



## QC (Nov 28, 2011)

@





The91Bravo said:


> And...


91bravo


----------



## fox1371 (Nov 28, 2011)

That Kimber Raptor is a sweet looking pistol but it just doesn't feel as good in my hands as some of the other Kimbers.  The Kimber Eclipse is a pretty bad ass pistol as well.  Huge fan.


----------



## fox1371 (Nov 28, 2011)

fox1371 said:


> That Kimber Raptor is a sweet looking pistol but it just doesn't feel as good in my hands as some of the other Kimbers. The Kimber Eclipse is a pretty bad ass pistol as well. Huge fan.


@91bravo


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 29, 2011)

fox1371 said:


> The paint is was still a bit damp. Definitely didn't use a gloss on it haha. I've got an old Rock River barrel on it.
> 
> I've also got a magpul flip up front site, however I forgot to put it back on before I took the pictures. It's on there now though. I'm trying to figure out a way to SEAL the paint onto the weapon so it doesn't come off as easily. Any suggestions?


 
Not really man, you really just have to pile on the paint. I have started KG koating, but I really suck at it thus far, but the spray on is really easy to use and comes out nice (not as good a Cercoate, but better than krylon). I have one AR that is Kryloned and it turned to shit after about 3 trips to the range (I am hard on my gear).


----------



## policemedic (Nov 29, 2011)

@91bravo

You and that USP are making nice progress towards membership in the Purple Extractor Club!


----------



## fox1371 (Nov 29, 2011)

JAB said:


> Not really man, you really just have to pile on the paint. I have started KG koating, but I really suck at it thus far, but the spray on is really easy to use and comes out nice (not as good a Cercoate, but better than krylon). I have one AR that is Kryloned and it turned to shit after about 3 trips to the range (I am hard on my gear).


I may have to make a trip down sometime and try the KG out.  I'll do some research on it.


----------



## The91Bravo (Nov 30, 2011)

I need to update the family portrait... I added a Sig P250, and an FNP-45 Tactical.  Traded out the kimber, sig p2022, and SA XDm, but I added some good shotty's and some other good guns.


----------



## gits (Dec 3, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> How do you like that buttstock? Does the monopod on the back end actually help?


The buttstock is nice and convenient and makes it very mobile. Not sure if I am sold on it yet. We had some other OBRs with PRS stocks that shot easily .5-.75 MOA easily. Unfortunately I am not sure if it is my cheek wield is consistent on the CTR stock since my OBR doesn't shoot as well as the other ones I've shot. I mean we had an OBR shoot at 800meters with 3-4 rounds stacked within 3 inches and the 5th round about 5-6 inches to the left of the group but still no greater than the 3 inch vertical spread. I'm still TBD on the stock, then again it may be the gun isn't broken into yet. Monopod is nice for some special applications :) but I still use a sock half the time.


----------



## CDG (Dec 3, 2011)

gits said:


> but I still use a sock half the time.



Come on dude..... We don't need to know that shit.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 3, 2011)

gits said:


> Monopod is nice for some special applications  but I still use a sock half the time.


 
DADT repeal allows more info to come out of the closet, still have the gerbil?


----------



## gits (Dec 4, 2011)

SOWT said:


> DADT repeal allows more info to come out of the closet, still have the gerbil?


Special sniper applications is what I meant not in a homosexual type of way:sick:


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 4, 2011)

gits said:


> Special sniper applications is what I meant not in a homosexual type of way:sick:


But you didn't deny having a gerbil.


----------



## lrs143 (Dec 29, 2011)

Colt LE6933


----------



## Manolito (Dec 29, 2011)

This is my Christmas Present


----------



## Rabid Badger (Dec 30, 2011)

gits said:


> Special sniper applications is what I meant not in a homosexual type of way:sick:


 
and the gerbil fits in the [his] buttstock for overnight stalks.... :-"


----------



## gits (Dec 31, 2011)

The new setup I won recently, errr upgraded from the rifle that was won. SAKO TRG 42 300WM


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 31, 2011)

gits said:


> The new setup I won recently, errr upgraded from the rifle that was won. SAKO TRG 42 300WM


Nice.


----------



## Dame (Jan 5, 2012)

Anyone seen/laid hands on the Rhino .40 cal revolver? I so want to fire this at SHOT.





*Chiappa Firearm's Revolutionary NEW Rhino .40 Caliber*​​Chiappa Firearms debuts their new .40 S&W caliber revolver at 2012 SHOT Show *Booth 16144 *main Hall​​As you know the revolutionary premium quality Rhino Revolver is designed to fire from the bottom chamber of the cylinder which results in much less recoil and affords accurate lightning quick firing if so desired.   

The *NEW* .40 caliber Chiappa Revolver utilizes full-moon clips to hold the rimless popular .40 caliber rounds.


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 5, 2012)

Dame said:


> Anyone seen/laid hands on the Rhino .40 cal revolver? I so want to fire this at SHOT.
> .


 
I've held them before but haven't put any rounds down range with one yet.  IMO they're ugly SOB's but they're actually quite comfortable in my hand.


----------



## Dame (Jan 5, 2012)

fox1371 said:


> I've held them before but haven't put any rounds down range with one yet. IMO they're ugly SOB's but they're actually quite comfortable in my hand.


LOL. It looks a bit like a Lego gun alright.


----------



## Dame (Jan 30, 2012)

This weekend we went to see my FIL.  He's not doing so well and his wife is nervous about his guns being in the house while he's in the hospital. Dad mentioned that he wanted this or that gun to go to this or that person. After some discussion between his kids, it was decided that I would get his bug.  I've been reading up on it and have read both good and not so good. I won't make up my mind until I clean it with Froglube and take it to the range.

AMT 380 9mm Kurz Back Up


----------



## Cabbage Head (Feb 20, 2012)

At the time it was one of the smallest .380's out there.  Seen them but never fired one.  Was heavy for its small size.


----------



## Dame (Feb 20, 2012)

I lubed that thing up one side and down the other and even did the crockpot froglube bath. Sucker will not come apart. I think after sitting for 30 years the metal has fused together. 

There was no residue of any kind inside or outside of it. I don't think it's ever been fired.


----------



## CDG (Feb 21, 2012)

Dame said:


> I lubed that thing up one side and down the other


 
Did you forget where you were posting?  Talk about shooting fish in a barrell.


----------



## HOLLiS (Feb 25, 2012)

Project gun.

Started long ago, got about 5 hours into it.  It is a conversion.  1851 .36 cal Navy.   Being converted to .38 special.   I actually shot it.  I need to finish the loading gate and install the case ejector rod.


----------



## SAWMAN (Feb 26, 2012)

POF 308, POF 6.5 Creedmoor, DTA .338 Lapua, BRO 5.56, BRO 7.62


----------



## AWP (Feb 27, 2012)

We need a "jealous" button....


----------



## x SF med (Feb 27, 2012)

Sawman...  I was jealous seeing them on your FB page, now I just hate you because the pics are better....

I have a favor to ask you...   next time you have some time to counsel the people you work with can you tell them that the Steyr A-U-G is pronounced just that way, not "awg"....  please....  pretty please....


----------



## pardus (Feb 27, 2012)

x SF med said:


> Sawman... I was jealous seeing them on your FB page, now I just hate you because the pics are better....
> 
> I have a favor to ask you... next time you have some time to counsel the people you work with can you tell them that the Steyr A-U-G is pronounced just that way, not "awg".... please.... pretty please....


 
Oh shut up you, everyone says "awg" . Damn Troll.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 3, 2012)

Kiwi bastige.


----------



## SAWMAN (Mar 14, 2012)

x SF med said:


> Sawman... I was jealous seeing them on your FB page, now I just hate you because the pics are better....
> 
> I have a favor to ask you... next time you have some time to counsel the people you work with can you tell them that the Steyr A-U-G is pronounced just that way, not "awg".... please.... pretty please....


Haha, "Awg, awg, awg!!!!" Okay, I'll tell them.


----------



## SAWMAN (Mar 14, 2012)

Headshot said:


> Craig, what's the bipod on the bottom pic? Looks stout like it can handle a proper workout.


That one's a custom cut version of the TangoDown combat rifle bipod. They have a new one coming out soon, along with Vltor. Should be good from the looks of it so far.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 15, 2012)

SAWMAN said:


> POF 308, POF 6.5 Creedmoor, DTA .338 Lapua, BRO 5.56, BRO 7.62
> 
> View attachment 5793 View attachment 5792
> View attachment 5790View attachment 5791


 

Who did the camo job on the BRO carbine? You or hired out?

I have to agree with the rest, I am jealous...


----------



## SAWMAN (Mar 15, 2012)

JAB said:


> Who did the camo job on the BRO carbine? You or hired out?


 
I did it. Spray paint and a sea sponge. Poof! Instant ATACS... if you're decent at mixing colors and matching patterns.


----------



## fox1371 (Mar 15, 2012)

SAWMAN

You just had to post more pictures...I'm completely envious of your collection.


----------



## SAWMAN (Mar 17, 2012)

The DTA rifle after setting it up for my specific use:
Thanks to Desert Tactical Arms, U.S. Optics, OPS&S, B&T Industries and Savvy Sniper for support on this rig.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 17, 2012)

I may have to make the drive down I-10 the next time I'm in AZ just to come fondle your guns.  
And by guns, I mean the weapons you have pictured here.
And by fondle, I mean look at with my eyes, because I'd probably hurt myself otherwise...


----------



## x SF med (Mar 17, 2012)

SAWMAN said:


> View attachment 5845 View attachment 5844
> The DTA rifle after setting it up for my specific use:
> Thanks to Desert Tactical Arms, U.S. Optics, OPS&S, B&T Industries and Savvy Sniper for support on this rig.


 
I didn't think it would be possible to hate you more due to gun jealousy...  but I was mistaken...  I hate you more...


----------



## Hillclimb (Mar 17, 2012)

Well, if the zombie apocalypse happens, SAWMAN can arm us all. BYOA(bring your own ammo!)


----------



## Arrow 4 (Apr 8, 2012)

10.5" LWRC, SureFire Mini 556 suppressor & M952V weapon light. PEQ15, Trijicon RM06-34, Savvy Sniper QUAD X sling.


----------



## policemedic (Apr 9, 2012)

Love the LWRC ballistic goodness!


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 9, 2012)

Arrow 4 said:


> 10.5" LWRC, SureFire Mini 556 suppressor & M952V weapon light. PEQ15, Trijicon RM06-34, Savvy Sniper QUAD X sling.


 
Civillian PEQ-15 or a "no-shit" PEQ-15?


----------



## Arrow 4 (Apr 9, 2012)

That's a "no shit" PEQ-15


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 9, 2012)

Arrow 4 said:


> That's a "no shit" PEQ-15


Nice, thought those were LE/Mil Restricted?  or do you get access as a dealer?


----------



## Arrow 4 (Apr 9, 2012)

They are not against the law to own, but it is against the law (FDA Regs) for the manufacturer to sell them to a civillian. This was originally purchased by a cop through his agency before the started restricting that.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 9, 2012)

Arrow 4 said:


> They are not against the law to own, but it is against the law (FDA Regs) for the manufacturer to sell them to a civillian. This was originally purchased by a cop through his agency before the started restricting that.


Guess I'll save my centavos and get a lesser version later this year.


----------



## Arrow 4 (Apr 10, 2012)

If you are interested I do have the DBAL-I2's on the website. They are eye safe and legal to sell to civilians. As always, I cut SS members a break on pricing.

http://www.emergingtacticalsolutions.com/DBAL-I2-Eye-Safe-NVLDI001.htm


----------



## Arrow 4 (Apr 10, 2012)

policemedic said:


> Love the LWRC ballistic goodness!


I went 8 or 9 months of doing suppressor demos without ever cleaning this gun or even lubing it...ran like a champ, never a hiccup.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 10, 2012)

Arrow 4 said:


> If you are interested I do have the DBAL-I2's on the website. They are eye safe and legal to sell to civilians. As always, I cut SS members a break on pricing.
> 
> http://www.emergingtacticalsolutions.com/DBAL-I2-Eye-Safe-NVLDI001.htm


Maybe for Christmas.
I have to get new tires and a better job, you hiring?


----------



## SAWMAN (May 17, 2012)

Cole shot some video of me for the sponsors figuring it would be more fun than stills.

If you watch it, crank up your speakers!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_JdxXiPSPU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## pardus (May 17, 2012)

Very professionally done.


----------



## x SF med (May 17, 2012)

Nice job.


----------



## swordsman (Jun 7, 2012)

my new toy, 3weeks old!
schmeisser m5f (freefloat)



changed till yet:
gas block, now its a -> http://www.impact-soft.com/IMPACT-Germany/Low_Profile.html#5
trigger guard, now its a -> http://store.magpul.com/product/MAG417/173
waiting for my comp-> http://shop.gunworks.de/index.php?page=product&info=18&x696ab=41c9367f09f9bd4315d2b38a0bc158af

i wish to exchange the handguard, the utg is not first choice for ipsc rifle.
a perfect fit would be the troy alpha (best in fde) in 11'', the problem is... not available in germany... anybody who can help me out? the rifle must be perfect till juli.21.2012 for -> http://erc2012.eu/Home/


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 7, 2012)

New lower.  Need to buy parts now:


----------



## pardus (Jun 7, 2012)

SOWT said:


> New lower. Need to buy parts now:


 
Very cool indeed. Where did you get it?


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 7, 2012)

pardus said:


> Very cool indeed. Where did you get it?


Working with a guy here locally.  This was a test run to see if a complicated design would work.
PM me if you are interested.


----------



## pardus (Jun 7, 2012)

SOWT said:


> Working with a guy here locally. This was a test run to see if a complicated design would work.
> PM me if you are interested.


 
Sounds good, thank you. What brand lower is it? Did you supply it?


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 7, 2012)

pardus said:


> Sounds good, thank you. What brand lower is it? Did you supply it?


Palmetto State Armory, yes I supplied.  We don't plan on getting an FFL so you'd have to supply a lower.


----------



## HOLLiS (Aug 14, 2012)

Part of pleasure of living in the People's Free Republic of the Northwet:

A few things I found hiding in one of my safes.  Represent three different calibers and span a time life from mid 1960 to current production.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 14, 2012)

HOLLiS I liked your post but I hate you. ;)


----------



## HOLLiS (Aug 14, 2012)

RackMaster said:


> HOLLiS I liked your post but I hate you. ;)


 

Thank you sir, should I add to your hate. My 1000M shooter. I traded it off to a friend for some really nice Kimbers, a Winchester and some other fine shootery.






And if you call now, there is more:.....................................

Who needs to shoot some one, when can bayonet them in the next country.

Gew 98 with Engineer bayonet (saw back).


----------



## Desperado (Sep 18, 2012)

I built a Harbor Site on my range (goes out to 1,200 meters) and put some of my cheap stuff in it.


----------



## Desperado (Sep 18, 2012)

Here's the MGI QCB system.  I can swap out a light shorty for a long heavy in a few seconds, and carry it in a small brief case.  It's fun to shoot.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 18, 2012)

SOWT said:


> New lower. Need to buy parts now:
> 
> View attachment 6160


 
That is extremely well done.  Did he offer you a good price?


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 18, 2012)

Desperado said:


> Here's the MGI QCB system. I can swap out a light shorty for a long heavy in a few seconds, and carry it in a small brief case. It's fun to shoot.
> 
> View attachment 6803


Is it hard to shoot without a rear sight or optics?


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 18, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> That is extremely well done. Did he offer you a good price?


$60.00 per lower.


----------



## SgtJarhead (Oct 30, 2012)

8'Duece said:


> This is my fav 1911 pistol. Nighthawk Custom GRP Recon with Surefire X300 and some extras for scale.


Very nice Nighthawk u have there.....


----------



## AWP (Oct 30, 2012)

SgtJarhead said:


> Very nice Nighthawk u have there.....


 
I dont' know if you noticed, but he was banned and knowing the poster that pistol probably doesn't belong to him.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 30, 2012)

Damn, I saw a reply here and I was hoping for some new gun pr0n.


----------



## reed11b (Oct 31, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Damn, I saw a reply here and I was hoping for some new gun pr0n.


hoping and dreading at the same time.
Reed


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 31, 2012)

Took some range time a bit ago, pretty much instantly decided to take off the bipod and shifted the AFG as far forward as feasible. Bought mead with the refund for the bipod.


Contemplation:

rail extension from PWS or FN for putting the AFG full forward
SCAR25 lower so I can use SR25 Pmags instead of FN unobtanium magazines.
Trijicon TR22-2 scope in lieu of Leupold Mark-AR (only f'ing mildot scope in a store within 150 mile radius of my house)
Illumination product of some sort since I prefer having a taclight or combination unit on my rifles.
AAC muzzle accoutrement of decreased noise perhaps?
Regardless, I enjoy plinking torso sized rocks in the desert at 600m.  Training the wife for my spotter is also fun, as is the smile on her face hitting shit out that far for the first time, first shot.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 31, 2012)

Upper rifle is mine, nothing fancy.  Remington 700 in .308


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 20, 2012)

My current project:


----------



## policemedic (Nov 20, 2012)

SOWT said:


> My current project:
> View attachment 7133


 
Sweet blaster.


----------



## Tunanut (Nov 21, 2012)

I got a new Short Range Rifle this year. It has brought much silent violence to the local deer population.


----------



## H2O MAN (Nov 21, 2012)

Tinkering with my M14s again... here is my CQB-16 barreled action being prepped for a new Blackfeather RS.








The naked chassis and proprietary op rod guide weigh in at 2 lbs 3.2 oz. as pictured below.


----------



## H2O MAN (Nov 25, 2012)

Three of my shooters with corresponding drum mags


----------



## parallel (Nov 27, 2012)

I wasn't even in the market for a carbine but my curiosity got the better of me and I ended up getting a Black Friday Special on Sunday morning... I'm so weak.


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 28, 2012)

parallel said:


> I wasn't even in the market for a carbine but my curiosity got the better of me and I ended up getting a Black Friday Special on Sunday morning... I'm so weak.


 
I wouldn't blame you.  Thats a sexy Sig!


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 28, 2012)

Tunanut said:


> I got a new Short Range Rifle this year. It has brought much silent violence to the local deer population.


 
I've been looking at those.  How's the cocking and shooting?  I have a bad lower back and the pull is what kills me.


----------



## Regulator3 (Dec 1, 2012)

Just finished building this one -- couldn't be happier.


----------



## H2O MAN (Dec 2, 2012)

Regulator3 said:


> Just finished building this one -- couldn't be happier.


 

I like it!


I put this one together last night


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 10, 2012)

Happy anniversary, babe.


----------



## medicchick (Dec 10, 2012)

You too sweetie.  It's a bit bigger than the first gun you ever got me.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 10, 2012)

Yeah, but it'll kill things more deader and share ammo with 2 other rifles and mags with mine, so yay. Now to find a fricking non-shittastic Trijicon dealer in this state.


----------



## H2O MAN (Dec 14, 2012)

H2O MAN said:


> Tinkering with my M14s again... here is my CQB-16 barreled action being prepped for a new Blackfeather RS. T
> he naked chassis and proprietary op rod guide weigh in at 2 lbs 3.2 oz. as pictured ...


10 Lb 5.8 OZ as pictured with an empty 20 round magazine.
It's well balanced and a real sweet shooter.


----------



## pardus (Dec 14, 2012)

H2O MAN said:


> 10 Lb 5.8 OZ as pictured with an empty 20 round magazine.
> It's well balanced and a real sweet shooter.


 
What make are your M14s? Happy with them, would you buy different if you could?

Just curious as I was looking into getting one a while back and there were quite a few choices between set ups and manufactures.


----------



## 8654Maine (Dec 15, 2012)

I swear that has to be the same H20MAN from M14forum.

Very few guys have M14/M1A's like you.

I'd post pics of mine but lost the whole lot in a boating accident.


----------



## H2O MAN (Dec 15, 2012)

pardus said:


> What make are your M14s? Happy with them, would you buy different if you could?
> 
> Just curious as I was looking into getting one a while back and there were quite a few choices between set ups and manufactures.


 
All of my barreled actions were built for me by Smith Enterprise, Inc.
These were built several years ago on forged Norinco and Poly Tech receivers that I had purchased.
I am very happy with the rifles... the only thing I would maybe do different would be to use an SEI receiver.
Let me know if I can be of any help if you do decide to get one.

8654Maine, I am the same H2O MAN on M14 forum, but I no longer post there (banned camp)


----------



## 8654Maine (Dec 15, 2012)

H2O, sorry to hear.

Pardus, this man will steer you straight in regards to M14 & M1A.


----------



## pardus (Dec 15, 2012)

8654Maine said:


> I'd post pics of mine but lost the whole lot in a boating accident.


 
What?? 

Where? 



H2O MAN said:


> All of my barreled actions were built for me by Smith Enterprise, Inc.
> These were built several years ago on forged Norinco and Poly Tech receivers that I had purchased.
> I am very happy with the rifles... the only thing I would maybe do different would be to use an SEI receiver.
> Let me know if I can be of any help if you do decide to get one.


 
Great, thank you.

Shame Norinco is on the banned list, they made decent firearms/ammo.


----------



## 8654Maine (Dec 15, 2012)

pardus said:


> What??
> 
> Where?
> 
> ...


 
Somehow, all my guns came on deck and decided to check out Davy Jones' locker.

Say what you will about Chinese-made, my Norinco SKS is a tack-driver.  Just love the bayonet.  And it feels good to practice reloading w/ clips instead of mags.

Now, to scout out a Garand.  That's what I'm talking about !!!!


----------



## pardus (Dec 15, 2012)

8654Maine said:


> Somehow, all my guns came on deck and decided to check out Davy Jones' locker.
> 
> Say what you will about Chinese-made, my Norinco SKS is a tack-driver. Just love the bayonet. And it feels good to practice reloading w/ clips instead of mags.
> 
> Now, to scout out a Garand. That's what I'm talking about !!!!


 
Oh, gotcha. I'm a little slow today


----------



## H2O MAN (Dec 15, 2012)

8654Maine said:


> Now, to scout out a Garand. That's what I'm talking about !!!!


----------



## BillyC1636 (Dec 15, 2012)

work weapon


----------



## H2O MAN (Dec 16, 2012)

Built for a man, but light enough for a woman.


----------



## H2O MAN (Dec 17, 2012)

The top one is my Crazy Horse M14 EBR-RINM-SEI ... I haven't fired it yet.
The folder on the bottom became the rifle EBR Ashley is shouldering above


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

I hate you even more if you have guns you haven't fired... ;)


----------



## Mac_NZ (Dec 17, 2012)

Well I suppose at least if the coming gun ban goes through I wont have to look at all the pictures of cool weapons you guys post anymore.  It will all be non offensive looking sporters with low capacity magazines and hello kitty logos.


----------



## 8654Maine (Dec 20, 2012)

I wish I had the arsenal of some of you. But, it feels great to share mine w/ my loved ones.
Here's my shooters. Educating the wife and kids. Yes, the lack of ear pro and stock position has been corrected.
Either case, the third pic shows the wife's results at 50 yds using Federal Bulk .22LR. A great time w/ my shooters.


----------



## HE_OFFICER (Dec 20, 2012)

H2O MAN said:


> The top one is my Crazy Horse M14 EBR-RINM-SEI ... I haven't fired it yet.
> The folder on the bottom became the rifle EBR Ashley is shouldering above


How'd you get ahold of a wind talker suppressor? Very nice rifles!

That has to be the most tricked out M1 I've ever seen! Awesome!


----------



## H2O MAN (Dec 21, 2012)

> How'd you get ahold of a wind talker suppressor? Very nice rifles!


 
Thanks! Mine is an older Fisher/SEI DC suppressor, you can buy the Windtalker from Crocs gunshop


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 22, 2012)

H2O MAN said:


>


 
Is this your M1?


----------



## pardus (Dec 22, 2012)

Fuck you Biden et al...


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 22, 2012)

Sorry Pardus but I had to laugh mate!  I had images of everyone rocking up to a SSS and pulling out their rifle and you...putting your receiver on the table.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 22, 2012)

SpitfireV said:


> Sorry Pardus but I had to laugh mate!  I had images of everyone rocking up to a SSS and pulling out their rifle and you...putting your receiver on the table.


 
lol

That part is what makes it a "gun," that's the only trackable piece in an AR.  All of the rest it pretty easily obtainable and it's fairly easy to put the whole thing together.


----------



## H2O MAN (Dec 23, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> Is this your M1?


 
No, but I wish it was.


----------



## pardus (Dec 23, 2012)

I really dont like the Garand in that configuration. 

my .02c


----------



## parallel (Dec 23, 2012)

pardus said:


> I really dont like the Garand in that configuration.
> 
> my .02c


If I only had the funds for one Garand I would agree... but if I could have one similar to that one and a traditional style I'd take em both.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 19, 2013)

My "tacticool" long guns.

Colt Match Target HBAR in .223 w/5.56 barrel, SKS w/Druganov stock (first gun I ever did any kind of "build" with), Winchester 1300 pump w/ front grip, side saddle shell carrier, flashlight, laser, and Laserlyte "bayonette" in sheath.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jan 19, 2013)

Newest Toy. Remmy 870. ( Mag extension has been added since pic..... now I think about it, I need to do another pic... added a rail and an AimPoint.....)


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 19, 2013)

SgtUSMC8541 said:


> Newest Toy. Remmy 870. ( Mag extension has been added since pic..... now I think about it, I need to do another pic... added a rail and an AimPoint.....)


 
Pic didn't come through


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jan 19, 2013)

Marauder, if you still have your AR come March, I am doing a Tactical Rifle course up in Danbury. Then in April on we do a Carbine Competition every other friday.... quite a bit of fun.... will retake pic and post again.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 19, 2013)

SgtUSMC8541 said:


> Marauder, if you still have your AR come March, I am doing a Tactical Rifle course up in Danbury. Then in April on we do a Carbine Competition every other friday.... quite a bit of fun.... will retake pic and post again.


 
Nice!  Although I have to move to the Peoples' Republic of New York in May, so I hope to have sold my AR and the SKS by then.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jan 19, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> Nice! Although I have to move to the Peoples' Republic of New York in May, so I hope to have sold my AR and the SKS by then.


 
Where in NY? If you are close.... you can "borrow" mine.


----------



## JBS (Jan 19, 2013)

I haven't posted in this thread much, guess I should pull my weight.  Just picked up one of the new DiamondBacks in FDE.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 19, 2013)

That is very, very nice.


----------



## Hillclimb (Jan 20, 2013)

Forgot to post these.

Over Christmas my cousin in law asked me if I knew anything about guns. :wall: Turned out he had some antiques that needed maintenance and cleaning.



Luger p08. Original magazine/leather holster and all. I cleaned it as best as I could, but the slide/arm(not sure what its called) gets stuck after every shot, and will not feed a new round. He was happy that it even fired.

FN Browning Hi-Power "Rear Adjustable Sight" model.

His father served in the Army during WW1, and managed to acquire several Lugers and this one browning. They were all split up in the will.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 20, 2013)

JBS said:


> I haven't posted in this thread much, guess I should pull my weight. Just picked up one of the new DiamondBacks in FDE.


 
Sweet. I wish that BAD lever worked on my rifle, but the bolt carrier group kept locking to the rear with it installed. Is it free-floated? Looks like it.


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Jan 20, 2013)

Here's my updated collection:

Kukri I got from a Ghurka in Afghanistan.
Handguns: XD .40, M&P 9c, S&W 642
My grandpa gave me the 12 gauge, the 20 gauge, the M77 .30-06, & the .22
LWRC M6A2 w/ Aimpoint
On the list for 2013: Remington 700 & build an AK from an 80% lower.


----------



## JBS (Jan 20, 2013)

policemedic said:


> Sweet.  I wish that BAD lever worked on my rifle, but the bolt carrier group kept locking to the rear with it installed.  Is it free-floated?  Looks like it.


The barrel is a Diamondback free float chrome-molybdenum-lined 1x9.

The carrier group is shot peened milspec; upper and lower are both T6 aluminum.

It's pretty light; 6.5 lbs dry and stock.  I might change out the trigger for something just a bit smoother, but otherwise it runs out super nice.


----------



## reed11b (Jan 20, 2013)

JBS said:


> I haven't posted in this thread much, guess I should pull my weight. Just picked up one of the new DiamondBacks in FDE.


 Sad to hear about these sinking to the bottom of the lake.
Reed


----------



## JBS (Jan 20, 2013)

reed11b said:


> Sad to hear about these sinking to the bottom of the lake.
> Reed


This one was actually lost in a horrific meat packing accident.

Somewhere,little kids are munching on hot dogs and hamburgers filled with bits of hammer forged nickel and chrome moly bits. In Flat Dark Earth, of course. Good mineral content, I suppose.


----------



## JBS (Jan 20, 2013)

Hillclimb said:


> Forgot to post these.
> 
> Over Christmas my cousin in law asked me if I knew anything about guns. :wall: Turned out he had some antiques that needed maintenance and cleaning.
> 
> ...


Can't see the pics, FYI.


----------



## Hillclimb (Jan 20, 2013)

JBS said:


> Can't see the pics, FYI.


 
hmm. I can still see it on my end. Lets see if this fixes things.


----------



## pardus (Jan 20, 2013)

Yep, I can see them now. Nice pistols. How do you like the Hi Power? I want to get one.


----------



## Hillclimb (Jan 20, 2013)

For a 70 year old pistol, I definitely loved the feel of it. John Browning was a master of ergonomics. I didn't get a chance to mess around with it as much as the Luger, as it was the problem child of the two after cleaning.


----------



## JBS (Jan 20, 2013)

That's a beautiful Luger.  Reminds me of the period Walthers, especially the P38.


----------



## 8654Maine (Jan 21, 2013)

D-Fuze said:


> Had one of those Brownings as one of my first issues. Makes me chuckle whenever I see those rear sights. 500m come on.......9mm. HAHA


 
Indirect fire?


----------



## 104TN (Jan 22, 2013)

Triplets



Solo


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh look!  Rifles!  I used to be allowed to own those.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 23, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> Oh look! Rifles! I used to be allowed to own those.


 
Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 23, 2013)

"Hate!!!!!" lol


----------



## JBS (Feb 3, 2013)

This is a Yugoslavian underfolder that I just picked up a couple months ago. Sadly, it was lost in a snowboarding accident. Nothing fancy, but it was a good deal w/10 mags and a drum plus original bayonet, etc.. RIP.

Slapped an aluminum quad rail on it, a Magpul stubby foregrip, and was going to mount an aimpoint or some other kind of optic (don't know what yet) on it next week some time.


----------



## pardus (Feb 3, 2013)

Very nice JBS. I really want an AK underfolder myself.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 3, 2013)

That gun has so many "evil" features on it, I'd probably get arrested for just looking at a picture of it when I move to New York this Spring.


----------



## JBS (Feb 4, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> That gun has so many "evil" features on it, I'd probably get arrested for just looking at a picture of it when I move to New York this Spring.


 
Ha! Bayonet, compensator, high capacity magazine, folding stock... all the makings of a Satan Hitler Extremist gun. The sight of these must give every member of the NY government a conniption fit every time.


----------



## lrs143 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'd like to have a more low pro optic than the Aimpoint.

Thanks D-Fuze, I'll look into those. I was looking at the Trijicon TA11J-RMR ACOG... not really low pro, but I like the options.


----------



## Hillclimb (Feb 4, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> That gun has so many "evil" features on it, I'd probably get arrested for just looking at a picture of it when I move to New York this Spring.


 
Lol. Indeed. That picture is Feinsteins wet dream.


----------



## JBS (Feb 4, 2013)

Hillclimb said:


> Lol. Indeed. That picture is Feinsteins wet dream.


Feinstein has wet dreams? Bleh*

Nevermind, I don't even want to derail the thread...


----------



## Tunanut (Feb 4, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> I've been looking at those. How's the cocking and shooting? I have a bad lower back and the pull is what kills me.


 

I love it, the stock folds so you can fit it between your legs. I've had two back surgeries and can still cock it with a short sled. I believe there is a crank available that fits also, cocking these things is the only peeve I have about the. Well that and I can't find a semi-auto one. I've been working on distance shooting and found an arrow to get me out there. I've gotten very confident shooting 70 - 90 yrds with these aerobolts fitted with the aerovane III. 450g @ 375fps = 140 ft/lbs of KE. It blows threw shoulders like a rifle. Best of all, it's not on the Assault Weapons Ban's list.,,,,,,,, yet?


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 4, 2013)

Tunanut, thank you.  I'll have to go "play" with one and check out the cocking mechanism.


----------



## Kiva19 (May 5, 2013)

Well, I can contribute a little bit to this thread! Here's my Smith and Wesson M&P-15, close enough to how it currently is. I'm planning on going to a low profile gas block and putting a rifle length handguard on it. I'll probably go to the offset flashlight mount, sort of like on the second gun pictured here, which is a Romanian AK I just recently bought from a buddy at work. I'm not completely finished with it either. Enjoy!


----------



## x SF med (May 6, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> That gun has so many "evil" features on it, I'd probably get arrested for just looking at a picture of it when I move to New York this Spring.


 
...^^^  and that's why I left the Northeast...


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (May 9, 2013)

Here's the AR w/ BARSKA Scope.....



With me behind her...she's deadly up to 10-12 meters.......


----------



## Arrow 4 (May 12, 2013)

My new M&P VTAC


----------



## parallel (May 12, 2013)

I've posted this before but I figured I'd put in here for posterity.


----------



## pardus (May 12, 2013)

A fun little gun from 1943...


----------



## 8654Maine (May 12, 2013)

Now that is beautiful.


----------



## DA SWO (May 18, 2013)

Still need to do one minor cosmetic change; this has become my favorite range gun as she is a beast. Need to go hog hunting this fall.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (May 18, 2013)

Nice boom stick bro.......


----------



## DA SWO (May 18, 2013)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Nice boom stick bro.......


Thx, should have mentioned her name; that be "Boomhilda".


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (May 19, 2013)

Did you say HOG hunting.......


----------



## DA SWO (May 19, 2013)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Did you say HOG hunting.......


Nice door gunner, those be the hogs I shoot (unlike the Ranger Hogs I keep hearing about).


----------



## Blizzard (May 24, 2013)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Did you say HOG hunting.......


I'll see you a helo and raise you a mini-gun...


----------



## RackMaster (May 24, 2013)

Now that is extermination fun!!!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (May 26, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Nice door gunner, those be the hogs I shoot (unlike the Ranger Hogs I keep hearing about).


 
The Ranger Hogs are the kind that give you rashes the next day.....



Blizzard said:


> I'll see you a helo and raise you a mini-gun...


 

One upper..........lol


No seriously...that was cool but Erika wins 9 times out of 10.....


----------



## Chad (May 27, 2013)

Anschutz 1710D HB .22


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Aug 3, 2013)

Couple new additions... Bought a Glock 19 & had it stippled along with my M&P 9c. Also got a H&R Ultra Slug Hunter for hunting season. View attachment 8900


----------



## JBS (Aug 3, 2013)

Th3 Maelstr0m said:


> Couple new additions... Bought a Glock 19 & had it stippled along with my M&P 9c. Also got a H&R Ultra Slug Hunter for hunting season. View attachment 8900 View attachment 8901 View attachment 8902
> View attachment 8903


Good stuff.  The Smith looks awesome.


----------



## AWP (Aug 3, 2013)

Th3 Maelstr0m said:


> Couple new additions... Bought a Glock 19 & had it stippled along with my M&P 9c. Also got a H&R Ultra Slug Hunter for hunting season.


 
You had quite a bit of work done to the Glock's grip. My compliments to whoever did that.


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Aug 3, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> You had quite a bit of work done to the Glock's grip. My compliments to whoever did that.



I had it done by a gentleman named Chris. IIRC he's also an active duty soldier. He also did the stippling and cerakote on my m&p.
His work is all-around phenomenal, & his turnaround times are exceptional (8 days for my glock, 4 of which was shipping to & fro). I highly recommend him.
http://www.damatocustomstippling.com/


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 3, 2013)

^ I like that a lot.   Is that his "starburst" pattern?  I may check with him to see what he can do with my HK.  Thanks for the tip, brother.


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Aug 4, 2013)

Blizzard said:


> ^ I like that a lot.   Is that his "starburst" pattern?  I may check with him to see what he can do with my HK.  Thanks for the tip, brother.



Yep, it's the starburst pattern.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Aug 10, 2013)

Put this together last week.
Gonna put a can on her and a 3 round burst trigger mech once the tax stamp comes back.
AR PISTOL:


MOSIN NAGANT CONVERSION KIT: (in the mail)
​ 

​


----------



## x SF med (Aug 10, 2013)

How true is the Mosin shooting?  you're firing the 7.62x39 right?  or is it the 7.62x54 - I've seen both here in WA...  the x54 is more common.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Aug 10, 2013)

54 brother. and keyholes iron at 100m. Leaves a fairly nice bruize as well!!

Now looking for a good deal on a scope!!


----------



## x SF med (Aug 10, 2013)

RB said:


> 54 brother. and keyholes iron at 100m. Leaves a fairly nice bruize as well!!
> 
> Now looking for a good deal on a scope!!


 
what kind, long shot or intermediate range?
how high a mag, how big a barrel?


----------



## pardus (Aug 10, 2013)

x SF med said:


> How true is the Mosin shooting?  you're firing the 7.62x39 right?  or is it the 7.62x54 - I've seen both here in WA...  the x54 is more common.



The Mosin was only chambered in 54. 39 must be a later conversion, though I don't know why...


----------



## Rabid Badger (Aug 10, 2013)

intermediate 400-500. Not sure what you mean about high mag or big barrel.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 10, 2013)

Okay RB, I need a link'y on the stock...

I think the troll was talking about magnification (mag). 

As for glass, I'm actually a pretty damn big fan of Nikon. They recently came out with an M308 BDC model that set up for 100 Zero out to 600BDC. 7.62X54 will be a bit different but fairly close at those distances. Also look at some of the Mil/Mil Bushnells, damn cheap, and the glass is not horrible (not good either) but 100-500 is no issue.

P.S. I have a Mil/MOA Night Force 5.5-22x I'd sell you for way more than you would want to pay for an old Russki gun. ;)


----------



## x SF med (Aug 10, 2013)

pardus said:


> The Mosin was only chambered in 54. 39 must be a later conversion, though I don't know why...


 
Carbine version.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 10, 2013)

JAB's right... mag = magnification    the barrel is how large the actual barrel of the scope is 30mm, 40mm 50mm


----------



## pardus (Aug 10, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Carbine version.



Thats still x54. Sounds like a friggen cannon when you shoot it due to the short barrel. Fun gun to shoot.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 10, 2013)

*BARSKA** is a good cheap scope....







Cheap as in $$$, not cheap as in bad scope.....*


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 10, 2013)

I wouldn't put a Barska on a BB gun.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 10, 2013)

JAB said:


> I wouldn't put a Barska on a BB gun.



Really, why.....?  
Do you have bad experiences with them....?
Word of mouth.....?


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 10, 2013)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Really, why.....?
> Do you have bad experiences with them....?
> Word of mouth.....?


Crappy Russian stuff.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 10, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Crappy Russian stuff.



Fair enuff, I know you and respect your opinion....I'll relook my options....and will shoot her alot more to try and make her fail!

Until then pretend I never said anything....:-":wall:


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 10, 2013)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Really, why.....?
> Do you have bad experiences with them....?
> Word of mouth.....?



I can't talk to the quality outside of finger banging one. Personally I think the glass was piss poor clarity, the turrets felt like classic cheap shit... and probably my underlining judgment is that I've used professionally and own high quality optics...

But as you don't know me, and thus you don't trust my less than informed opinion....I guess I'll just wish you well with your Barska.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 10, 2013)

No way buddy, I believe what you say......was just asking your opinion/issues you encountered!

I know there are high end scopes out there....you should see the one I have on my bull barrel 22-250.
It will skin the hair off a dolphin chest at 500 meters and knock the pecker off a humming bird at 1000...... It will also drop panties.


Thanks for the corrective criticism....I'll look into what I got and adjust....


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 11, 2013)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> No way buddy, I believe what you say......was just asking your opinion/issues you encountered!
> 
> I know there are high end scopes out there....you should see the one I have on my bull barrel 22-250.
> It will skin the hair off a dolphin chest at 500 meters and knock the pecker off a humming bird at 1000...... It will also drop panties.
> ...



I'm guessing you're using some sarcasm (well hell I don't know maybe your serious, as you did offer up a Barska on here)....but I'll put my boom sticks against your Barska topped 22-250.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 11, 2013)

Damn the interwebs....:wall:

I was serious about wanting to know your opinion!
I went Uncle Si on over exaggerating about the gun....maybe I need to go out to 40 miles next time be that obvious that it is not true.
(I know you've seen the episode where willie gets a samurai sword)
At 40 miles the scope doesn't fail, its only off because of the curvature of the Earth....:-"

I don't have a BARSKA on my varmint gun....It's a Leupold.
My BARSKA is on my AR-15 and there's no way I'll be able to out shoot your guns.
They're desert camo panted!!!!


----------



## tmroun01 (Aug 29, 2013)

View attachment 9066 
My latest projects.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 29, 2013)

tmroun01 said:


> View attachment 9066
> My latest projects.


Which M&P version?


----------



## JBS (Aug 29, 2013)

@SpongeBob*24 Barska has optics out there beginning in the $30 range.   They are a "value" optic.  The tolerances are going to be relaxed, they'll get moisture inside, the glass/crystal will be of inferior quality, and the metals on the body may occasionally have manufacturing imperfections and be constructed with low cost materials and using less than perfect manufacturing.

It's perfectly fine for your casual shooting/plinking/soda bottles... the gun that gets stashed under your truck seat.  The .22LR you use for rats or squirrels.

The men posting in this thread however  are trained precision shooters.  It's literally not a stretch to count some of our posters (including those in this thread) as among some of the best in  the world.  They are going to be accustomed to using extremely high quality optics.  Some of the folks here hold precision shooting records and sport titles/decorations.   Take what they tell you to the bank.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Aug 30, 2013)

Mosin Nagant sale

The Promag Mosin Composite stock: - $200.00

Mosin 10 Round magazine - $25.00

Mosin Timney trigger - $95.00


----------



## tmroun01 (Aug 30, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Which M&P version?


It's the full size 9mm.


----------



## pardus (Aug 30, 2013)

RB said:


> Mosin Nagant sale



Those things are growing on me I must admit. My mate has the standard, carbine and sniper versions. I'd like the sniper version.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 30, 2013)

I've got two Mosin Nagant rifles, I put two 5rd groups through one and decided my shoulder was better off not shooting anymore. Those damned things kick like a mule.


----------



## talonlm (Aug 30, 2013)

And here I was thinking this was a thread for "new" toys . . .
View attachment 9084


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 30, 2013)

One of my carbine builds.


----------



## surgicalcric (Sep 1, 2013)

My latest build...

Wilson Combat 20" HB; Vltor MUR-1 Upper Receiver; Fail Zero Nickel-Boron coated BCG; BCM charging handle; Doctor Optic on Yankee Hill Machine 45* offset mount; Primary Weapons System KAC-556 Brake; Harris Bipod; Cant remember what Tube I used; Magpul Front Sling Adapter Jaugernaut Tactical 80% Lower Receiver - finish milled my me; CMMG Lower Parts Kit with Spike Tactical trigger - honed/adjusted; KNS anti-twist pins; KNS Ambi selector switch with 45* travel; Ergo Grip; Magpul PRS.  Paintjob by my 11 y/o daughter.

Havent decided on optic just yet but the IOR 3-18x42 SH X1 Tactical 35mm Rifle Scope is looking pretty good right now.


----------



## reed11b (Sep 1, 2013)

What kind of optics are you looking at for it?
Reed


----------



## surgicalcric (Sep 1, 2013)

reed11b said:


> What kind of optics are you looking at for it?
> Reed



IOR 3-18x42 
Leupold 4.5-14x50 Mark 4 ER/T
U.S. Optics 3.2-17x44mm LR17mil


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 1, 2013)

surgicalcric said:


> IOR 3-18x42
> Leupold 4.5-14x50 Mark 4 ER/T
> U.S. Optics 3.2-17x44mm LR17mil



I hear Barska's are pretty good. 

Nice build!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Sep 1, 2013)

Surg is that a 458 SOCOM build..............?

If so damn that bullet has to drop alot so any optic will do really!!!!!

Even JAB's favorite scope the BARSKA...

:wall:


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 1, 2013)

surgicalcric said:


> My latest build...
> 
> Wilson Combat 20" HB; Vltor MUR-1 Upper Receiver; Fail Zero Nickel-Boron coated BCG; BCM charging handle; Doctor Optic on Yankee Hill Machine 45* offset mount; Primary Weapons System KAC-556 Brake; Harris Bipod; Cant remember what Tube I used; Magpul Front Sling Adapter Jaugernaut Tactical 80% Lower Receiver - finish milled my me; CMMG Lower Parts Kit with Spike Tactical trigger - honed/adjusted; KNS anti-twist pins; KNS Ambi selector switch with 45* travel; Ergo Grip; Magpul PRS.  Paintjob by my 11 y/o daughter.
> 
> Havent decided on optic just yet but the IOR 3-18x42 SH X1 Tactical 35mm Rifle Scope is looking pretty good right now.




So was it your first time milling out an 80% lower? Did you buy a jig and hit with a drill press, or how did you go about it (if you dont mind posting about it). 

I've been wanting to try my hand at the 80% lower, but have to admit I'm a bit worried about investing in a jig and milling bits, just to find out my equipment/abilities are sub-par.

I like the idea of building my own lowers off the books...


----------



## surgicalcric (Sep 2, 2013)

JAB said:


> So was it your first time milling out an 80% lower? Did you buy a jig and hit with a drill press, or how did you go about it (if you dont mind posting about it)...
> 
> ...I like the idea of building my own lowers off the books...



It was my first 80% milling job but I worked in a machine shop during high school so I had some experience in the area.  I have a jig but only used it for drilling the selector switch and trigger/hammer pin holes and then hold the lower receiver in the vise while I milled out the fire control areas.  I used a 2 flute roughing end mill to do most of the roughing work then used a 3/8" and 1/2" carbide router bits running about 7,500 rpm to finish the "box."  The slot. For the trigger protrusion was done with a 3/16" 4-flute end mill.  

I watched another friend complete one using a craftsman floor stand drill press, a milling machine vise (it needs to be a heavy duty vise, unlike what usually comes with a drill press) and a couple drill bits and end mills and honestly I was a lil jealous that it turned out as well as it did.  It took him about 3 hours of fiddle-farting but he got it done, including anodization.  His project is what started me on the path to completing 6 lowers so far.  4 are on uppers, 1 was for a friend - he got bogged down and couldn't complete it,and the other is for a 7.5" pistol project I am starting.  Next is a 7.62x51build I want to do...

Let me know if you need anything in the way of technical advice or otherwise.


----------



## surgicalcric (Sep 2, 2013)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Surg is that a 458 SOCOM build..............?



Nope...  5.56mm


----------



## surgicalcric (Sep 2, 2013)

How about a couple pistols...

FNS9 w/ TRL-1 and my EDC flashlight, Jetbeam RRT




Springfield XDM 9 Compact and my EDC knife, Fox Knives Karambit folder.




Stippling job done while watching Fox News with a soldering iron.  HH6 not at all happy with the smell of the project but one hers was done she took the smell a bit easier.


----------



## pardus (Sep 2, 2013)

My latest project. 1942 Savage Lee Enfield No4 Mk1 (T)

Scope is a replica of the original.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 2, 2013)

JAB said:


> So was it your first time milling out an 80% lower? Did you buy a jig and hit with a drill press, or how did you go about it (if you dont mind posting about it).
> 
> I've been wanting to try my hand at the 80% lower, but have to admit I'm a bit worried about investing in a jig and milling bits, just to find out my equipment/abilities are sub-par.
> 
> I like the idea of building my own lowers off the books...


I have a standing drill press that needs a home and new power cord....


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 2, 2013)

SOWT said:


> I have a standing drill press that needs a home and new power cord....



I've got a smaller table top press and a free standing press, both were my dads. They are both still in San Antonio, as I've yet to build a shop out here.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 2, 2013)

JAB said:


> I've got a smaller table top press and a free standing press, both were my dads. They are both still in San Antonio, as I've yet to build a shop out here.


Same, plus I have a table top saw, air compressor and some garden shit.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Sep 2, 2013)

I can see it now boss....very cool set up!!!!!

I couldn't post earlier I was surrounded by Estrogen......:wall:


----------



## Dame (Sep 2, 2013)

pardus said:


> How about now?


Oooo. Thar they be!
Very nice.


----------



## pardus (Sep 2, 2013)

talonlm said:


> And here I was thinking this was a thread for "new" toys . . .



Arisaka carbine?

Whats she like to shoot?


----------



## talonlm (Sep 3, 2013)

Yep, Type 38 carbine.  Surprisingly light recoil, action is smooth as can be.  My eight year old will shoot it with no complaints.  Near as I can tell, the rifle is fairly accurate out to about fifty yards.  Good enough for popping 2 liter coke bottles, at any rate.  I haven't taken it to a range to check long distance shooting; now I think I have a good excuse to go!  These old bolt actions--near as I can tell, this one was manufactured around 1927--are more of a hobby for me than anything else.   I  almost didn't buy it, as the mum was ground down, but I didn't have a Type 38 and the seller wasn't asking a lot.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 3, 2013)

pardus said:


> My latest project. 1942 Savage Lee Enfield No4 Mk1 (T)
> 
> Scope is a replica of the original.
> 
> View attachment 9111 View attachment 9112



Sploosh. Seriously.


----------



## talonlm (Sep 3, 2013)

A _genuine_ Savage 'T'?  Very nice find there!

My other Arisaka project rifle; Type 30.  Unfortunately, this one looks to have been a school rifle.  Barrel's got some sharp looking rifling, but also has a good bit of pitting.  And it keyholes every round.  I'll probably make this one into a wall hanger we take down and shoot every once in a while.


----------



## pardus (Sep 3, 2013)

talonlm said:


> A _genuine_ Savage 'T'?  Very nice find there!
> 
> My other Arisaka project rifle; Type 30.  Unfortunately, this one looks to have been a school rifle.  Barrel's got some sharp looking rifling, but also has a good bit of pitting.  And it keyholes every round.  I'll probably make this one into a wall hanger we take down and shoot every once in a while.



Yeah but she's in rough condition and the bolt isn't matching, but I got her for like a 1/3 - 1/4 the price of a nicer one. I'll tinker with her and see what I can do, I'm very much an amateur though.

Sounds like your rifle needs to be counter bored.


----------



## talonlm (Sep 3, 2013)

Amateur?  Join the club!

Every time I get on these boards I find out just how much I don't know.  But, hey, I never claimed to be a gunsmith. 

While price _is_ a big issue for me, I actually like finding the older rifles I have to work on.  Forces you to learn about them while you work on them and gives you a sense of the history they were involved in--a tactile link to the past.  All matching numbers is a nice thing to be able to say, but, at the end of the day, if it's all there, mostly original, and works, then you've got a fine piece of history in your hands .  I think you've got a great find there.

I know what counter-boring is, the basics of it (Googled it when you mentioned it), and the benefit is pretty clear.  Are there any potential negatives you're aware of?  I've also had re-crowning brought up; any thoughts?


----------



## pardus (Sep 3, 2013)

Counter boring is a Russian thing really. Re-crowning would be better. Essentially does the same thing.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 3, 2013)

Re-cutting the crown normally solves a lot of problems with the round that yaws or tumbles. If you inspect the crown and see significant gouges or scratches, etc. Then I would definitely look at having the crown re-cut. Pitting in the lands & grooves won't have as much effect on accuracy  as a scared up crown.


----------



## talonlm (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks for the responses.  Does the age of the barrel matter with regards to boring or crowning?  The rifle was made around 1900, give or take.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 3, 2013)

Not that I'm aware of.


----------



## pardus (Sep 3, 2013)

JAB said:


> Not that I'm aware of.



X2


----------



## surgicalcric (Sep 3, 2013)

talonlm said:


> Thanks for the responses.  Does the age of the barrel matter with regards to boring or crowning?  The rifle was made around 1900, give or take.



The age doesnt matter at all; the condition of the steel does however.


----------



## talonlm (Sep 3, 2013)

Great!  Research time!  Thank you!


----------



## fox1371 (Sep 15, 2013)

Here's my latest little project.  I managed to get an LWRC M6A2 upper for a great price, so I just threw together a lower for it and I'm planning on taking it out to the range either tomorrow or next week.  

It's a pretty simple set-up.  I took an aero precision lower, threw in a Rock River lower parts kit and swapped out the trigger for an ALG Combat Trigger.  Everything else is pretty identifiable.  I can't wait to take this thing out.


----------



## pardus (Sep 15, 2013)

fox1371 said:


> Here's my latest little project.  I managed to get an LWRC M6A2 upper for a great price, so I just threw together a lower for it and I'm planning on taking it out to the range either tomorrow or next week.
> 
> It's a pretty simple set-up.  I took an aero precision lower, threw in a Rock River lower parts kit and swapped out the trigger for an ALG Combat Trigger.  Everything else is pretty identifiable.  I can't wait to take this thing out.



Very nice indeed! A LWRC is my AR goal.


----------



## fox1371 (Sep 15, 2013)

pardus said:


> Very nice indeed! A LWRC is my AR goal.


I got the full upper, backup sites, and 2 BCG's for $850.  Not bad I don't think considering everyone else wants double that.


----------



## pardus (Sep 15, 2013)

fox1371 said:


> I got the full upper, backup sites, and 2 BCG's for $850.  Not bad I don't think considering everyone else wants double that.



Sweet! Private sale?


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Sep 15, 2013)

fox1371 said:


> Here's my latest little project.



Looks good bro. You got one hell of a deal on it. Let us know how it shoots. My M6A2 certainly does its part .


----------



## Centermass (Sep 22, 2013)

surgicalcric said:


> My latest build...



I just got a chubbie


----------



## Ladder Guy (Sep 23, 2013)

Thats an awesome deal there. How did the range day go?


----------



## fox1371 (Sep 24, 2013)

I haven't gotten my range day yet.  Had to leave the gun at home for some work stuff.  I should be able to put some rounds downrange next week though.


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Oct 4, 2013)

New addition. Nothing too sexy, but it's already my favorite setup.
-16" mid-length from BCM
- Aimpoint (I have an AD-68 mount in route since I can't stand the stock cantilever)
- Magpul MOE hand guards (surprised how much I like them) & CTR stock
- Daniel Defense fixed rear
- Inforce WML. Really like the offset mount. Puts the light at the perfect spot
- AXTS Raptor charging handle. By far the best CH out there IMHO
Only thing I'll probably add later is a Geissele trigger

View attachment 9403


----------



## fox1371 (Oct 4, 2013)

@Th3 Maelstr0m 

If you want to save a little money on the trigger, I recommend the ALG Defense Triggers.  They're tuned by Geiselle because the founder and owner of ALG is who you might ask?  Amy Geiselle.  You can spend a fraction of the cost on the trigger and I'm a huge fan of them.


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Oct 4, 2013)

fox1371 said:


> @Th3 Maelstr0m
> 
> If you want to save a little money on the trigger, I recommend the ALG Defense Triggers.  They're tuned by Geiselle because the founder and owner of ALG is who you might ask?  Amy Geiselle.  You can spend a fraction of the cost on the trigger and I'm a huge fan of them.



That is absolutely glorious. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## fox1371 (Oct 12, 2013)

Here's that same rifle.  I got bored and decided to put some paint on it.


----------



## MRock (Oct 13, 2013)

I understand this isn't the place to be flexing my "tactical peen", I just have no other pictures, so I apologize for that. Since this picture, I've added a FDE angled fore grip (2), and an entirely undeserving Bushnell TR-25 red dot, until I can afford something worth putting onto an ACR. Probably a SpecterDR when I win the lottery.


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Nov 7, 2013)

Took 5 months to get all the parts, but she is finally done. 

-VLTOR MUR upper receiver
-Noveske N4 barrel w/ Griffin M4SD II Flash Comp
-Geissele Super Modular Rail 
-Magpul MBUS Pro flip-up sights
-AXTS Raptor Charging Handle
-BCM bolt carrier group
-Aimpoint CompM4

-AXTS AX556 lower receiver
-BADASS 45 degree ambi safety selector
-Geiselle SD-C trigger
-BCM pistol grip
-Magpul CTR Stock
View attachment 9623 
View attachment 9624


----------



## Cabbage Head (Nov 9, 2013)

Finally scored a Browning Hi-Power.  This has history behind it.  Carried by a Chicago copper in the 70's.  Fixed front site dented on someone's head.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 9, 2013)

Cabbage Head said:


> Finally scored a Browning Hi-Power.  This has history behind it.  Carried by a Chicago copper in the 70's.  Fixed front site dented on someone's head.



Sweet!


----------



## pardus (Nov 10, 2013)

Cabbage Head said:


> Finally scored a Browning Hi-Power.  This has history behind it.  Carried by a Chicago copper in the 70's.  Fixed front site dented on someone's head.



I really want one of those!


----------



## Cabbage Head (Nov 10, 2013)

pardus said:


> I really want one of those!



No worries, you can set up a double date with my M1 and the HiPower.  Guaranteed you will get lucky......


----------



## 8654Maine (Nov 11, 2013)

Th3 Maelstr0m said:


> _...your post..._



Very nice.
What's w/ the hate?


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Nov 11, 2013)

8654Maine said:


> Very nice.
> What's w/ the hate?


----------



## reed11b (Nov 11, 2013)

8654Maine said:


> Very nice.
> What's w/ the hate?


Envy, strictly envy.
Reed
P.S. well played Maestr0m, well played.


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 11, 2013)

And they are all mine bitches


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 11, 2013)

You better have tax stamps for all the SBRs I see there!


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 29, 2013)

Guess will throw mine in too....

I have Kimber Compact Stainless that is at the shop getting cerakoted 

The shorty's have tax stamps.....will be getting a can for the 9mm AR, soon...if the laws don't change on us.


----------



## lrs143 (Nov 29, 2013)

Kraut783 said:


> Guess will throw mine in too....
> 
> I have Kimber Compact Stainless that is at the shop getting cerakoted
> 
> ...


What shotty is that you got there?


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 29, 2013)

Benelli M1 Super 90 "Entry" 14inch.  I have the pistol grip stock for it, but really like the regular stock.


----------



## Chad (Dec 20, 2013)

http://www.americanprecisionarms.com/


----------



## pardus (Dec 20, 2013)

@Chad what is that?


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 20, 2013)

pardus said:


> @Chad what is that?


A rifle.


----------



## Chad (Dec 20, 2013)

lol...

300wm, Genesis action, Broughton 25" barrel, Jewel trigger,  adjustable wood stock


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 20, 2013)

SOWT said:


> A rifle.


 
A beautiful rifle at that.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 20, 2013)

pardus said:


> @Chad what is that?




Looks like the APA Meatstick in .308....   with US Optics glass....    in other words, your midwinter present to me this year.:-"

Ahhh.... Chad got there first, 300 WM...   'spensiver bullets than .308...  you can get mine in .308, ok?


----------



## pardus (Dec 20, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Looks like the APA Meatstick in .308....   with US Optics glass....    in other words, your midwinter present to me this year.:-"
> 
> Ahhh.... Chad got there first, 300 WM...   'spensiver bullets than .308...  you can get mine in .308, ok?



Put the bottle dowm, it's too early to be drinking.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 20, 2013)

pardus said:


> Put the bottle dowm, it's too early to be drinking.




Not in Glasgow...  and it is Friday...   and we got snow....  and I want to go out shooting...


----------



## pardus (Dec 20, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Not in Glasgow...  and it is Friday...   and we got snow....  and I want to go out shooting...



True! lol

I want to shoot too, been too long. I really want to get myself a precision type rifle.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 20, 2013)

My current indecision is really good rifle or a trailer boat or travel end of next year? Venison/fish/poon.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 20, 2013)

SpitfireV said:


> My current indecision is really good rifle or a trailer boat or travel end of next year? Venison/fish/poon.



Damn that's a hard one, new boom-stick, a fun boat, or getting poon...good luck with that, I would have to drink a few beers on that decision.  LOL


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 20, 2013)

JAB said:


> Damn that's a hard one, new boom-stick, a fun boat, or getting poon...good luck with that, I would have to drink a few beers on that decision.  LOL



I know, I like all of the above LOL! It's like some terrible psych experiment.


----------



## pardus (Dec 20, 2013)

SpitfireV said:


> My current indecision is really good rifle or a trailer boat or travel end of next year? Venison/fish/poon.




If you get the rifle you can highjack a boat and become a pirate, the poon will follow!


----------



## Hillclimb (Dec 20, 2013)

My aunt and uncle passed away not too long ago(1 month after each other) and I was given this:

Ruger m77 mark ii .308







Gonna try to ring in the New Years with some hog hunting down in FL

And before @pardus says it: No, not fat chicks at the bar.

That's New Years Eve :-"


----------



## pardus (Dec 20, 2013)

Hillclimb said:


> My aunt and uncle passed away not too long ago(1 month after each other) and I was given this:
> 
> Ruger m77 mark ii .308
> 
> ...



I bagged a couple of white tail with the 30-06 version of that rifle a few years back.

Fat chicks need loving too!


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 20, 2013)

SpitfireV said:


> My current indecision is really good rifle or a trailer boat or travel end of next year? Venison/fish/poon.


Nice fun boats attract poon.


----------



## pardus (Dec 20, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Nice fun boats attract poon.



Classy poon too.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 20, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Nice fun boats attract poon.



That's a fair point. Though the Pirate of the Cook Strait idea appeals too...


----------



## Hillclimb (Dec 20, 2013)

pardus said:


> I bagged a couple of white tail with the 30-06 version of that rifle a few years back.
> 
> Fat chicks need loving too!



Was yours the single load/internal box design as well? 

I'm trying to find a detachable magazine kit like this






But I don't think there is one available for the m77.


----------



## pardus (Dec 20, 2013)

Hillclimb said:


> Was yours the single load/internal box design as well?
> 
> I'm trying to find a detachable magazine kit like this
> 
> But I don't think there is one available for the m77.



Yeah, it was the internal box.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 21, 2013)

pardus said:


> True! lol
> 
> I want to shoot too, been too long. I really want to get myself a precision type rifle.



Anytime you feel like it, head over here.  We'll hit the 600 yarder then I'll introduce you to Amish food.


----------



## pardus (Dec 21, 2013)

policemedic said:


> Anytime you feel like it, head over here.  We'll hit the 600 yarder then I'll introduce you to Amish food.



Now that sounds like a plan!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 21, 2013)

policemedic said:


> Anytime you feel like it, head over here.  We'll hit the 600 yarder then I'll introduce you to Amish food.



Amish food?


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 21, 2013)

JAB said:


> Amish food?


They are eating Amish, could make snarky comment but won't.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 21, 2013)

JAB said:


> Amish food?



My gun club is not in Philadelphia.  It's an hour-ish outside the city smack dab in the middle of Amish country.  Good food; better people.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## pardus (Dec 21, 2013)

Amish = non violent muslims. 



JAB said:


> Amish food?



Donkeys on a spit I'm guessing.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 21, 2013)

My aunt had a ranch in southern Illinois next to a Mennonite group. I worked a summer picking tomatoes for them when I was like 10. Anyway their food was good, not real different, just fresh home cooked country style food. 

The girls were not bad looking, as long as they kept their nasty toes covered... lol.

I've never met or had any doings with Amish, I am not sure what the differences are, but the Mennonites drove cars and had electricity, and the boys were not afraid to fight, one of the local kids got his ass beat by one for hootin & haulerin at his sister.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 24, 2013)

We always open a single present on Christmas Eve, Momma scored big today.  Springfield M1.  Mini-me wasn't excited until I told him that was his inheritance she was holding; he glued himself to her after that.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 24, 2013)

Women always look their best holding a Garand. I need to get another for the missus..


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Jan 24, 2014)

New addition- Walther PPQ classic. I can't say enough good things about this firearm. Ergonomics are phenomenal. I love the paddle release. Best trigger I've ever felt on a striker-fired gun. It's even better than the DCAEK trigger on my M&P9c. Accurate as hell too. 

Still putting it through its paces, but it might just replace my Glock 19 as my CCW. 

View attachment 10105


----------



## Clark (Apr 12, 2014)

Some gun porn a couple of my pew pew's


----------



## Clark (Apr 12, 2014)

Last of my gun porn....lol pistols and shotguns locked up at the moment


----------



## DA SWO (May 14, 2014)

New fireworks launcher


----------



## x SF med (May 14, 2014)

SOWT said:


> New fireworks launcherView attachment 10883



Um... you need a grenade launcher for home protection?  You live in a bad neighborhood.  You might want to move.:wall:

Now, give me that modrin bloop gun, it ain't nothing but a dressed up M79, you AF guys don't need to be havin those dangerous things lying around collecting dust and possibly negligently discharging into the neighborhood Elementary school.  I have Socialists here to take care of.


----------



## DA SWO (May 14, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Um... you need a grenade launcher for home protection?  You live in a bad neighborhood.  You might want to move.:wall:
> 
> Now, give me that modrin bloop gun, it ain't nothing but a dressed up M79, you AF guys don't need to be havin those dangerous things lying around collecting dust and possibly negligently discharging into the neighborhood Elementary school.  I have Socialists here to take care of.


No, it's no-shit used for launching fireworks.
My brother makes his own and we use these pop-guns to blast them.
Incredible fun, though a bit pricy.

Neighborhood is taking a dump, wish my wife would take a job elsewhere.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (May 14, 2014)

SOWT, 

That thing needs a flash light....LOL


----------



## RackMaster (May 15, 2014)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> SOWT,
> 
> That thing needs a flash light....LOL



And a laser sight and bipod.  lol


----------



## Brian C (May 21, 2014)

The rifle and Glock on the top are both of my duty guns.  The bottom three are a G17, G19, and G26.  I didn't get my 870 in the photo.  

That turned out to be a pretty bad photo I took with my iPhone.


----------



## Rabid Badger (May 26, 2014)

AR was put together from a stripped lower, AK pistol notsomuch.

AR is 100+1, AK is 75+1. Nice mama door gunz.   

NICE 37MM SOWT!!​


----------



## Muppet (Jun 13, 2014)

<iframe src="http://www.ebaumsworld.com/media/embed/81010186" width="567" height="345" frameborder="0"></iframe>

I need this!

F.M.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 13, 2014)

A new 870 (i.e. tax deduction)  is inbound to me.  Pics when I get it, before and after the furniture change.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 19, 2014)

The 870 is in.  These pics are out the box; Magpul SGA stock, foreend and some other goodies inbound.  This gun will become an SBS as soon as legally possible and will likely wear an Eotech.


----------



## Arrow 4 (Jun 23, 2014)

RB I hope that AR Pistol is registered as an SBR. If it's "Just" a pistol, adding the forward grip/light mount turns it into an illegal SBR...FYI.


----------



## pardus (Jun 23, 2014)

Here's what you need for an AR pistol!

Brilliant!


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 23, 2014)

pardus said:


> Here's what you need for an AR pistol!
> 
> Brilliant!


Wonder how his jaw holds up?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 23, 2014)

pardus said:


> Here's what you need for an AR pistol!
> 
> Brilliant!



Wow that is stupid... tight 1 point sling is the way to go IMHO.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 23, 2014)

Agreed.....not a good innovation.


----------



## pardus (Jun 23, 2014)

It's fucking retarded is what it is. 

I'm still expecting to hear that it's a youtube trolling video and not a real item. I hope so anyway...


----------



## Grunt (Jun 23, 2014)

Some people -- aka clowns -- ought to learn to leave well-enough alone.

He will be complaining before long when he shoots it one too many times and has to have his jawbone wired.


----------



## CQB (Jun 24, 2014)

It's about time I shamed you all with my $300 target rifle, with sticky tape to hold anti-glare barrel tape in place, burnt glare tube, with my equally cheap $60 Gehmann peep site. I'm not thinking swaying heads of wheat or totally GAF seascape as a background. Think I'll just plonk it on the bin outside the equally maggotty clubhouse and shoot a Polaroid. Oh, sorry, can't upload a Polaroid. Dang! :-"


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 9, 2014)

Saying good-bye to my babies, but hopefully only for a few months (year tops). Not to worry, I still have a few more, but just not built like these (built by me  ).

Having to put them up as collateral on a personal loan,  for reasons I'm not going to discuss. But damn near started to cry as I was cleaning them and getting them ready for storage.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 9, 2014)

Arrow 4 said:


> RB I hope that AR Pistol is registered as an SBR. If it's "Just" a pistol, adding the forward grip/light mount turns it into an illegal SBR...FYI.



That's his carry gun overseas. He's good.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 9, 2014)

@JAB...  I'll buy one or both of the Harris bipods from you.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 9, 2014)

Bipods are staying on the guns along with everything else. There just going in another safe for a few months.


----------



## RetPara (Jul 11, 2014)

http://www.davide-pedersoli.com/sch...nnsylvania-pennsylvania-percussion-model.html


----------



## Gunz (Jul 28, 2014)

My small collection is pretty boring and traditional. My budget is strictly limited. I do at least have my own range so shooting time is unlimited. For what it's worth, here are the Boys.













This is my pig gun.






My youngest and the 30-30








This is the Plinker






This is my coyote gun, Rem 700 in .204


----------



## Gunz (Jul 28, 2014)

JAB said:


> Saying good-bye to my babies, but hopefully only for a few months (year tops). Not to worry, I still have a few more, but just not built like these (built by me  ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 11150


 
Those are beauties. Can't image the time, money and skill that goes into them.


----------



## HE_OFFICER (Jul 28, 2014)

Those are quality firearms and I'd trade half my collection (OK maybe 1/4) to have my own range and unlimited ability to go shooting with my kids!  You're doing it right!  Also, remember the old adage, "look out for the guy that only has one gun (or a few I guess), he probably knows how to use it."

Cheers




Ocoka One said:


> My small collection is pretty boring and traditional. My budget is strictly limited. I do at least have my own range so shooting time is unlimited. For what it's worth, here are the Boys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Aug 17, 2014)

Some upgrades to an old toy and a new addition as well"

First up is my HD AR- New BCM mid-length upper with a Daniel Defense free-float rail. Topped off with an Aimpoint and Inforce WML with a thorntail mount.
 



 

Just finished this build: 300 Blackout AR Pistol- all parts were bought used except the lower, so this was a fairly inexpensive build. I wish I could say that about 300Blk ammo though  
The "arm brace" is ugly as sin, but functions just like a stock while still qualifying as a "pistol." It will serve its purpose until the SBR stamp comes in. Really impressed with the SLR Rifleworks handguard. Still need to get a RDS for it, but I'm digging it so far.


----------



## Hillclimb (Mar 7, 2015)

Got bored and found some parts on sale.

AM lower stripped 48$
MIAD grip 27$
Magpul UBR stock 255$
Spikes tactical LPK 60$
BAD lever 26$



Was able to get all of the roll pins in with just a screw driver/hammer except the bolt catch one; pliers worked just fine and pinched em in nicely. 

Should be able to finish the upper when my barrel and muzzle break come in next week. The upper altogether ran me around  $700: Daniel Defense CHF lightweight barrel, troy freefloat, nickel teflon coated bcg, and GoGun supercomp muzzle break.

Will post more pictures as I progress. Through Google and frustration, it's been a fun process. It wasn't as bad as I thought building an AR would be


----------



## pardus (Mar 14, 2015)

Genuine WWII M1A1 Thompson SMG on a dummy receiver. 
She is a beast of a weapon, solid a s a rock.


----------



## Hillclimb (Mar 14, 2015)

Sick piece @pardus. 

You better be wearing a pin striped suit, and carry it in a violin case when you go shooting.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 14, 2015)

pardus said:


> Genuine WWII M1A1 Thompson SMG on a dummy receiver.
> She is a beast of a weapon, solid a s a rock.
> 
> View attachment 12763 View attachment 12764


 

Wow...effing _NICE. _


----------



## x SF med (Mar 14, 2015)

Hillclimb said:


> Sick piece @pardus.
> 
> You better be wearing a pin striped suit, and carry it in a violin case when you go shooting.



He needs the drum mag ....


----------



## pardus (Mar 14, 2015)

Hillclimb said:


> Sick piece @pardus.
> 
> You better be wearing a pin striped suit, and carry it in a violin case when you go shooting.





x SF med said:


> He needs the drum mag ....



Wrong gun (model) gents.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 15, 2015)

pardus said:


> Genuine WWII M1A1 Thompson SMG on a dummy receiver.
> She is a beast of a weapon, solid a s a rock.
> 
> View attachment 12763 View attachment 12764



HEAVY BREATHING...

M.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 15, 2015)

pardus said:


> Wrong gun (model) gents.



Irony, sarcasm and humor.... all lost on the kiwi cunt.... jeez....:wall:


----------



## Blizzard (Mar 25, 2015)

Got parts back from Cerakote a week or two ago and just finished building the rifle tonight.   Have a few more minor tweaks yet and was planning to shoot it a couple weeks but, unfortunately, a freak accident on the way home resulted in the complete loss of everything...

Rifle:

5.56, Bushmaster Upper/Lower/BCG, parts
Green Mountain Barrel: 16", chrome-lined, 4150, mid-length gas, 1:8 twist
ALG Combat Trigger
AXTS Raptor Charging Handle
YHM Phantom flash/compensator
SLR Rifleworks 11" Solo Lite Handguard
Some Magpul stuff
Leupold Mark AR 1.5-4x20 with Firedot
 
Pistol:

.40, H&K P2000


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 28, 2015)

9mm Sig 226 for me (black), .40 cal Sig 229 for LV (silver).


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 28, 2015)

The post-deployment gift to myself.


----------



## compforce (Mar 28, 2015)

Viper1 said:


> The post-deployment gift to myself.  View attachment 12879



Heh, I did a couple of those too.  (Note, they didn't have one without the SF tab.)


----------



## compforce (Mar 28, 2015)

My EDC Kimber and Beretta CX4 Storm


----------



## 8654Maine (Mar 28, 2015)

Some nice 1911's.

I've got a MC Operator that is about as good as my old MEUSOC pistol.

I'd love to get that engraved.  Did you folks go to a gunsmith or have Springfield do that?


----------



## compforce (Mar 28, 2015)

Mine was done at the factory (Kimber).  Serial on the keepsake is 20sfg0000XX


----------



## 8654Maine (Mar 28, 2015)

The engravings add so much class to them.


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 29, 2015)

8654Maine said:


> Some nice 1911's.
> 
> I've got a MC Operator that is about as good as my old MEUSOC pistol.
> 
> I'd love to get that engraved.  Did you folks go to a gunsmith or have Springfield do that?



Mine was done at the factory (Kimber) as well.  Great deal.


----------



## amorris127289 (Mar 29, 2015)

I recently inherited my grandpa's Mosin nagant. The only thing I know about it is that it was my favorite gun on an old call of duty. It has iron sights but I can post a picture of need be. Thanks!


----------



## Muppet (Apr 2, 2015)

I will get a pic of my Glock 19/gen 4 soon.

M.


----------



## busdriver (Apr 6, 2015)

First 1911, I'm hooked.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 6, 2015)

Very nice, indeed @busdriver!


----------



## x SF med (Apr 6, 2015)

Muppet said:


> I will get a pic of my Glock 19/gen 4 soon.
> 
> M.



You've been saying that for like 2 months....   we don't believe you.


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 6, 2015)

x SF med said:


> You've been saying that for like 2 months....   we don't believe you.




Hey it is ok, it is probably a water pistol and he does not want to be embarrassed.  Water pistols at least offers the owner the title of being able to hold their water.


My H&K SOCOM came with a tow package.   :)


----------



## Muppet (Apr 6, 2015)

HOLLiS said:


> Hey it is ok, it is probably a water pistol and he does not want to be embarrassed.  Water pistols at least offers the owner the title of being able to hold their water.
> 
> 
> My H&K SOCOM came with a tow package.   :)



Not nice brother...but funny!:wall:

M.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 17, 2015)

Muppet said:


> Not nice brother...but funny!:wall:
> 
> M.



Hey fucking Muppet....  it's been forever and still no fucking pictures ya cunt, what the fuck is yer problem ya fucking jabeeb?


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 17, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Hey fucking Muppet....  it's been forever and still no fucking pictures ya cunt, what the fuck is yer problem ya fucking jabeeb?


He puts it on the floor and stands over it trying to take a photo, but his boobs are getting in the way (cross-thread points).


----------



## x SF med (Apr 17, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> He puts it on the floor and stands over it trying to take a photo, but his boobs are getting in the way (cross-thread points).



Damn, Sir....  that was even colder than the first time the muppet Moob joke was launched...  like a friggin SCUD.


----------



## 0699 (Apr 17, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Damn, Sir....  that was even colder than the first time the muppet Moob joke was launched...  like a friggin SCUD.


 
What do you expect with a name like Muppet?


----------



## Centermass (Apr 17, 2015)

0699 said:


> What do you expect with a name like Muppet?





Muppet said:


> Sorry, I've been busy.......M.


----------



## 8654Maine (Apr 18, 2015)

Shouldn't Kermit be riding the Piggy?


----------



## Muppet (Apr 18, 2015)

Say hi to Bozko and Glock 19/gen 4 with tru glo fiber optic sights, Vickers mag. Floor plates and my old as fuck beret and boonie. Also in pic is the kydex holster from my bros company, Strongside Holsters. He does good work...

M.


----------



## lushooter (Apr 18, 2015)

Got plenty of others off campus, but this is my main gun that I use for our competitions.


----------



## 0699 (Apr 18, 2015)

Muppet said:


> Say hi to Bozko and Glock 19/gen 4 with tru glo fiber optic sights, Vickers mag. Floor plates and my old as fuck beret and boonie. Also in pic is the kydex holster from my bros company, Strongside Holsters. He does good work...
> 
> M.


 
Good choice on the pistol.

Why is your cat crooked?


----------



## Muppet (Apr 18, 2015)

0699 said:


> Good choice on the pistol.
> 
> Why is your cat crooked?



Thanks and not sure!

M.


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 18, 2015)

This is my Sniper Rifle.


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 18, 2015)

Decided to get something new,  

New Model #3 Smith with it's little brother.  I hate to break families up:


----------



## x SF med (Apr 18, 2015)

Muppet said:


> Say hi to Bozko and Glock 19/gen 4 with tru glo fiber optic sights, Vickers mag. Floor plates and my old as fuck beret and boonie. Also in pic is the kydex holster from my bros company, Strongside Holsters. He does good work...
> 
> M.



Nice pic of your shamshield....


----------



## Muppet (Apr 19, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Nice pic of your shamshield....



Sp/4 mafia!

M.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 19, 2015)

Muppet said:


> Sp/4 mafia!
> 
> M.



and..... you ere the douchebag, errr, bagman.... for the SP4 mafia, right?


----------



## Muppet (Apr 19, 2015)

Hater!!

M.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 19, 2015)

Muppet said:


> Say hi to Bozko and Glock 19/gen 4 with tru glo fiber optic sights, Vickers mag. Floor plates and my old as fuck beret and boonie. Also in pic is the kydex holster from my bros company, Strongside Holsters. He does good work...
> 
> M.


 
Attaboy . If you shave Bozko he'll fit better in that kydex holster.


----------



## Kettenhund (Apr 21, 2015)

My first HK.  It's a VP9 and after feeling the trigger while dry firing a friends, I knew I had to get one.  It's my first new handgun in a while and after taking it through its paces last week, my Glock 19 may never see the light of day!!  For a striker fired weapon, it's amazing!  Not a lot of holster options for it, yet.  I recently picked up a Fury Kydex for it.  Nice holster!


----------



## Kettenhund (Apr 21, 2015)

Here it is in the Fury.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 21, 2015)

Are the back straps replaceable with smaller or larger ones?

M.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 21, 2015)

Kettenhund said:


> Here it is in the Fury.



Go to strongside holsters.com. Look up the type of holster you want. They sell VP9 holsters. My bro that I work with as a paramedic owns the company and many of the cops we work with around here use his company. Burbs of Philly. Lifetime warranty. Not expensive. Good American made company bro.

M.


----------



## Kettenhund (Apr 22, 2015)

Muppet said:


> Go to strongside holsters.com. Look up the type of holster you want. They sell VP9 holsters. My bro that I work with as a paramedic owns the company and many of the cops we work with around here use his company. Burbs of Philly. Lifetime warranty. Not expensive. Good American made company bro.
> 
> M.


M,  thanks bro!  I will take a look!  Also, yes the pistol comes with three different backstraps as well as grip plates.  The grip is very customizable!!


----------



## SARDUDE (May 6, 2015)

This is the only gun that stands out in my small collection. 94 guys went in on a bulk order and 9mm was the highest vote (WTF?). I also have an Springfield .30-06 8303 with a shaved stock, a 12g, and a .40 Glock (what a horrible stock trigger).


----------



## compforce (May 7, 2015)

New one I just got.  Kimber Ultra TLE II w/ laser grips  (.45 ACP).  This is from the web site.  I'll post a pic of the real one once the gunsmith figures out why the laser won't hold a zero.  Kinda funny, I go onto the range to zero and after about 75 rounds I come out and say "it's all over the place." Everyone looks at me like I'm stupid and just can't shoot...  and the manager goes on the range with it.  About half an hour later he comes off the range and the first words out of his mouth "it's all over the place".  It's a tack driver through the iron sights, it's the laser that has an issue.  This will be my new EDC once we get it hitting what I aim at.  The commander that I currently carry is just too bulky and prints too much.


----------



## Ranger Psych (May 7, 2015)

It's only too bulky and prints too much since you didn't drink your milk and eat your wheaties as a kid.  

Then again, I could carry a P90 without printing if I wanted


----------



## SpitfireV (May 8, 2015)

Nothing major or exciting. 2x Norincos (SKS "Para" and M305/M14 copy). I've a Marlin .22 in the cupboard too but I couldn't be arsed taking it out when I took this photo.


----------



## DA SWO (May 8, 2015)

compforce said:


> New one I just got.  Kimber Ultra TLE II w/ laser grips  (.45 ACP).  This is from the web site.  I'll post a pic of the real one once the gunsmith figures out why the laser won't hold a zero.  Kinda funny, I go onto the range to zero and after about 75 rounds I come out and say "it's all over the place." Everyone looks at me like I'm stupid and just can't shoot...  and the manager goes on the range with it.  About half an hour later he comes off the range and the first words out of his mouth "it's all over the place".  It's a tack driver through the iron sights, it's the laser that has an issue.  This will be my new EDC once we get it hitting what I aim at.  The commander that I currently carry is just too bulky and prints too much.
> 
> View attachment 13215


Are the grips on tight?
If so I'd contact CT and ask to exchange lasers.
My wife had the Ultra Covert II, good shooter.


----------



## compforce (May 8, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Are the grips on tight?
> If so I'd contact CT and ask to exchange lasers.
> My wife had the Ultra Covert II, good shooter.




The manager tightened them before he took it on the range.  I trust these guys to figure it out and get it right.  If it needs to be exchanged, they'll make it happen.  They don't have a sale until it's right.


----------



## RackMaster (May 8, 2015)

SpitfireV said:


> Nothing major or exciting. 2x Norincos (SKS "Para" and M305/M14 copy). I've a Marlin .22 in the cupboard too but I couldn't be arsed taking it out when I took this photo.



Have you had issues with the M305?  A friend has one and upgraded the op rod spring guide.  I might get one for a cheap bush deer gun.


----------



## pardus (May 8, 2015)

RackMaster said:


> Have you had issues with the M305?  A friend has one and upgraded the op rod spring guide.  I might get one for a cheap bush deer gun.



When I was last in New Zealand I went to a range and used one. It jammed and exploded while a friend was using it, totally fucked. 
I suspect he loaded a different round into the magazine but don't know for sure.
My experience with Norinco's in the past has always been positive. Shame they can't trade here now.


----------



## 8654Maine (May 8, 2015)

SpitfireV said:


> Nothing major or exciting. 2x Norincos (SKS "Para" and M305/M14 copy). I've a Marlin .22 in the cupboard too but I couldn't be arsed taking it out when I took this photo.



I've got the SKS para model as well.  One of my favorites.

The Norinco M14 is nice as well.


----------



## compforce (May 9, 2015)

OK, so laser is now good.  Took the guy two hours to get it to actually hold a zero.  Multiple reseatings of the grips mostly.  Trigger to 4 lbs, everything else is good right from the factory.  All the 1911 "reliability" fixes are already in place with Kimbers.

Here it is...





2" shot group at 25y supported using the laser.  I like the way these work.  In the pic just above you can see the on/off switch for the laser.  If you look close you can see the activation button just below the mag release.  The button sits directly under the middle finger when you are holding it in a good grip.  The pressure it takes for the grip safety to engage is also exactly the amount of pressure for the laser.  This makes shooting offhand with the laser pretty straight forward.


----------



## Grunt (May 9, 2015)

Very nice, indeed!

Great weapon.


----------



## DA SWO (May 9, 2015)

compforce said:


> OK, so laser is now good.  Took the guy two hours to get it to actually hold a zero.  Multiple reseatings of the grips mostly.  Trigger to 4 lbs, everything else is good right from the factory.  All the 1911 "reliability" fixes are already in place with Kimbers.
> 
> Here it is...
> 
> ...


Look at the CTC Users Guide, they use to factory zero the lasers at 50Yd.


----------



## compforce (May 9, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Look at the CTC Users Guide, they use to factory zero the lasers at 50Yd.



I saw that.  The range is only 25 though, best we could do.


----------



## CQB (May 9, 2015)

My .308 target rifle.


----------



## CQB (May 9, 2015)

Take the tour! Note the expertly crafted left handed grip.


----------



## SpitfireV (May 11, 2015)

CQB said:


> My .308 target rifle.
> View attachment 13229



Quite nice. I've always thought it was interesting just how different a target rifle looks to a regular rifle- even when they're both wood stocks and bolt actions. 



RackMaster said:


> Have you had issues with the M305?  A friend has one and upgraded the op rod spring guide.  I might get one for a cheap bush deer gun.



Shoots pretty accurately. Very heavy but that's to be expected I suppose. 



pardus said:


> When I was last in New Zealand I went to a range and used one. It jammed and exploded while a friend was using it, totally fucked.
> I suspect he loaded a different round into the magazine but don't know for sure.
> My experience with Norinco's in the past has always been positive. Shame they can't trade here now.



I think I've read about this happening with the Springfield M1As from time to time too. From what I've read the Chinese receiver is better than the original M14s. I forget the reason I think it might have been a better quality steel. The finish and wood used are inferior though. 

I've only put about 150 rounds through it so far. The cop who had it before me put around 400 through. 



8654Maine said:


> I've got the SKS para model as well.  One of my favorites.
> 
> The Norinco M14 is nice as well.



I hadn't shot x39 before I got the SKS. I finished the first magazine with a big grin on my face. One feature I find endearing is that with the M305 it will eject the rounds into a nice rough circle. With the SKS they go left, they go right, they go into fuck knows where  Just adds to the entertainment factor I suppose.


----------



## CQB (May 11, 2015)

Being a lefty the peep sight had to be modified and the sight is reversed. Windage poses no problem as I can see the settings on the horizontal bar. With elevation, I have to preset the distance before I shoot and adjust up & down as required. I can't see the adjustments as they're on the "down range" side of the vertical bar. The only other toy I use is a 3x diopter for most distances. I use a 5x for 800 metres. I do like the gaffer tape on the barrel, it gives the rifle a certain raffish quality.


----------



## pardus (May 11, 2015)

SpitfireV said:


> From what I've read the Chinese receiver is better than the original M14s. I forget the reason I think it might have been a better quality steel.



I find that very hard to believe...

http://www.fulton-armory.com/m14-receiver-semi-automatic-fulton-armory.aspx
http://www.fulton-armory.com/m14-receiver-semi-automatic-fulton-armory.aspx

*Cast vs forged vs billet: What’s the difference?*


- Machining from billet/bar stock requires no expensive up front capital costs for molds or dies and is normally selected for very small runs. Low up front costs, but very high per part machining costs. Highest receiver cost to end user.


- Machining from a forging requires expensive die sets, which, as the military did, can forge the steel to a semi finished shape which reduces machining time. Normally selected for very high quantities.High up front costs, but moderate per part machining costs. Moderately expensive receiver cost.


- Machining from a precision casting process requires very expensive molds that can cast steel to a nearly finished shape and is normally selected for moderate quantities. Very high up front costs, but lower per part machining costs. Least expensive receiver cost.


_A poorly machined billet receiver gives you a very expensive bad receiver._

_A poorly machined forged receiver gives you a moderately expensive bad receiver._

_A poorly machined cast receiver gives you the least expensive bad receiver._


_It’s all about the material, geometry & heat teat, not the process selected._


*As to strength: Why did Fulton Armory select machining from a casting as our method?*


About 10 years ago a customer sent in a Federal Ordnance M14 that had “blown up” for us to perform a tech inspection. Shooter was okay. Federal Ordnance, now defunct, produced thousands of a very poor quality receivers (poor geometry, but good material & good heat treat), that was machined from a casting and had digested one of those infamous CBC 75 .308 cartridges that produces “in excess of 140,000 copper units” of chamber pressure (nominal is 50,000). This CBC 75 ammo blew up, and continues to blow up, any and every rifle that see’s that 140,000 CUP. Here’s the interesting part: The receiver held. There was a partial crack in the receiver below the right locking lug of the receiver, but it did not detach or fail. The locking lugs of the receiver were untouched, the locking lugs of the TRW bolt had been impressed into the receiver’s lugs by something like 10,000ths of an inch; huge depressions in both the right & left bolt lugs. The bolt held. The barrel was in perfect shape. So, what “blew up”? The case failed, released the gasses into the mag well, peeled the bottom of the bolt away, inflated the magazine and blew the stock apart. A poorly machined cast receiver, even with poor geometry, but with proper heat treat & proper material, is vastly stronger than the rest of the system.


About 20 years ago we inspected an original USGI forged M14 receiver that had blown apart into 4 pieces on the firing line at The National Matches, Camp Perry, OH. Shooter was knocked out, but fine otherwise. So, why did the USGI M14 blow apart in 4 pieces? Bad receiver? No (good geometry, good material, good heat treat). Bad ammo? No (issue LC). Bad assembly techniques? No (well built rifle). Bad bolt? No. What then? The barrel failed due to bad lot of steel. The heavy match barrel had split from the chamber mouth down to the heavy oversize op rod guide. When the barrel split open wide at the receiver ring it introduced lateral forces to the receiver ring, and split it apart like an axe splitting firewood. M14 receiver rings are not designed to take chamber pressures nor lateral forces, no matter how they are made. 


These, and many other failures over the decades demonstrated to us, in a very hands on way, the same thing Col. Hatcher found in his destructive testing of the M1 Garand receiver: That J.C. Garand’s receiver design is so remarkably strong that inevitably some other part of the rifle system will fail long before the receiver, providing it has good geometry, good material and good heat treat. Cast, forged or billet.


So, to keep the receiver costs affordable for all of our customers, we chose to cast & machine, while spending a whole lot of time and care in assuring the quality of the machined geometries, correct 8620 alloy steel, and proper heat treat for case & core.  The finest M14 receiver available, at any price.
-------------------------------

Also...

http://www.lrbarms.com/m14receiversactions.html

http://www.lrbarms.com/aboutlrb.html


----------



## Six-Two (May 12, 2015)

Not to get OT from Pardus' information, but I figured I'd toss some pics of some new buddies in the mix.


----------



## Dienekes (May 12, 2015)

pardus said:


> I find that very hard to believe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From the stories, it doesn't seem to matter much which method is chosen. I know nothing about firearm receivers or M14 geometry so I could be way off, but 1. says that the receiver withheld chamber pressures while 2. also withheld chamber pressures but failed with the introduction of lateral forces from barrel failure that were not present in story 1. Now, those lateral forces would create stress concentrations on the surface of the material where shear stress would be the greatest due to the amount of torsion on the material and most likely to fail in the form of crack propagation along grain lines due to the high hardness of the surface of the material. The amount of fatigue stress put on the receivers is also unstated in the story. So, its pretty much an apples to oranges comparison unless you test the receivers in equal conditions.


----------



## Dienekes (May 12, 2015)

pardus said:


> These, and many other failures over the decades demonstrated to us, in a very hands on way, the same thing Col. Hatcher found in his destructive testing of the M1 Garand receiver: That J.C. Garand’s receiver design is so remarkably strong that inevitably some other part of the rifle system will fail long before the receiver, providing it has good geometry, good material and good heat treat. Cast, forged or billet.



Ok, disregard. I'm an idiot. I looked back over it, and I misread the point of the post. I guess that's why I'm injineering, and not English major. I swear, I never get a chance to put my major to good use.


----------



## pardus (May 12, 2015)

jroberts1187 said:


> Ok, disregard. I'm an idiot. I looked back over it, and I misread the point of the post. I guess that's why I'm injineering, and not English major. I swear, I never get a chance to put my major to good use.



Engineering is a far more useful skill set to have IMO.


----------



## Centermass (May 12, 2015)

Six-Two said:


> Not to get OT from Pardus' information, but I figured I'd toss some pics of some new buddies in the mix.



Nice build. 

So, what are the "Specs" on your "Buddies?"


----------



## Six-Two (May 12, 2015)

Centermass said:


> Nice build.
> So, what are the "Specs" on your "Buddies?"



Thanks @Centermass. #1 is a 10.5" from Hardened Arms wearing a fairly heavy Chicom rail that came with the upper. Lower is a JMT with a standard parts kit. Nothing fancy at all. But it's pretty fun for a ~$600 gun, and it feels SUPER handy.
#2 is a 16" PSA Upper, carbine gas system (obviously), another JMT lower/standards parts kit, B5 stock, B5 grip. I LOVE that stock; I have a few extra Rogers Super Stocs and CTRs lying around but I think I'll probably trade for the B5 on the next one. There's also an NiB bolt carrier group in there and a medium BCM Gunfighter charging handle. Optic is a Bushnell that came with the upper on a special from PSA.

As soon as I get more Armorer's tools, I'll probably swap the M4 handguard for a MOE SL on the carbine. The shorty will likely get a new rail, too, but now that I've learned more about the platform, I think I'd rather jump up to an 11.5" or 12" barrel for increased dwell time rather than put more money into the 10.5". That said, I don't know how I'd sell the 10.5" without taking a bath on it since I painted it (fairly well, in my humble opinion, but still).

#3, the AK, is a pretty special rifle built from a 7.62 Romanian AKM parts kit, new mfg American barrel (non-CL, for marginal accuracy increase), a Russian SRVV jet brake pinned and welded to bring the cut down barrel up to legal length, and a Krebs Keymod rail custom milled to accommodate the front sight, which was pressed further down the barrel so we could get the brake as close to 16" as possible. It's got a pignose adapter drilled and tapped for the M4 stock, a lathed buffer tube so it would sit flush and not leave threads hanging off the end, a Rogers Super Stoc (which shoulders really well on the AK), and a TAPCO SAW Grip. It took ages just to get the parts together, but it's an awesome rifle. I've gotta figure out an optic I really like for it, but the front-mounted optics have never really been my thing. So it'll probably just get a couple handstops/index points and a flashlight, and then a TWS Dogleg rear rail with a 3x or a Red Dot. The keymod rail is about the same weight as a stock handguard. This guy feels about twice as heavy as my ARs, but it balances well. 

Hope that wasn't too wordy; way too much coffee this AM.


----------



## Kettenhund (May 12, 2015)

My first AR build in nearly 20 years.  The lower is a PSA and so are the internals.  Hardware is mostly Magpul, the exception being the B5 enhanced SOCOM butt stock.  I had a Magpul MOE and it was nice but the B5 offers a much better cheek weld for me.  The upper is an Adams Arms 16 inch mid block tactical evo upper.  I did not build that.  It came in box straight from Adams.  It's my first piston AR, so we'll see.  I'd like to swap out the flash hider with something as bit better.  Suggestions??  Oh, the Magpul sights are nice but I'm squirreling away OT money for an ACOG. 

hund


----------



## DA SWO (May 12, 2015)

Kettenhund said:


> My first AR build in nearly 20 years.  The lower is a PSA and so are the internals.  Hardware is mostly Magpul, the exception being the B5 enhanced SOCOM butt stock.  I had a Magpul MOE and it was nice but the B5 offers a much better cheek weld for me.  The upper is an Adams Arms 16 inch mid block tactical evo upper.  I did not build that.  It came in box straight from Adams.  It's my first piston AR, so we'll see.  I'd like to swap out the flash hider with something as bit better.  Suggestions??  Oh, the Magpul sights are nice but I'm squirreling away OT money for an ACOG.
> 
> hund
> 
> View attachment 13264


I have YHM flash hiders and am very happy with them.


----------



## SpitfireV (May 13, 2015)

pardus said:


> I find that very hard to believe...
> 
> http://www.fulton-armory.com/m14-receiver-semi-automatic-fulton-armory.aspx



Great post, thanks.


----------



## pardus (May 14, 2015)

SpitfireV said:


> Great post, thanks.



No worries. I've asked my mate back home to send me pics of the M1A receiver that blew up. I'll post them when I get them. Should be interesting.


----------



## busdriver (May 16, 2015)

A new 1911 joins the family.  Rust bluing is a pain in the ass by the way...


----------



## Dienekes (May 16, 2015)

busdriver said:


> A new 1911 joins the family.  Rust bluing is a pain in the ass by the way...



That 1911 is beautiful. This entire thread makes me want to spend myself into a deep hole full of gunpowder, lead, and finely manufactured firearms.


----------



## Blizzard (May 17, 2015)

Kettenhund said:


> I'd like to swap out the flash hider with something as bit better.  Suggestions??


Honestly, the A2 isn't a horrible flash hider/suppressor and it's inexpensive.  The YHM Phantom does a very nice job (I have it on mine) but Smith Enterprise's Vortex is probably still most often viewed as the "best" flash hider.  The YHM may be slightly more versatile in balancing flash hider and with a little muzzle braking along with the option for of threading a silencer.   Anyway, the Phantom and Vortex are the two I'd consider for upgrades, probably can't go wrong with either (personal preference).

A few test videos, fwiw:








and the redneck comparo...


----------



## Six-Two (May 17, 2015)

Blizzard said:


> Honestly, the A2 isn't a horrible flash hider/suppressor and it's inexpensive.  The YHM Phantom does a very nice job (I have it on mine) but Smith Enterprise's Vortex is probably still most often viewed as the "best" flash hider.  The YHM may be slightly more versatile in balancing flash hider and with a little muzzle braking along with the option for of threading a silencer.   Anyway, the Phantom and Vortex are the two I'd consider for upgrades, probably can't go wrong with either (personal preference).
> 
> A few test videos, fwiw:
> 
> ...


I agree; stock A2 ain't bad. YHM is a nice option as well, but for max flash hiding, the AAC Blackout Flash Hider, available in non-mount and mount options, is an amazing offering. You can find them significantly cheaper than AAC's actual prices with some regularity as well, so they're a nice buy.

Good comparison of the A2, Smith, and Blackout: 




If you don't feel like watching the vid, the Blackout wins by a nose. But both the Smith and the Blackout have that trademark "ping" of the forked flash hiders. YHM doesn't at a nicer price. YMMV.


----------



## racing_kitty (May 17, 2015)

My children. Springfield .45, Colt AR-15 with Magpul furniture, and Mosin Nagant.


----------



## pardus (May 17, 2015)

As promised. The two main opposing rifles used during the Second Boer War 1899-1902. The British Lee Metford and the German Mauser 7mm, model 1895.

The longer rifle on top is the Mauser. You will note the markings on this particular rifle are stamped "Chile". The Boer govt ordered 70,000, but only approx 55,000 were delivered, some of the remaining were remarked and sold to Chile.

This particular Lee Metford was a New Zealand issued rifle, hence the NZ stamped on the receiver (NZ had some 6.5K personnel serving during the Second Boer War).

The photos looking into the magazine/chamber show the magazine cutoff. A device that was was used to during battle to stop the magazine being engaged, making the men load the rifles as a single shot, until such time rapid fire fire was needed, when the order would be given to open the mag cutoff, and the 10 rounds contained in the magazine could then be utilized. Incidentally, the magazines were never meant to be removed and replaced in order to reload ammo. (As I said, the Lee Metford was loaded with single rounds) early rifle magazines were fixed to the rifle via a chain (the magazine could be removed for cleaning). Later Lee actioned rifles MKIII etc... were loaded via a stripper clip.

The last photos show the volley sights of the Lee Metford. The Lee Metford had two separate sets of sights. The standard V notch sights which ranged up to 1,800 yrds, and the volley sights which ranged up to 2,800 yrds. The volley sights were used in a pre machine gun Army, indirect fire role. E.G. Lining up a platoon/company etc... and using them to lay fire on enemy Artillery positions.


----------



## racing_kitty (May 17, 2015)

Marry me.


----------



## Dame (May 18, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> Marry me.


Wait. Are you breaking up with me?


----------



## amorris127289 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Cabbage Head (May 30, 2015)

New rifle for work.  Remington 700 AAC-SD in .308 16.5 inch barrel.  The scope is a Leopold LR/T 4.4-14X50.  New stock is on order from XLR Industries.  So far shoots just fine.  Next month we have access to a 1000m range and will see how it stands up at distance.


----------



## Ranger Psych (May 30, 2015)

MC's party box includes, but is not limited to...


----------



## Centermass (May 30, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> My children. Springfield .45, Colt AR-15 with Magpul furniture, and Mosin Nagant.



So what happened to the flame thrower??????? :-"


----------



## racing_kitty (May 30, 2015)

Centermass said:


> So what happened to the flame thrower??????? :-"



Sssshhhhhhh.


----------



## pardus (May 30, 2015)

Cabbage Head said:


> New rifle for work.  Remington 700 AAC-SD in .308 16.5 inch barrel.  The scope is a Leopold LR/T 4.4-14X50.  New stock is on order from XLR Industries.  So far shoots just fine.  Next month we have access to a 1000m range and will see how it stands up at distance.



Wait, what happened to the AI?


----------



## Cabbage Head (May 30, 2015)

pardus said:


> Wait, what happened to the AI?


Its still there.  We are starting to use long guns along with the entry guys for holding long halls or large indoor areas.  The AI is getting to cumbersome for that.


----------



## pardus (May 30, 2015)

Cabbage Head said:


> Its still there.  We are starting to use long guns along with the entry guys for holding long halls or large indoor areas.  The AI is getting to cumbersome for that.



Gotcha.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jun 6, 2015)

New stock on!  Confiirmed zero is off.  Now, the most important thing is...  Should I paint it or have it dipped?


----------



## Grunt (Jun 6, 2015)

What coating are you considering for dipping?


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 6, 2015)

Cabbage Head said:


> New stock on!  Confiirmed zero is off.  Now, the most important thing is...  Should I paint it or have it dipped?


Just paint it yourself.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jun 6, 2015)

Open for suggestions.  Last rifle I did myself with Crylon and a sponge.  It has to be durable


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 6, 2015)

I would say paint, you can do it yourself in whatever pattern you want.. and touch up when it gets worked is easier than trying to repair a fragged wrap.  Plus, when you do a bad-ass job it's personal pride in your pew piece.


----------



## Six-Two (Jun 16, 2015)

CQB said:


> Being a lefty the peep sight had to be modified and the sight is reversed. Windage poses no problem as I can see the settings on the horizontal bar. With elevation, I have to preset the distance before I shoot and adjust up & down as required. I can't see the adjustments as they're on the "down range" side of the vertical bar. The only other toy I use is a 3x diopter for most distances. I use a 5x for 800 metres. I do like the gaffer tape on the barrel, it gives the rifle a certain raffish quality.



Is the Gaff tape just to block glare? Agree about the raffish quality; reminds me of something Mad Max might pull out of the hands of a skeleton at the fried remains of a Fun Fair. But elegant.


----------



## pardus (Jun 16, 2015)

Cabbage Head said:


> Its still there.  We are starting to use long guns along with the entry guys for holding long halls or large indoor areas.  The AI is getting to cumbersome for that.



You should tell them they need to sell the AI at a discounted rate, to me!


----------



## CQB (Jun 17, 2015)

Six-Two said:


> Is the Gaff tape just to block glare? Agree about the raffish quality; reminds me of something Mad Max might pull out of the hands of a skeleton at the fried remains of a Fun Fair. But elegant.


The black tape is to block glare, correct, but as it's an old rifle the anti-glare has started to peel away so I just dived into the tool box and made a quick adjustment. Thanks for the Mad Max vote, I'm chuffed.
There's rails there for a scope so one of these days I'll get one and take it out bush, shoot camels or something similar.


----------



## Kettenhund (Jun 20, 2015)

I went a different direction then I initially thought I'd go.  After much thought and research, thanks to all who posted their recommendations for flash hiders, I decided to go with a muzzle break  device over flash hider.  I went with the Surefire SOCOM.  Pricey but reviews were very positive and after weighing what I really to accomplish, disperse flash signature or reduce felt recoil/muzzle climb, I opted for the SOCOM.

OK, it's loud but the muzzle does not move while firing so that's a trade off I can live with!  It's a bitch to time and to put on.  There are no flats for an armorer's tool except at the side openings.  A GI muzzle tool did not give enough purchase on it to make me feel i could put 35ft/lbs without slipping.  Thankfully I had a 3/4 inch crowsfoot.

Is it the best thing since sliced bread??  No, but for now It works for me.  Oh, the other new addition is the 4x32 M150 ACOG.  I replaced the standard Trijicon mount with a GG&G lever mount.  Much nicer!!  Love this optic!!  IMHO, better than my Ecan Spector.

Sepp


----------



## busdriver (Jun 21, 2015)

Addition to the family.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 21, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## observation post (Jul 1, 2015)

PPX, picked up pretty much free unexpected bonus.
Then shot it and fell in love. Replaced the 5shot snubby for house pistol.


----------



## busdriver (Jul 2, 2015)

Fun with a branding iron, or soldering iron whichever you prefer.  Yes I burned myself....


----------



## policemedic (Jul 2, 2015)

busdriver said:


> View attachment 13621
> Fun with a branding iron, or soldering iron whichever you prefer.  Yes I burned myself....


 

 Nice work.  What tip did you use?


----------



## busdriver (Jul 2, 2015)

Two actually.  A "pattern transfer" tip and a "shading tip" both from a wood burning kit.  I checkered both first at 30 lpi.  I think I need an intermediate size tip too.  Also lesson learned, start with the smallest tip in the tight areas and work up to the big tip to cover the flats.  I did it reverse of that and I think I could have hidden some of the "tool marks" by switching it around.


----------



## Dame (Jul 12, 2015)

OK gents, just took this out of its case after about 20 years. *Rossi .44-40 Win, made in Brazil.*
Can't find a whole lot of information as I can't really tell if the numbers are model, serial, or NOTA. It does not have a 92 anywhere so I'm gonna guess it isn't a Model 92, but that's just a guess. I don't know when Rossi stopped putting Amadeo on the barrel so I can't even date it. Other than a "gun that won the west" reproduction, I'm lost. Any help?


----------



## medicchick (Jul 12, 2015)

That has the same lines as my 92 so I'd say it's a fair bet it is.  My info is under the lever except for the caliber which is on the barrel.  Mine is posted here, the front sight decided to bit my index finger  so more pics will have to wait.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 12, 2015)

Dame said:


> OK gents, just took this out of its case after about 20 years. *Rossi .44-40 Win, made in Brazil.*
> Can't find a whole lot of information as I can't really tell if the numbers are model, serial, or NOTA. It does not have a 92 anywhere so I'm gonna guess it isn't a Model 92, but that's just a guess. I don't know when Rossi stopped putting Amadeo on the barrel so I can't even date it. Other than a "gun that won the west" reproduction, I'm lost. Any help?View attachment 13671 View attachment 13672 View attachment 13673 View attachment 13674


That is a very dangerous weapon, you should ship it to me immediately.
I'll make sure it is safe (in my safe)


----------



## Dame (Jul 12, 2015)

medicchick said:


> That has the same lines as my 92 so I'd say it's a fair bet it is.  My info is under the lever except for the caliber which is on the barrel.  Mine is posted here, the front sight decided to bit my index finger  so more pics will have to wait.


I saw the one RP posted which reminded me I should ask about this one. It just has some peculiarities that I can't find info on. Example: The spelling of "Brasil."



DA SWO said:


> That is a very dangerous weapon, you should ship it to me immediately.
> I'll make sure it is safe (in my safe)


Nice try.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 12, 2015)

Dame said:


> I saw the one RP posted which reminded me I should ask about this one. It just has some peculiarities that I can't find info on. Example: The spelling of "Brasil."



Well, Portuguese is the official language of Brazil and in Portuguese Brazil is spelled _Brasil._  That would explain it.


----------



## Dame (Jul 12, 2015)

policemedic said:


> Well, Portuguese is the official language of Brazil and in Portuguese Brazil is spelled _Brasil._  That would explain it.


Er, I meant that none of the other imports are spelled that way so this may have been a weapon which was never intended for import to the U.S.
No model, no import stamp, etc. My bad. Should have been clearer.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 12, 2015)

Dame said:


> Er, I meant that none of the other imports are spelled that way so this may have been a weapon which was never intended for import to the U.S.
> No model, no import stamp, etc. My bad. Should have been clearer.



Ah.  Gotcha.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 27, 2015)

My new 1911. SIG Scorpion Carry


----------



## busdriver (Jul 27, 2015)

SIG does a nice job with their grip safeties.  The fit on my Springfield is annoyingly crappy.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 28, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> My new 1911. SIG Scorpion Carry



It's ugly and awkward, you better send it to me so you don't have to worry about it anymore.  :-"


----------



## buzzkill.0621 (Jul 28, 2015)

Here's my commemorative deployment pistol. Kimber Custom 2 1911
Ignore the wedding ring, I've gotten rid of that accessory.


----------



## busdriver (Aug 3, 2015)

Just got this one back from the Cerakote guy.


----------



## 104TN (Sep 6, 2015)

My first AR build. Still need to finish up the gas system.


----------



## AWP (Sep 6, 2015)

busdriver said:


> Just got this one back from the Cerakote guy.



The finish looks nice. What color is that?


----------



## Muppet (Sep 6, 2015)

busdriver said:


> View attachment 13621
> Fun with a branding iron, or soldering iron whichever you prefer.  Yes I burned myself....



Nice stippling work...

M.


----------



## busdriver (Sep 6, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> The finish looks nice. What color is that?


Cobalt and Tungsten.


----------



## 104TN (Sep 12, 2015)

Last weekend Rainier Arms was having a sale on their in-house brand forged uppers and lowers (still having a sale FWIW), so I jumped on the deal and pretty soon had a cart full of parts for an unplanned 2nd project gun. While looking around the site I saw their gunsmith services were better than what I'd pay local, so I reached out to see if they'd be willing to complete the build with some parts I already had and to see if they had one of their Match or UltraMatch barrels in a super secret scratch and dent box I'd heard about. In typical me being a pain-in-the-ass fashion, I did all this before taking off to a no-cell zone of KY a few moments later.

One of the ladies on their weekend crew, Elf followed up with me twice via phone shortly after, but I was already over the border/into the boonies and missed both of her calls. When she couldn't reach me by phone she shot me an email which I _was_ able to respond to when I got within reach of my in-laws' wifi. We ended up trading  a couple emails throughout the day (her being super prompt and me not so much) and she got me all squared away with the help of Ryan from their store front who hooked me up with a great deal on one of their Match barrels. I read that in the past Rainier's Match barrels were Wilson blanks finished by White Oak. Not sure if that's still the case, but I expect this rifle to shoot better than me anyway as I've never read anything but rave reviews about Rainier's barrels.

Cutting what's become a long story, short - I had a bunch of odd-ball requests, on Labor Day weekend, and Elf and Ryan took all of my crap in stride and provided an incredible customer experience. As an example: I didn't mail Ryan the BCG and handguard I had on hand until Wednesday. I got an email from him this morning along with a pic of my completed rifle letting me know it'd be on the way shortly (same pic below). It's rare to have an awesome customer experience these days, but thanks to Elf and Ryan my interaction with Rainer was awesome. If Rainier Arms has what I'm looking for, I won't buy anywhere else. Seriously, I'll be a customer for life. Pic of the new blaster (still on the assembly bench) below. I was half temped to see if I could get them to Hydrodip it for me after I got this pic, but didn't want to push my luck much further.




Rainier Arms forged upper and lower
Rainier Arms Match 16" 1:8 .223 Wylde bbl w/mid-length gas & low profile Rainier Arms match gas block
2 Vets Arms NiB BCG
Precision Armament M4-72 comp
Troy 13" VTAC Alpha RAIL
Rainer Arms buffer tube kit
JP lower parts kit
ALG QMS trigger
Battle Arms enhanced pins set
Bravo Company Gunfighter trigger guard and ambi charging handle
Mission First Engage pistol grip
Magpul CTR stock
I'm gonna name her Precious.


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 12, 2015)

rick said:


> Whole post


Dude, that's fantastic! I'm glad it went well for you, on a holiday weekend, no less!


----------



## pardus (Sep 12, 2015)

That's a thing of beauty @rick! 



Damn I forgot to get one of thos VTAC rails when you posted it! :wall:


----------



## policemedic (Sep 13, 2015)

pardus said:


> That's a thing of beauty @rick!
> 
> 
> 
> Damn I forgot to get one of thos VTAC rails when you posted it! :wall:



You live in NYS.  You can't even say _VTAC rails_ there without risking 2 hours in the stocks.


----------



## 104TN (Sep 30, 2015)

The newest addition.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 1, 2015)

rick said:


> The newest addition.
> 
> View attachment 14109



nice.


----------



## Bypass (Oct 6, 2015)

Oooh a thread about toys. My turn.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 6, 2015)

Bypass said:


> Oooh a thread about toys. My turn.
> 
> View attachment 14130 View attachment 14131 View attachment 14132 View attachment 14133 View attachment 14135


How do you like the Benelli?


----------



## Bypass (Oct 6, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> How do you like the Benelli?


Love it brother. It was hard to find but after 2 years of looking I finally got a hold of one. You probably know already but it is the M4 H2O model and less than 100 were imported.


----------



## Bypass (Oct 6, 2015)

They still make the H2Os but not int this configuration.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 6, 2015)

Bypass said:


> Love it brother. It was hard to find but after 2 years of looking I finally got a hold of one. You probably know already but it is the M4 H2O model and less than 100 were imported.


Sweet


----------



## Atombomb (Oct 10, 2015)

GAP 260
JP Ent 260
Armalite 308
Perazzi : )
9mm short bbl w/gemtech
300 Blackout with AAC

  View attachment 14174


----------



## lushooter (Oct 10, 2015)

Those MX8's are some sweet guns, you a sporting clays shooter?


----------



## Atombomb (Oct 10, 2015)

yeah... I used to be good


----------



## lushooter (Oct 11, 2015)

I thought I did alright sometimes and then I was squadded with Gebben Miles earlier this year (talk about humbling). Absolutely incredible watching him shoot (99) and one awesome guy at that.


----------



## Atombomb (Oct 11, 2015)

yeah... I've shot with a lot of big time clay shooters... amazing how easy they make it look....  I also shot for years with Glenn Eller, USAMU who won the gold medal in Beijing in 2008... great guy, incredible shooter of many disciplines..


----------



## lushooter (Oct 11, 2015)

Oh it is. He was behind me and like 10 feet to my right and I missed one and told me to get out further in front of it....you can guess what happened when I listened. Their knowledge/skill is amazing for sure. That's cool, did you get into the international disciplines for a while?


----------



## Bypass (Oct 11, 2015)

Atombomb said:


> GAP 260
> JP Ent 260
> Armalite 308
> Perazzi : )
> ...


Those GAP rifles are awesome. Very nice.


----------



## Sub_MOA (Oct 27, 2015)

I'll play! She is almost complete


----------



## Gunz (Oct 27, 2015)

Very nice. Arctic Warfare? I'm guessing. Nice Vortex.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 27, 2015)

I've been thinking about replacing my Nightforce with a Vortex Razor HD, but damn they are expensive.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 27, 2015)

Nice shooter! I like the sticker too.


----------



## Sub_MOA (Oct 27, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> Very nice. Arctic Warfare? I'm guessing. Nice Vortex.


Actually it's a custom Rem 700 in a SA AICS 1.5 This is my second build. My first build I sold in August to the bass player of POP EVIL of all people 



JAB said:


> I've been thinking about replacing my Nightforce with a Vortex Razor HD, but damn they are expensive.


I hear ya! This build took me 2 years to complete, saving and buying piece by piece. I thought about Nightforce but Vortex has such amazing customer service. This is my 3rd Vortex optic (first Razor though)



Red Flag 1 said:


> Nice shooter! I like the sticker too.


Thanks! I have lost loved ones and close friends to cancer. I can't wait to finish load development and hit the range.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 27, 2015)

Sub_MOA said:


> Actually it's a custom Rem 700 in a SA AICS 1.5 This is my second build. My first build I sold in August to the bass player of POP EVIL of all people


 
I thought I recognized the AI chassis...and now that you mention it, the rear of the bolt and safety should have told me Rem 700. I sold mine a year ago.


----------



## Hillclimb (Oct 27, 2015)

My XDM9 was not cutting it out of the box, and I didn't like the prices for some of the after market upgrades.

So as any normal man looking for an excuse to buy a new gun would do.. :-" i picked up a G35 for USPSA/steel challenge:wall:


----------



## busdriver (Nov 1, 2015)

Gonna give the slide mounted dot another go.  So far I'm liking it a lot this time.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 5, 2015)

Took out my late fathers S&W 686 yesterday afternoon, put about 200 rds of full power 357 magnum through it. I could barely close my hand afterwards, my dad had is 686 ported, which helps with the flip, but you take it all in the web of the hand...hurts! Anyway, cleaned it up and snapped a photo for a little show and tell.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Dec 7, 2015)

Im not a trained sniper/long-gun but this has been my toy for the week during my stay w/ Swedish SOF in Iraq.

(.338 Lapua)

It's been a dream to shoot and these guys have been a pleasure to work with. Very professional; they demonstrate a strong work ethic that shows in their training.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 7, 2015)

The Hate Ape said:


> Im not a trained sniper/long-gun but this has been my toy for the week during my stay w/ Swedish SOF in Iraq.
> 
> (.338 Lapua)
> 
> It's been a dream to shoot and these guys have been a pleasure to work with. Very professional; they demonstrate a strong work ethic that shows in their training.




Looks like an A-I...  is it?


----------



## The Hate Ape (Dec 7, 2015)

Yes.

It's the latest model as well (AX). These guys are littered with Gucci because of how small their unit is -- most of the guys are equipped with up to four different weapon systems and a crackerjack box full of accessories.

The Copenhagen is all mine though, no big deal...


----------



## Salt USMC (Dec 8, 2015)

BRB enlisting in the swedish military


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 10, 2015)

My brother and I just built this for him. Noveske DMR with all kinds of goodies, too much to list right now, doing a barrel break in and initial group/zero today. I'll post more later.


----------



## 104TN (Dec 10, 2015)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> My brother and I just built this for him. Noveske DMR with all kinds of goodies, too much to list right now, doing a barrel break in and initial group/zero today. I'll post more later.



Nice looking blaster. Careful where you stand around the Precision Armament comp. ;)


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 10, 2015)

rick said:


> Nice looking blaster. Careful where you stand around the Precision Armament comp. ;)



Yeah I know, his idea. It will have a suppressor on it shortly, his stamps should be here around January/February.

We built him a carbine and he wanted that comp on that, after about ten rds it came off and we slapped a A2 on it, so while waiting on his paperwork, he couldn't wait anymore so on goes that brain rattler. Hints he's got my NightForce on it, which me like's not so much...but he's a good brother and I'm glad to see him finally getting into rifles, so I'm being supportive. Best part is he hasn't been a cheap-ass about things, so it's been fun piecing together a nice rifle.

ETA: you should see the text's between us of me trying to talk him out of silly shit and giving my $.02 on shit he read on the net. lol it's been interesting.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 21, 2015)

My 12 gauge KSG - some folks hate em' but I've had nothing but success with it.  With the added Red-Dot it knocks down whatever I am pointing at, and the forward grip that extends the length of the bottom rail, offers enough leverage that prevents the breakage of both the rail and the grip, that I have read so much about.  The rubber pad does it's job, makes it fun to shoot - debating on whether or not to get the muzzle break (does it serve a purpose or does it just look cool?) and an extender for the switch between chambers (Each chamber holds 7 shells).


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 21, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> My 12 gauge KSG - some folks hate em' but I've had nothing but success with it.  With the added Red-Dot it knocks down whatever I am pointing at, and the forward grip that extends the length of the bottom rail, offers enough leverage that prevents the breakage of both the rail and the grip, that I have read so much about.  The rubber pad does it's job, makes it fun to shoot - debating on whether or not to get the muzzle break (does it serve a purpose or does it just look cool?) and an extender for the switch between chambers (Each chamber holds 7 shells).
> 
> View attachment 14652


At least you went with the AFG and not a VFG.  Good choice.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 21, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> At least you went with the AFG and not a VFG. Good choice.



I began with a VFG, but after firing it, that was a lot of pressure being put into one spot.  Also found a few stories and vids online where they had a tendency to snap while racking the slide - you cannot short stroke this weapon, it is all or nothing.  Feel much more comfortable with the AFG - ordered 6 snap-caps too, finding it easier to get the hang of cycling the gun and then switching over to the other tube.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 4, 2016)

Recently added a mythical .40 P229.

However, I'm already considering trading it or my mythical P2000 (also .40) for a Glock 42 or 43.

Attached photo of aforementioned mythical P229...


----------



## Bypass (Jan 19, 2016)

I just got this built. Looking forward to shooting it when it warms up a little.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 19, 2016)

Very nice !


----------



## busdriver (Jan 19, 2016)

The red thing under the hand guard, is that a heat sink?  How does it attach to the barrel?


----------



## JBS (Jan 19, 2016)

JP Dissipater is what it looks like.  They make all kinds of cool shit.



busdriver said:


> The red thing under the hand guard, is that a heat sink?  How does it attach to the barrel?


----------



## Bypass (Jan 20, 2016)

busdriver said:


> The red thing under the hand guard, is that a heat sink?  How does it attach to the barrel?


I am not sure how they attached it to the barrel other than the 6 nuts I can see. I think they may have used some sort of epoxy as well.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 20, 2016)

Stop. :wall: I have a mortgage and a kid in college.


----------



## swordsman (Jan 20, 2016)

Its an open pipe clamped with screws, you tighten the screws the pipe closes and fights on the barrel.
Ive seen it only one times, hard to get here in germany.


----------



## busdriver (Mar 13, 2016)

I rebuilt a Stag I had in the closet with an eye towards light weight and not spending an arm and a leg.  That worked right up until I realized it's an AR and I'm an idiot.  But it has a blemished carbon float tube, so yeah super cheap.

 7.3 pounds including the scope.  Fortunately, I didn't get the rings tightened correctly and the scope slide around under recoil so now that it's all scratched up I can get on with not giving a fuck about it being pretty.

The back blast from the muzzle brake is impressive, shoots super flat though.


----------



## pardus (Mar 13, 2016)

busdriver said:


> I rebuilt a Stag I had in the closet with an eye towards light weight and not spending an arm and a leg.  That worked right up until I realized it's an AR and I'm an idiot.  But it has a blemished carbon float tube, so yeah super cheap.
> 
> 7.3 pounds including the scope.  Fortunately, I didn't get the rings tightened correctly and the scope slide around under recoil so now that it's all scratched up I can get on with not giving a fuck about it being pretty.
> 
> The back blast from the muzzle brake is impressive, shoots super flat though.



Very nice. How do you like the scope?


----------



## busdriver (Mar 14, 2016)

I dig it so far.  I initially hadn't gotten it focused correctly so the image was a different size between eyes at 1x.  Which was odd to say the least.  That taken care of it's really nice for what it is, though it is a bit heavy (18oz I think).   6x range of magnification is asking a lot, considering that and the price I think it's a solid scope.  I have no doubt the Leupold version of the same is better, but it's also $1500.

Hopefully I can get to an outdoor range sometime soon and shoot something besides crap frangible at 25 yards to see what I've got.


----------



## J.S. (Mar 14, 2016)

@busdriver I've heard only good things about Vortex and the StrikeEagle, especially on AR platforms. What brake do you use? (great looking rifle, btw )


----------



## busdriver (Mar 14, 2016)

It's a Precision Armament M4-72 "Severe Duty" brake.  Which is funny, since I wouldn't want it anywhere near me if there was a chance of shooting without hearing protection, like duty stuff.  It's very loud, and blows lots of gas/concussion back towards the shooter.  I double up normally and I'm used to the concussion(open guns are stupid loud), but I wouldn't want to shoot it in a non-range/competition situation.


----------



## 104TN (May 11, 2016)

Picked up a RI2087-N "Yugo" N-PAP last week. I was kind of wary of buying something imported by Century Arms given their poor rep. on other forums, but I'm actually really impressed with the quality of the rifle. The pic doesn't do justice to how nice the wood furniture is. Only dig I have is that the comb of the stock creates way too high of a cheek-weld (for me) and will probably get replaced with something more tacti-cool.


----------



## Brill (May 11, 2016)

@rick 

We gave Zastava-made AKs and PKMs to the Afghans and they faired well.


----------



## busdriver (Jul 14, 2016)

New single stack.  Well, rebuilt anyways. 


And a new carry gun.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 14, 2016)

Because the world sucks -

Into the truck this goes - always.

*Keltec 12 gauge - holds 16*


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Because the world sucks -
> 
> Into the truck this goes - always.
> 
> ...



It's hard to beat a 12 gauge as a self defense weapon. I really like the shell capacity! Just don't take it duck hunting.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 14, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Because the world sucks -
> 
> Into the truck this goes - always.
> 
> ...



I've been looking at them for a new house gun.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 14, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> I've been looking at them for a new house gun.


I love this thing - reviewers have a love/hate with it.  But for my purpose I am very pleased.  My one piece of advice, afix the triangled hand grip that you see in my pic vs. a regular AR type hand grip.  These Keltecs cannot be charged lightly, and there have been cases where the traditional front grip breaks and the shooter's hand ended up in front of the barrel as it went "boom".  No good.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

I have a Mossberg in the house. Under the back seat of my truck is my 870. With my MG-B, I have only my Glock and three mags. I'm thinking of putting my 30-30 lever action; or my bolt action three shot mag, 16 gauge in the trunk. I just don't have ready access to anything but the Glock.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 14, 2016)

Another contender is a built in Turkey, Canadian design; Dagger SAP6.   With a $699 price tag, it's appealing. 

DAGGER SAP6 SHOTGUN REVIEW - Calibremag.ca


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 14, 2016)

I've always kept a Marlin mod 60 .22LR in my truck for snake's and injured animals on the side of the road, etc. I've always have a carry pistol on me, but I've been thinking of tossing CLS bag, carbine and plate carrier in the truck as well. I've got a basic blow out kit for road side shit,  but do feel a bit concerned with the bullshit going on. I just hate having full kit in my truck with the possibility  of some BLM ass hole stealing that shit and using it on a cop. I've actually been looking at those electrical auto gun locks that patrol cars have.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Because the world sucks -
> 
> Into the truck this goes - always.
> 
> ...



Is that EOTech on as backwards as it looks?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 14, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Is that EOTech on as backwards as it looks?



Negative- 

Not an eotech - sightmark.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 1, 2016)

My latest little addition... Who knew stamp collecting was so addictive


----------



## 104TN (Aug 1, 2016)

MichaelC said:


> My latest little addition... Who knew stamp collecting was so addictive
> View attachment 16209


Nice SBR. The MRO is a great little optic. You can almost buy 2X for the price of a T1 or T2 if you know where to look.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 1, 2016)

I like it. Think I will get another one for the build in process.


----------



## 104TN (Aug 1, 2016)

rick said:


> Nice SBR. The MRO is a great little optic. You can almost buy 2X for the price of a T1 or T2 if you know where to look.


Por que @Blizzard?


----------



## AWP (Aug 2, 2016)

rick said:


> Por que @Blizzard?



Not cool @Blizzard. Pony up that Disagree.


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 2, 2016)

My bad guys (@rick  and @Freefalling ).  Didn't even know I disagreed; unintended.  So,thanks for calling me out.  Must've accidently hit it while scrolling on my phone.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 2, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> Another contender is a built in Turkey, Canadian design; Dagger SAP6.   With a $699 price tag, it's appealing.
> 
> DAGGER SAP6 SHOTGUN REVIEW - Calibremag.ca
> 
> View attachment 16087



The more I look at this ^^^^^, the more I want one.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 2, 2016)

Anniversary presents to each other.
New Glocks have different sized backstraps which is great.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 2, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> The more I look at this ^^^^^, the more I want one.



Glad I could help.  lol  As much as Turkey the country is going to shit, they've been making some good boom sticks.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 2, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> Glad I could help.  lol  As much as Turkey the country is going to shit, they've been making some good boom sticks.



Unbeatable as a home defense weapon. 3", 00 shot and I'm GTG.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 2, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Unbeatable as a home defense weapon. 3", 00 shot and I'm GTG.



I really like the detachable mags for storage, load and reloading.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 2, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> I really like the detachable mags for storage, load and reloading.



It was the Mags that caught my eye. I like the two pumps that I have, but Mags; no contest.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Aug 5, 2016)

I have a Walther CCP as my summer carry. Its a simple little single stack 9mm that still fits my hand profile better than the others I had considered. I like that they use a piston system and have a fixed barrel though its barely beyond 3''

I also have a Glock 19 GEN 4 in my bag tucked in a discrete portion. Others have commented on the backstraps and I'll be one to say that it was the difference maker in purchasing a blue label glock over a used XD .45 in the same price range.

In addition, I added a Hogue rubber grip around the glock which was a bitch to get on over the larger backstrap but it made a huge difference.

The first thing I did buying the glock was add tritium sights, I started with Trijicon who I love and got a good deal but there was a defect in the front sight. The ring was canted (fucking weird) so they swapped them out with Glock sponsored night sights (they have Ameriglo tubes) and honestly I couldn't be happier - especially when they refunded me the price difference.

Lastly, by my bed is none other than a Remington 870 tactical series. Its not Gucci'd out, just a shorter profile and an extended tube. I use the Aguila mini shells specifically (this is why I chose a pump action) and it holds 11 in the tube. Shooting it is a dream, almost no recoil whatsoever and great for follow-ons.

To anyone considering the KSG I would say go for it, it was wonderful and I had a primary arms red dot on mine. Incredibly small and maneuverable but I chose to sell and pickup the 870 for 300 and spent the rest on a pistol and strippers coincidentally.

SIDE NOTE:

Spartan Ranch isn't too far away from my location and they did great work for my gun toting roommate. I'm considering getting the Walther a nice polish and coat job, along with some trigger work and night sights as well.

On my buy list is a 300 blackout SBR in the 9'' range. Naturally I'll buy it as a pistol first and work to get the stamp done over the next 20 years or so. I'd like a 7.62 battle rifle but my mentioned homie has a house littered with guns to include a well kept FAL among others such as a lever action 45-70 with.... a red dot lol.

Life is good and preserved in our home. First line of defense is the Doberman/Rottweiler who, by all means, is probably a huge pussy if shit goes downhill. I love that dog though...


----------



## 104TN (Aug 5, 2016)

The Hate Ape said:


> ...On my buy list is a 300 blackout SBR in the 9'' range...



Speaking of - FedEx just dropped this off. 9" BCM. Crazy light.


----------



## 104TN (Oct 24, 2016)

Just back from the folks at ADCO Firearms who put it together for me. 

Aero Precision upper & lower, Ballistic Advantage barrel, ALG trigger/lower parts kit/buffer tube assembly/handguard/muzzle brake, Magpul backup sights/pistol grip/trigger guard/stock, Weapon Outfitters' Raptor charging handle, Vortex SPARC AR red dot.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 24, 2016)

How do you like the Vortex SPARC AR red dot....have been looking at them, but don't know anyone who has one that I can coonfinger.


----------



## Viper1 (Oct 25, 2016)

Just signed up for SC CWP class in November with LadyViper.  After that, will likely attend the NH conceal class offered here b/c SC permit is not recognized by some surrounding states (Georgia) but NH is.


----------



## 104TN (Oct 26, 2016)

Lower I built myself. Upper just back from ADCO (they pinned the gas block and pinned and welded the Rugged Suppressors' flash hider to bring it to >16"). Can't wait to go shoot it this weekend.


----------



## 104TN (Oct 26, 2016)

Kraut783 said:


> How do you like the Vortex SPARC AR red dot....have been looking at them, but don't know anyone who has one that I can coonfinger.



Clear glass with a sharp bright dot and no blue tint or anything like that. The sight comes with a shim so you can mount it either lower 1/3 or absolute co-witness depending on your preference. If you've ever used an EOTech, the controls provide kind of the same experience in terms of management.

I haven't abused it at all (and probably won't), but it "seems" rugged enough and Vortex has a lifetime warranty if not, so I'm not too worried about it dying. Definitely a great value for the money and lightyears ahead of something like the TRS-25 which is a total POS (I returned two that were DOA). I also just found out Vortex has a killer discount program for military, LEOs, and vets that make these things a steal. HTH


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 26, 2016)

Great info, thanks rick!


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 13, 2016)

JBS said:


> Enfield .303 No.1 Mk 3.  GRI's were made in India, if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> I just dug it out of storage after 8 years.  Needs about a week of cleaning.  Ugghh...
> 
> ...


British .303. 4 types of rounds. X, XX, XXX, and XXXX( 4X can bring down a full grown Bull Elephant at 900 yards, one shot, or so I am told.


----------



## Viper1 (Nov 13, 2016)

Viper1 said:


> Just signed up for SC CWP class in November with LadyViper.  After that, will likely attend the NH conceal class offered here b/c SC permit is not recognized by some surrounding states (Georgia) but NH is.



Stopped into the CWP location to price out some pistols.  Turns out, taking the CWP at the local gun store location equals one year free membership and a 5% discount on all purchases.  That plus the Glock Blue Label program has me pretty excited.  LadyViper will likely get a Ruger LCR.  I'm leaning towards a Glock 26.  Christmas is coming early...

Also found out SC now has reciprocity with Georgia so NH permit is unnecessary.  Still may look into it since family has land in Western PA and NH covers PA.  They offer the Utah CWP as well here.


----------



## AWP (Nov 13, 2016)

Phoenix said:


> or so I am told.



Unless you've personally done it or personally witnessed it, don't post about something unless you have a credible source.


----------



## busdriver (Nov 13, 2016)

New carry blaster.  1911s in 9mm are amazing.


----------



## 104TN (Nov 15, 2016)

busdriver said:


> New carry blaster.  1911s in 9mm are amazing.
> View attachment 17166


Dan Wesson bobtail? I've read good things. How's it shoot?


----------



## busdriver (Nov 15, 2016)

Cons: front sight is too short, it prints about 6 inches above the top of the sight at 25 yards.  It comes with three dot night sights, which I dislike so they're going to get replaced eventually anyways.

Pros: everything else.  Zero impulse to do a trigger job, it's a crisp 4 pounds.  Light (aluminum frame) and thin (medium thickness grip panels), so it carries superbly.  9mm 1911s shoot soft and flat, so it's very fast.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 15, 2016)

busdriver said:


> Cons: front sight is too short, it prints about 6 inches above the top of the sight at 25 yards.  It comes with three dot night sights, which I dislike so they're going to get replaced eventually anyways.
> 
> Pros: everything else.  Zero impulse to do a trigger job, it's a crisp 4 pounds.  Light (aluminum frame) and thin (medium thickness grip panels), so it carries superbly.  9mm 1911s shoot soft and flat, so it's very fast.



I have Wilson/Vickers combat sights for my G19 and love em. Tritium front / U notch with black out for rear. I like them alot. I know them make them for 1911's also.

M.


----------



## busdriver (Nov 16, 2016)

I appreciate the suggestion, but I've pretty much settled on Dawson Precision sights for everything.


----------



## Viper1 (Feb 7, 2017)

Viper1 said:


> Just signed up for SC CWP class in November with LadyViper.



SC CWP came in the mail a couple weeks ago. 



Viper1 said:


> Stopped into the CWP location to price out some pistols.  Turns out, taking the CWP at the local gun store location equals one year free membership and a 5% discount on all purchases. That plus the Glock Blue Label program has me pretty excited.  LadyViper will likely get a Ruger LCR.  I'm leaning towards a Glock 26.  Christmas is coming early...



Christmas came today. Glock 43 is my new carry weapon. I test drove nearly every 9mm handgun they had at the store. (#taxdeduction). I did like the Springfield XD and the Sig 938; however the Glock 43 is the best match.  Signed up for a Level II Defensive Shooting Course and purchased a Blackhawk IWB holster for the training.  It is comfortable to wear even while sitting, and doesn't print.


----------



## Viper1 (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Peacemaker01 (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Peacemaker01 (Feb 9, 2017)

Peacemaker01 said:


> View attachment 17995



Now if I can just get my TA50 from my new unit..... the Guard is such a strange animal compared to AD.


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 21, 2017)

My newest.  An acquaintance who is a Marine 2112 built this.  Rem 700 .308 action, Hart 5R/USMC-profile barrel, B&C stock, Jewell trigger, Badger Ord metal stuff, Leupold mark 4.

Now to get out and shoot the damn thing....


----------



## The Pooze (Feb 21, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> My newest.  An acquaintance who is a Marine 2112 built this.  Rem 700 .308 action, Hart 5R/USMC-profile barrel, B&C stock, Jewell trigger, Badger Ord metal stuff, Leupold mark 4.
> 
> Now to get out and shoot the damn thing....



Simple yet so sexy.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Feb 22, 2017)

Viper1 said:


> SC CWP came in the mail a couple weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas came today. Glock 43 is my new carry weapon. I test drove nearly every 9mm handgun they had at the store. (#taxdeduction). I did like the Springfield XD and the Sig 938; however the Glock 43 is the best match.  Signed up for a Level II Defensive Shooting Course and purchased a Blackhawk IWB holster for the training.  It is comfortable to wear even while sitting, and doesn't print.



I love my little 43. Mine prints only a little bit because I wear trendy, basic-bitch, metrosexual clothing to attract the next Mrs. Hate Ape.

It's good terrorism awareness, I'd never be suspected as mil let alone a guy from the community ;)


----------



## The Hate Ape (Feb 22, 2017)

Picked up a Sig P320 RX for $802.00 out the door. It's a modular system: polymer / striker fire built on a metal frame designed to be highly swappable & customizable cost-effectively.

My understanding is that an upgrade to .45 ACP is only a few swapped pieces when the option comes out.

Truth about Guns & some other media did great reviews on it. The ergos are wonderful and I trust the name.

The RX comes with the red dot priced in. The red dot itself is a 3 moa (trijicon is 3.2) at an msrp of either 2 or 399.00 if I remember correctly.

This price was a steal. Range report to come this weekend.


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 22, 2017)

That is one sexy Sig!


----------



## J.S. (Feb 22, 2017)

The Hate Ape said:


> Picked up a Sig P320 RX for $802.00 out the door. It's a modular system: polymer / striker fire built on a metal frame designed to be highly swappable & customizable cost-effectively.
> 
> My understanding is that an upgrade to .45 ACP is only a few swapped pieces when the option comes out.
> 
> ...



Sigs always look so good with red dots. Seriously nice pistol, great price for the package.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Feb 23, 2017)

Took some better snaps this morning.

Sig Sauer P320 RX MHS


----------



## 81FO (Feb 28, 2017)

The Hate Ape said:


> Took some better snaps this morning.
> 
> Sig Sauer P320 RX MHS


 
Very nice! The trigger on the base model is on par with Walther P99 AS and the HK VP series striker-fired handguns. The RX is said to be even better. IMO you made an excellent choice & got a good deal.


You may already know this... Press release stated that Sig P320 won the Army's MHS competition and subsequently was awarded the contract. However, GLOCK has put in a protest.


----------



## SmokinOkie (Mar 1, 2017)

The Hate Ape said:


> Took some better snaps this morning.
> 
> Sig Sauer P320 RX MHS



Did you get around to finger bangin' that P320 RX yet? After much looking around and research I think that is what I am going with for my next purchase.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Mar 1, 2017)

SmokinOkie said:


> Did you get around to finger bangin' that P320 RX yet? After much looking around and research I think that is what I am going with for my next purchase.



They are solid platforms, I have 2 320s.  They eat everything up and the stock trigger is really great.  Probably not as good as the P99 IMO, but it is splitting hairs.  Can't wait to see range pics from the RX.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Mar 1, 2017)

SmokinOkie said:


> Did you get around to finger bangin' that P320 RX yet? After much looking around and research I think that is what I am going with for my next purchase.





Isiah6:8 said:


> They are solid platforms, I have 2 320s.  They eat everything up and the stock trigger is really great.  Probably not as good as the P99 IMO, but it is splitting hairs.  Can't wait to see range pics from the RX.




Sorry for shit bagging it up guys there's been a few things going on.

First and foremost, I took zero pictures. Only a video of me getting my John Wick on and if we're calling a spade a spade here - I'm no John Wick.

Accuracy was out of the box spot on, the Romeo1 Red Dot is a 3moa system and was DOPEd in at 15 yards. I particularly like this system over the traditional optics such as the RMR or the Leupold Delta. The dot is crisp, adjustable (like most) and has a pneumatic system where it turns on when manipulated and off after a period of time. I did not however, in hindsight, test if it activates when holstered and walking.

When I say this thing is a tack driver, I'm absolutely serious. It requires absolutely no adjustments and is fully complimentary of what one could expect of a Sig Sauer. The high rise night sights are accurate as well, no adjustments are necessary and they are clearly visible in all shades of light in the event your Romeo dies out (has not yet happened with me).

The platform is a modular system, for those who researched the P320, it is a polymer frame with metallic removable chassis. These chassis are the serialized system. Changing calibers requires a standard break down and a 2 or 3 step removal of the chassis which can be dropped in any other P320 platform. 

! Buyer Beware - currently, the .45 caliber P320 is a standalone system only.
! I called Sig Sauer and they confirmed that they are working on a corrective action for the chassis / .45 caliber system compatibility.
! 9mm, .357 Sig, 40 S&W are the currently available calibers - the chassis can be dropped into sub compact, compact, and full sized systems
! only the chassis are serialized, this means you can order a caliber exchange kid (slide, frame, barrel, & spring) straight to your home.

The trigger is amazing and the rounds cycle through with ease. I prefer to use Federal Aluminum - its a solid target round with great historical performance for me and is soft on the chamber. All rounds cycle through and the best part is that a box of 100 rds costs south of twenty dollars. (yes, really)

I have no way of knowing the trigger pull weight, but it was a lot less than a Glock. I love Glock and I now love Sig equally. The trigger reset was sharp, noticeable, and rested right at the edge of firing. The strike is crisp & smooth and I'm glad Sig maintained a nice and large, metallic trigger without the bullshit that typically shows up on Polymer pistols.
! There are no manual safety mechanisms on the system, keep this in mind.

The weapon is balanced but still holds a slight bit more weight distribution at the slide. The slide is full sized and strong - follow on shots were easy to maintain either stationary or bounding (laterally, horizontally & angled). I did not bench rest or over analyze the zero of the Romeo1 - I was immediately satisfied when rounds were hitting (often literally within the inch) exactly where I had intended them. Had I bench rested and put the time in, I would imagine that the pistol would have keyhole'd more than a few rounds.

The mag capacity is 17 + 1 for the chamber. If you are in the mood for a 3 gun or just a full sized 9mm, this option which I purchased at $802.00 (includes the tax) is a steal. RMRs, Leupold Delta's cost hundreds of dollars. Sig produces its own and combines it with a great pistol for a cost they can afford and no one else can match.

The pistol has had zero malfunctions, none at all, has been on target out of the box, and has been a dream to shoot since I pulled it out of the box 3 or 400 rounds ago. I feel like I'm at the cusp of the break-in period, leaving me with the assumption that it will run even better soon.

The only negative aspect to this pistol are holster options. The raised night sights and Romeo1 leave little options. Blackhawk's P320 / 226 holster has worked for me, despite the fact that the night sights mar and dig into the inside of the holster. Fortunately, the sights are metallic and the holster is soft inside (I intend to lightly file the inside of the holster soon to avoid this issue).

Hope this review helps you guys in your decision.

H/A


----------



## SmokinOkie (Mar 1, 2017)

I've test drove a few of my buddies P320s at the range but never to the plunge to be a Sig owner, always been a member of the Glock mafia. But after seeing the P320 RX and getting a sweet discount on it I couldn't resist.


----------



## SmokinOkie (Mar 1, 2017)

No worries man. Seeing your review got me pumped for mine to come in, I have already been looking at holster options and have tracked 2 down that I have previously but holsters from that are great. T-Rex Arms and also Tier One Concealed. Definitely more pricey than Blackhawk but good quality kydex.


----------



## 81FO (Mar 7, 2017)

Couldn't resist...  My favorite or preferred EDC. Typically have Hogue Aluminum grips, just got it back from gunsmith, had some work done, so put OEM grips on.

Of course the SS Challenge Coin is a new addition...


----------



## 81FO (Mar 10, 2017)

Another for IWB carry.

Admittedly Sig's take up the majority of space in my safe.


----------



## 81FO (Mar 16, 2017)

Yet another Sig, this time Polymer lower.

ODC in both OWB & IWB (sans moonbeam)


----------



## The Pooze (Mar 16, 2017)

My bet is that Glock will lose the protest.  Unless they submitted a design that meets the requirements set forth in the RFP.  Would be crazy to see a G17 with a slide based manual safety or safety/decocker.  If they did submit something like this I'm surprised a photo wasn't leaked.....seems to be the thing these days.......     Perhaps they designed a safety like the one fashioned below?  What do you guys think?  Would you carry the Sig 320 or a Gen4 Glock with a frame /trigger safety like this?


----------



## 81FO (Mar 16, 2017)

The Pooze said:


> My bet is that Glock will lose the protest.  Unless they submitted a design that meets the requirements set forth in the RFP.  Would be crazy to see a G17 with a slide based manual safety or safety/decocker.  If they did submit something like this I'm surprised a photo wasn't leaked.....seems to be the thing these days.......     Perhaps they designed a safety like the one fashioned below?  What do you guys think?  Would you carry the Sig 320 or a Gen4 Glock with a frame /trigger safety like this?
> 
> View attachment 18280




The civilian market P320 model does not have a manual safety it is DAO, I think? Not familiar with the particulars on the version used for the Army MHS competition. I recall reading somewhere it might have a "tabbed trigger safety" like Glock, but can't remember where I read that...

As for a manual safety, I have no real preference except that I am used to using a decocker. Admittedly though I am biased given that I am a Sig junky. 

I think the real hitch is, which was mentioned in another thread by an SS member, is that the Sig beat out Glock because of the P320's modular design or capability for caliber change.


----------



## The Pooze (Mar 17, 2017)

81FO said:


> The civilian market P320 model does not have a manual safety it is DAO, I think? Not familiar with the particulars on the version used for the Army MHS competition. I recall reading somewhere it might have a "tabbed trigger safety" like Glock, but can't remember where I read that...
> 
> As for a manual safety, I have no real preference except that I am used to using a decocker. Admittedly though I am biased given that I am a Sig junky.
> 
> I think the real hitch is, which was mentioned in another thread by an SS member, is that the Sig beat out Glock because of the P320's modular design or capability for caliber change.



RFP had manual safety as requirement.  Good ol Big Green always likes to see that weapon on "safe." Additionally, I bet the $207 price tag per pistol (reported) was most likely the deciding factor. However, I agree with you that Sig's design achieved modular functionality the best.  Looking forward to June 5th when the protest is addressed, should be interesting.  I'm not a Sig fan, but I think the Army got it right. Just shouldn't have taken 2+ years to get here.


----------



## 81FO (Mar 17, 2017)

The Pooze said:


> RFP had manual safety as requirement.  Good ol Big Green always likes to see that weapon on "safe." Additionally, I bet the $207 price tag per pistol (reported) was most likely the deciding factor. However, I agree with you that Sig's design achieved modular functionality the best.  Looking forward to June 5th when the protest is addressed, should be interesting.  I'm not a Sig fan, but I think the Army got it right. Just shouldn't have taken 2+ years to get here.



Roger. Thanks for clearing that up. Yeah you are right at that unit price.
Ditto on the time it took, one word, Bureaucracy plain and simple.

Did I just type that? WTF?   Belay that NOT plain & simple!!


----------



## Blizzard (Mar 21, 2017)

104TN said:


> I also just found out Vortex has a killer discount program for military, LEOs, and vets that make these things a steal.


Quick aside, has anyone else noticed that since Promotive switched to Experticity (sometime in the last year), the Vortex products have gone AWOL?  I'm looking at a new optic and Vortex's site still links over to Experticity but I don't see them listed.  Actually, a lot of the "old" products are MIA.  Wondering if it's just me or what?


----------



## 104TN (Apr 21, 2017)

Finally got the paperwork back to complete my first SBR. 9" 300BO. 

 

 

Now I'm just waiting for my cans to get out of jail.


----------



## Hillclimb (Apr 21, 2017)

Blizzard said:


> Quick aside, has anyone else noticed that since Promotive switched to Experticity (sometime in the last year), the Vortex products have gone AWOL?  I'm looking at a new optic and Vortex's site still links over to Experticity but I don't see them listed.  Actually, a lot of the "old" products are MIA.  Wondering if it's just me or what?



I still see it. it just may not be offered for your team/group anymore


----------



## Hillclimb (Apr 21, 2017)

I ended up changing my mind on a build. If anyone is interested in a SandersArmory SS HBAR 16" 5.56 barrel, gas block + tube + muzzle brake, I'm trying to offload it all for 100$

it'd be coming off the upper second from the bottom


----------



## Blizzard (Apr 21, 2017)

Hillclimb said:


> I still see it. it just may not be offered for your team/group anymore


Yeah, I got it back.  Thanks!  Seems when they made the switch over, a group was dropped from my profile.  The next get Viper PST 1-6x24 is looking good!


----------



## 81FO (Apr 25, 2017)

CZ Scorpion EVO 3 S1

 

Have Shockwave Brace on now, but waiting for SB - Tactical  SBTEVO Brace to get in...


----------



## The Pooze (May 8, 2017)

Alright, Mr. Hillclimb's AR spread is mighty impressive.  This spread I scored over the course of last month is not going to be as impressive but hey, anytime you pick up 4 pistols under $250 a piece why not gloat a little?  :-/  Plus you know us analysts, we love options, and analyzing...........(Stalling while trying to explain why he now owns 2 Taurus pistols, a knock off Beretta, and a revised version of Big Green's greatest botched pistol ever.) #budgetpistolshowdown


----------



## The Pooze (May 8, 2017)

Hillclimb said:


> I ended up changing my mind on a build. If anyone is interested in a SandersArmory SS HBAR 16" 5.56 barrel, gas block + tube + muzzle brake, I'm trying to offload it all for 100$
> 
> it'd be coming off the upper second from the bottomView attachment 18577 View attachment 18577



Hillclimb, you still looking to offload those components?


----------



## Hillclimb (May 10, 2017)

The Pooze said:


> Hillclimb, you still looking to offload those components?



Sure am. Send me a private message


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 3, 2017)

Terrible picture. Will get a nicer one when I go out to the bush later this week.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 5, 2017)

Daniel Defense M4V11 and my daily conceal carry, appendix plus my EDC, when I'm not playing paramedic. 

M.


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 5, 2017)

I likey. What's that bottom left?


----------



## Gunz (Oct 5, 2017)

Muppet said:


> View attachment 19891
> 
> Daniel Defense M4V11 and my daily conceal carry, appendix plus my EDC, when I'm not playing paramedic.
> 
> ...



All you need is a T-11 parachute and your ready to jump into action😎

I like everything including the wallet.


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 5, 2017)

Very nice, @Muppet.  I have the M4v1; DD makes great rifles.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 5, 2017)

Muppet said:


> View attachment 19891
> 
> Daniel Defense M4V11 and my daily conceal carry, appendix plus my EDC, when I'm not playing paramedic.
> 
> M.


Why you displaying Maria's wallet?


----------



## Muppet (Oct 5, 2017)

SpitfireV said:


> I likey. What's that bottom left?



SOFT TQ wide. 

M.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 5, 2017)

DA SWO said:


> Why you displaying Maria's wallet?



Real nice. Lol.

M.


----------



## Grey (Nov 13, 2017)

Picked up the P320 today as I've been eyeing it for a while despite the bad press surrounding the drop test issue. Then Ive been throwing parts at my G35 trying to convince myself I'll shoot it in competition some day.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 16, 2017)

Grey said:


> Picked up the P320 today as I've been eyeing it for a while despite the bad press surrounding the drop test issue. Then Ive been throwing parts at my G35 trying to convince myself I'll shoot it in competition some day.View attachment 20262View attachment 20263




Love my 320C. Not going to send it in for the recall. I don't plan on dropping it. I don't like it as much as my G19 but it's still a good gun.

M.


----------



## Grey (Nov 16, 2017)

Muppet said:


> Love my 320C. Not going to send it in for the recall. I don't plan on dropping it. I don't like it as much as my G19 but it's still a good gun.



I like my Glock but the 320 just feels better in my hand. I don't doubt that I'll eventually give in to the G19 hype though.


----------



## Topkick (Nov 16, 2017)

Muppet said:


> Love my 320C. Not going to send it in for the recall. I don't plan on dropping it. I don't like it as much as my G19 but it's still a good gun.
> 
> M.




I really like Sigs and I think my next will be a P320. I try not to drop my weapons too often.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Nov 16, 2017)

Grey said:


> I like my Glock but the 320 just feels better in my hand. I don't doubt that I'll eventually give in to the G19 hype though.



Walther PPQ, Hk VP9, or the Canik - which is a three hundred dollar knock-off that performed REALLY fucking well when I shot one at the range. This same range staff, removed a canik slide and placed it on a Walther PPQ lower - and did a functions check which performed fully. I witnessed this myself and when the two slides are compared, other than fancier technique by Walther - the components are completely identical.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 16, 2017)

Grey said:


> I like my Glock but the 320 just feels better in my hand. I don't doubt that I'll eventually give in to the G19 hype though.



Shoot with a timer and watch your splits then look at accuracy under time. The Glock will win everyday due to bore axis (for most shooters). 

That said, I think the 320 has an excellent trigger. If I was teaching military folks who were issued that gun, I’d  buy one.   But I carry either a Glock or 1911 these days and have no plans to switch anytime soon.


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 16, 2017)

I like the 320; it's a great gun from a company that used to have all great guns and now just a few (the 320 among them).  My favorite SIG is the P239; to me, the best CC pistol, ever (coming from a Glock guy).  But the 320 gives it a run for its money.


----------



## Grey (Nov 16, 2017)

Didn't get this in on the other post I made but this is my pride and joy of the collection. A 1943 production M1903A3 which I'd wanted for a very long time.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 16, 2018)

I've posted pics of some of my guns before. Now I want to post them again...because I just freaking do.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 16, 2018)

Those are great, Al!


----------



## SaintKP (Jan 16, 2018)

Hell of a collection sir.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 16, 2018)

@Ocoka ... 
Al - just send me the lead sled, looks like it'll fit the 1956 Model 70 just fine...  Thanks bud!


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 16, 2018)

@Ocoka what is the center inlay on those grips?


----------



## Gunz (Jan 17, 2018)

x SF med said:


> @Ocoka ...
> Al - just send me the lead sled, looks like it'll fit the 1956 Model 70 just fine...  Thanks bud!



A lead sled would be honored to hold a classic 70. That rifle was in a lot of African safari movies. 



RackMaster said:


> @Ocoka what is the center inlay on those grips?



The full size 1911 has the Springfield Armory crossed cannon logo; the Springfield Armory 1911 GI Champion 4" has the classic "U.S." inlay.


----------



## J. (Jan 23, 2018)

Wish I had better pictures, maybe I’ll take some more whenever I go on leave. Anyways, enjoy.


----------



## SuperchargedSVTCobra (Mar 21, 2018)

This is a slightly older picture with my Armalite AR 5.56x45mm/.223. This is before I finished attempting to do a SOPMOD Block I-III.  It has a  1:8 RH  barrel which helps increase spin & accuracy, forward assist and is extremely accurate even out to upwards of 400 meters.  In this picture the only modifications I have are an EOTech 516.A65 HWS with an EOTech G33 “STS” Magnifier.  I also have a modified Kaladhnikov. I’ll try to get new pictures up of my other weapons and their kmodification .


----------



## cappuccino (Mar 21, 2018)

^As you can see by the paws in the upper right, my cat wanted in the pic too..

^ The AR is actually chambered in 6.8 SPC (ammo is a bit pricey, but I sure love the round) and my Taurus PT 24/7 in .45 acp.

^My personal favorites (never to be fired) are the special edition Kimber desert warrior, they made 101 of these for the 101st, and my dad ordered one back when he was still in the 101st, and on the bottom is an old pearl handle Colt 32 that my grandfather passed down.


----------



## Topkick (Mar 21, 2018)

Love the 101st Kimber, but I am bit biased.


----------



## cappuccino (Mar 21, 2018)

Topkick said:


> Love the 101st Kimber, but I am bit biased.



Kimber definitely did a fine job, especially on the grips. It will definitely be spending it's years in a display case.


----------



## Viper1 (May 5, 2018)

Training with my brother today. .45, .22, and .357 mag


----------



## Border (May 5, 2018)

BCM 11.5” 5.56 RECCE-11 Pistol. Has an SBM4 Brace and vortex red dot, not top of the line sight but it has been great so far.


----------



## KiloPapa (May 5, 2018)

Any particular reason you mounted the vertical grip that way, as opposed to angled backwards?


----------



## Border (May 5, 2018)

KiloPapa said:


> Any particular reason you mounted the vertical grip that way, as opposed to angled backwards?



When it is angled forwards that creates a nicer nook for my hand. I never actually grab onto the grip itself, i use it as a hand stop to put rearward pressure and pull the rifle into my body as i fire.


----------



## KiloPapa (May 6, 2018)

Border said:


> When it is angled forwards that creates a nicer nook for my hand. I never actually grab onto the grip itself, i use it as a hand stop to put rearward pressure and pull the rifle into my body as i fire.


Copy. Figured that that technique would be more comfortable with the grip the other way round, wrist angle-wise. But then I’ve only used the vertical ones and AFGs, and now use neither.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 6, 2018)

So I just started reloading two weeks ago, and this happened in my first batch of 100 rounds






I got pretty lucky, all things considered.  All that happened is that the magazine blew out, my mag release was destroyed, and my hand hurts a little.  However, I had a gunsmith look it over, and he declared that the gun was fine.  Just a simple double charge, which I DEFINITELY won't do again.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 6, 2018)

Glad you are okay!!!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 7, 2018)

Kaboom... check the case at the rim for bulges. Comes from a unsupported chamber wall, common in Glocks,  but yeah that feed ramp takes away metal that support the chambered round...

Next time start a thread and ask a few questions and somebody way smarter then me will give you good advice...just saying

Glad you didn't get hurt.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 7, 2018)

@Salt USMC , glad all is well, especially you and your hand.

Everytime I think about reloading, I read a story like this.


----------



## Blizzard (Jul 7, 2018)

Ouch! Glad you're OK.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 17, 2018)

I have been using Ballistol for a while now. I've cleaned my rifle a few times with it. I highly recommend it, and it's good for the environment as well. Bloody great product.

Also, my VZ58 and Yugo ammo is a match made in heaven.


----------



## Gunpowder (Jul 20, 2018)

Damn lucky nothing worse happened to you..lesson learned.  Stay safe


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 24, 2018)

Anyone had experience with prescription eye pro?


----------



## J. (Jul 24, 2018)

Thought you all would enjoy the rifle museum here at 29. I have a deep admiration for the men who fought the wars these weapons were fielded in, with nothing but cotton shirts and stripper clips on their person. Some even less. Incredible how far we’ve come.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 24, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> Anyone had experience with prescription eye pro?



I have not, but need to.  I have had a few casings get lodged between my glasses frame and my face, so really need something wraparound.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 24, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> Anyone had experience with prescription eye pro?


Yes, what ya looking at?


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 24, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> Yes, what ya looking at?



Not a lot without! Nah, I don't know anything about brands or quality, am thinking about some generic shooting glasses type deal. Like Devildoc, I'm getting extracted casings coming at me when I'm doing my intro to firearms days so I'd like to limit that, as well as just safety in general.


----------



## Topkick (Jul 24, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> I have not, but need to.  I have had a few casings get lodged between my glasses frame and my face, so really need something wraparound.



You can get just about anything in prescription now. I still use the same Oakley Flaks I've had with exchangeable clear and tinted lenses.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 25, 2018)

Salt USMC said:


> So I just started reloading two weeks ago, and this happened in my first batch of 100 rounds
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More powder, even more powder....  Marine QA...  looks a little light, gimme more …   (I keed, glad you're ok)


----------



## DC (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 25, 2018)

Newest space laser: Older 2011 in .38 super, Caspian slide, Tripp Research frame.  That big honkin' thing on top is an ancient Tasco scope that I actually kind of dig.  Frame to slide fit is a little loose, but that's to be expected from a gun that's probably 15 or so years old.  It still shoots incredibly accurate and flat.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 25, 2018)

Salt USMC said:


> Newest space laser: Older 2011 in .38 super, Caspian slide, Tripp Research frame.  That big honkin' thing on top is an ancient Tasco scope that I actually kind of dig.  Frame to slide fit is a little loose, but that's to be expected from a gun that's probably 15 or so years old.  It still shoots incredibly accurate and flat.



Nice blaster.

I've had some loose slides on 1911's, generally found that it has no effect on accuracy or performance (reliability). As long as you have good barrel lock up and swap your recoil spring to schedule (normally every 3.5 to 5k rounds dependent of weight of spring and loads being used) it will last you for ever...

Main take away, keep up with your recoil and magazine springs. Especially in storage, if you are going to let it sit awhile, break them down and let the spring come fully off compression.  If using on a regular bases, keep mags unloaded and slide in battery, hammer down. It's pretty important on 1911's especially on those "space guns".😉


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 25, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Nice blaster.
> 
> I've had some loose slides on 1911's, generally found that it has no effect on accuracy or performance (reliability). As long as you have good barrel lock up and swap your recoil spring to schedule (normally every 3.5 to 5k rounds dependent of weight of spring and loads being used) it will last you for ever...
> 
> Main take away, keep up with your recoil and magazine springs. Especially in storage, if you are going to let it sit awhile, break them down and let the spring come fully off compression.  If using on a regular bases, keep mags unloaded and slide in battery, hammer down. It's pretty important on 1911's especially on those "space guns".😉


I'm definitely replacing the recoil spring right away. It has some issue ejecting regular velocity 38 super, but no problem with +P.  It's probably a bit over-sprung, so I've got some 8, 9, and 11lb springs on the way to experiment.  I'll definitely get some new mag springs and followers because these are oooooooold.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 26, 2018)

Good on you brother!


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jul 26, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> Anyone had experience with prescription eye pro?



Yes.  I currently wear Smith Optics eye pro with transitions Rx lenses and have previously used Oakley and Revision Rx.  With the Smiths and Oakleys, the lens itself was RX.  Revision were the wraparound style with an Rx insert and didn't much care for that aspect of it.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 26, 2018)

Salt USMC said:


> Newest space laser: Older 2011 in .38 super, Caspian slide, Tripp Research frame.  That big honkin' thing on top is an ancient Tasco scope that I actually kind of dig.  Frame to slide fit is a little loose, but that's to be expected from a gun that's probably 15 or so years old.  It still shoots incredibly accurate and flat.




Very cool. I actually prefer older 1911's.


----------



## Dienekes (Apr 23, 2019)

I'm getting a couple guns in the next few months. One's gonna be an AR build on some recommendations from one of my cadre who was a Ranger Reg sniper and went to shoot for the AMU because I've never built one before and a CZ 75 D PCR new from the factory for CCW. Fortunately, I've got the best CZ gunsmith in the country, Cajun Gun Works, in my hometown so I want to take full advantage of that. I'm gonna shoot it a few times, and then go get whatever polishing/upgrades and finishes I want done with them. I'm curious if anyone has any experience with a CZ that could identify some things they'd like to be different so that I can look for those same things while I'm testing it out.

I'm tracking the whole buy ammo and training part, but I don't buy guns like ever, and I want the last forever type rather than the sell in a couple years type. So the ones that I do buy, I want to be as high-quality as I can afford.


----------



## MikeDelta (Jul 2, 2019)

Springfield, Mil-Spec 1911


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jul 3, 2019)

✌️


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 3, 2019)

My first 1911 was a SA 1911.  Love it.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jul 3, 2019)

✌️


----------



## MikeDelta (Jul 3, 2019)

Sig Sauer M400 Enhanced (milled receiver) w/ bayonet extension adapter. And yes, I did qual. for RBFT back in the day.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 18, 2020)

Not a shooter per se, but I finally got my press set up after several months of no action.

Dillon 1050
Lee/Redding 9mm dies
Mr Bulletfeeder Pro
L10 innovations bearing kit
Possess/Warren autodrive 

Runs like a dream and I can crank out close to  1k/hour without really trying


----------



## Gunz (Jan 22, 2020)

Tinman6 said:


> Waiting to acquire one of those beautiful 1911's from Springfield Armory. Been looking for one to go with the SOCOM 16 I have been "accessorizing".
> 
> Very nice!



You won't be disappointed. I have two, the SA 1911 GI Champion 4", above, and the SA Milspec fullsize 1911 with match-grade barrel and combat sights, below. Beautiful shooters.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 22, 2020)

Tinman6 said:


> Okay, here is my SA SOCOM 16. Quite a bit different than the original.
> This first picture really shows the changes I've made.
> 1. Tac-ops adjustable kydex cheek riser. 2. Kley- Zion stripper clip guide picatinny mount replacement. For the Sage EBR system. 3. Aimpoint H1 mounted on an American Defense QD low-mount . Modified to clear the Kley-Zion rail. 4. Removal of the forward heat sink.. oops, I mean "Scout Rail". Replacement of upper handguard. 5. Contour and fitment of a Magpul AFG for M-Lok. 6. Picatinny rail section added to forward sling swivel. For bipod mount in the future, waiting on bipod. 7. Mounted a Streamlight Rail Mount 1 with pressure pad on the port side. opposite of the light. 8. Swapped out the fat Xsight/Trijicon front sight. For a .062 NM front sight for the Scout Squad. 9. Swapped out the toilet seat rear "Ghost Ring" with a standard M1a rear aperture.
> 
> ...




Me wants. My Secret Santa camo drool cup/travel mug that @Dame sent me is now brimming with my frothy drool.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 22, 2020)

Gunz said:


> Me wants. My Secret Santa camo drool cup/travel mug that @Dame sent me is now brimming with my frothy drool.


I still use my 2015 Santa relates “gun-lovin’” mug from @Dame nearly every morning!


----------



## Blizzard (Mar 30, 2020)

Just before the world started losing it's shit, I was killing some time and decided to stop in my local shop. Ended up seeing this at a terrific bargain price, nearly new:


So, it came home with me.

I needed something better than my field gun for 3-gun but I don't do it enough now to justify paying more; I'd have to pay close to 3x what I did to get something comparable. Funny thing is that I was actually planning to head to Cabelas the following weekend to buy this exact gun.

Sadly, I haven't been able to shoot it yet since my range is closed.  Which is sad when you see stuff like this:





Until then, my attention is turned to this:
StackPath


I don't need it or know what I'll use it for, but it's not about that. 😁


----------



## “The Old Man” (Mar 30, 2020)

✌️


----------



## MikeDelta (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## “The Old Man” (Mar 31, 2020)

MikeDelta said:


> View attachment 32877


Is that the VUDU scope? How do you like it? I am building an URG-I 14.5” USASOC near clone. Looking for a GREAT variable optic. Toss up between a Nightforce ATACR and the EOtech. Just haven’t had my hands on the VUDU.


----------



## MikeDelta (Mar 31, 2020)

Tinman6 said:


> Is that the VUDU scope? How do you like it? I am building an URG-I 14.5” USASOC near clone. Looking for a GREAT variable optic. Toss up between a Nightforce ATACR and the EOtech. Just haven’t had my hands on the VUDU.




@Tinman6 Yes, that’s the Vudu 1-6x24. The weapon is a Sig M400 enhanced, and being that Sig just won the Army contract with their Tango 6, that scope was high in the running for me. But, EOTech is really solid, and as you know has fielded many optics, great glass, also the SR1 reticle is in MRAD, and the final feature that made me pull the trigger...With the throw lever, switching from 1 to 6 is like butter compared to the Vortex Razor and Tango. I had it out to the range once already and was impressed with how quickly I could engage various sized targets at varied ranges. This Wednesday I’m going to get prone and supported, then dial it in more at 100M. And then I’ll hopefully have enough time move to the 600 and 800. I’ll try to get pics to post.

Cool clone project btw!


----------



## CQB (Apr 5, 2020)

I do a bit of work on my stock, well I had some spare time.


----------



## MikeDelta (Apr 7, 2020)

Ruger 10-22 with TSR-100 M1 Carbine-esque sights and sling. Put the ol’ walnut stock back on. Sometimes it’s nice to shoot something other than AR platforms and 9mm pistols.


----------



## MikeDelta (Apr 7, 2020)

MikeDelta said:


> @Tinman6 Yes, that’s the Vudu 1-6x24. The weapon is a Sig M400 enhanced, and being that Sig just won the Army contract with their Tango 6, that scope was high in the running for me. But, EOTech is really solid, and as you know has fielded many optics, great glass, also the SR1 reticle is in MRAD, and the final feature that made me pull the trigger...With the throw lever, switching from 1 to 6 is like butter compared to the Vortex Razor and Tango. I had it out to the range once already and was impressed with how quickly I could engage various sized targets at varied ranges. This Wednesday I’m going to get prone and supported, then dial it in more at 100M. And then I’ll hopefully have enough time move to the 600 and 800. I’ll try to get pics to post.
> 
> Cool clone project btw!



RANGE REPORT @Tinman6 

Didn’t have time to hit the 600 and 800 ranges, but I did get that sucker dialed in to a sub 1 MOA at 100M. And again, I really like this scope for its smooth transition from 1 to 6x. It’s a keeper.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 7, 2020)

CQB said:


> I do a bit of work on my stock, well I had some spare time. View attachment 33029



nice job.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Apr 7, 2020)

✌️


----------



## Steve1839 (Apr 7, 2020)

MikeDelta said:


> Ruger 10-22 with TSR-100 M1 Carbine-esque sights and sling. Put the ol’ walnut stock back on. Sometimes it’s nice to shoot something other than AR platforms and 9mm pistols.


Nice...never seen a Ruger 10-22 in LH before...


----------



## MikeDelta (Apr 7, 2020)

Steve1839 said:


> Nice...never seen a Ruger 10-22 in LH before...



There are M1 Carbine kits, but not in walnut. So, I went with a hybrid build. The sling is a cotton M1 Garand sling


----------



## “The Old Man” (Apr 8, 2020)

✌️


----------



## “The Old Man” (Apr 8, 2020)

✌️


----------



## “The Old Man” (Apr 8, 2020)

✌️


----------



## Kaldak (Apr 8, 2020)

Tinman6 said:


> This is my social dance partner.



Let's not use social distancing and firearms on this board as synonyms. It's inflammatory and irresponsible..


----------



## “The Old Man” (Apr 9, 2020)

✌️


----------



## parallel (Apr 10, 2020)

I ordered this Daniel Defense DDM4 complete upper a few years back with the notion that I would submit the NFA forms and the $200 necessary for the ATF to issue a tax stamp for a SBR (Short Barrel Rifle).This was to be for the Colt 6920 lower that was the only thing salvageable after that AR15 blew up in my face at a training course a decade ago.

However, I always seemed to have better things to do with $200. Recently, I discovered a very good deal on a PSA complete AR15 Pistol lower so I ordered it and I even found a new FFL (Federal Firearm Licence) holder who is literally around the corner to do the transfer.

So, the FFL calls me and leaves a message that the lower is in and to contact him to do the appropriate paperwork so I can pick it up. However, when I returned his call, he had just received news that his son may have COVID-19 and was being tested. Out of an abundance of caution we decided to wait until the test came back before doing the transaction. Well... his son was finally cleared, so I went and picked it up this evening (following the 6 foot rule and all of course).

So, now I have a new tool in the home defense plan. Next... I need a 1 to 1 red dot... 😎







My boy thinks he is taking this over... 


Edited to add: I also need some BUIS (already ordered a set of Magpul MBUS PRO Steel Sights) and a light... I'll probably end up putting the same light setup as I have on my M400 (INFORCE WML with a THORNTAIL mount).


----------



## Grunt (Apr 10, 2020)

Nice new toy, Brother....

Happy Shooting!


----------



## “The Old Man” (Apr 10, 2020)

parallel said:


> I ordered this Daniel Defense DDM4 complete upper a few years back with the notion that I would submit the NFA forms and the $200 necessary for the ATF to issue a tax stamp for a SBR (Short Barrel Rifle).This was to be for the Colt 6920 lower that was the only thing salvageable after that AR15 blew up in my face at a training course a decade ago.
> 
> However, I always seemed to have better things to do with $200. Recently, I discovered a very good deal on a PSA complete AR15 Pistol lower so I ordered it and I even found a new FFL (Federal Firearm Licence) holder who is literally around the corner to do the transfer.
> 
> ...


Have you had any issues with the WML? I know Inforce had some material QC issues. With their 1st generation WML.


----------



## parallel (Apr 10, 2020)

Tinman6 said:


> Have you had any issues with the WML? I know Inforce had some material QC issues. With their 1st generation WML.


No issues with mine. It has been rock solid.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Apr 10, 2020)

✌️


----------



## Kaldak (Apr 10, 2020)

That is a beautiful firearm @Tinman6 congratulations on the purchase.


----------



## Salt USMC (Apr 30, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/KL1ozqk


Purchased this Ruger 22/45 a few months ago, but recently spiffed it up with a better trigger, Vortex Viper optic, and a charging handle because the default one blows

Trying to get the GF to shoot rimfire Steel Challenge.  Hasn’t worked yet but I’m still trying!


----------



## BloodStripe (May 2, 2020)

Me trying to support our economy during this tough economic time.


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 2, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> Me trying to support our economy during this tough economic time.View attachment 33670


How do you like that chassis system on the M1a?


----------



## Grunt (May 2, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> Me trying to support our economy during this tough economic time.



Dang Brother, all I can say is -- I am JEALOUS....


----------



## BloodStripe (May 2, 2020)

Tinman6 said:


> How do you like that chassis system on the M1a?



Haven't shot it yet (gun ranges just reopened here) but it feels nice and tight. I paid only about $100 more for the Troy Industries furniture and 3 mags vs a regular SOCOM.


ETA: This reminded me when I opened up the safe that my last AR I bought I havent shot it either.


----------



## Blizzard (May 2, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> Haven't shot it yet (gun ranges just reopened here) but it feels nice and tight. I paid only about $100 more for the Troy Industries furniture and 3 mags vs a regular SOCOM.
> 
> 
> ETA: This reminded me when I opened up the safe that my last AR I bought I havent shot it either.


If it makes you feel better, I bought a new shotgun a couple months ago (posted earlier) in anticipation of getting back into 3-gun a bit. Was supposed to be a skills clinic today, but it was cancelled.  I still haven't fired mine yet either.☹


----------



## BloodStripe (May 2, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> If it makes you feel better, I bought a new shotgun a couple months ago (posted earlier) in anticipation of getting back into 3-gun a bit. Was supposed to be a skills clinic today, but it was cancelled.  I still haven't fired mine yet either.☹



This was from about a year ago 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Blizzard (May 2, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> This was from about a year ago 🤦‍♂️


You "win". ☹


----------



## 0699 (May 2, 2020)

Tinman6 said:


> Now I’m trying to find a leather holster for a 5” S&W.


Try Amazon, believe it or not.  I bought a leather holster there for a 4" barreled Colt Trooper.  When it arrived, turned out it had been handmade in Turkey.  Very well made, with a handwritten note from the guy that made it.  Fits great.


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 2, 2020)

✌️


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 2, 2020)

✌️


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 2, 2020)

✌️


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 3, 2020)

✌️


----------



## BloodStripe (May 3, 2020)

Tinman6 said:


> That is the SOPMOD block 3 URG-I from Geissele. It is one of the new USASOC uppers. They are hard to come by. Unless you sign away a kidney. As well as talking real nice to Bill Geissele 🤣🤣
> Rest of the build is all Colt except for the Aero lower. The stock is a B5 SOPMOD.



Bill is awesome.


----------



## DZ (May 3, 2020)

Tinman6 said:


> That is the SOPMOD block 3 URG-I from Geissele. It is one of the new USASOC uppers. They are hard to come by. Unless you sign away a kidney. As well as talking real nice to Bill Geissele 🤣🤣
> Rest of the build is all Colt except for the Aero lower. The stock is a B5 SOPMOD.


We got these not too long ago at work. So far I'm really liking them.


----------



## Kraut783 (May 3, 2020)

Great boomstick T6,  been looking at the Haley Strategic Thorntail light mount, looking forward to seeing what you think about it.


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 3, 2020)

✌️


----------



## KiloPapa (May 3, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> Great boomstick T6,  been looking at the Haley Strategic Thorntail light mount, looking forward to seeing what you think about it.


I have a couple of different HSP mounts. They are great.


----------



## 0699 (May 3, 2020)

Tinman6 said:


> I present my “battle rattle” for inspection.


Damn.  Hard to believe how much fancy kit the military is handing out now compared to just 10 years ago.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 3, 2020)

0699 said:


> Damn.  Hard to believe how much fancy kit the military is handing out now compared to just 10 years ago.



lol I remember buying most of my own kit from Tactical Tailor back in the day, ruck mods, chest rigs, etc. Our brigade got all new kit before we deployed, and I was like shit... that was a waste of money on my part... still loved my chest rig though....

Pic is 04'ish


----------



## GOTWA (May 3, 2020)

I can't wait to show you guys what deployment fiscal irresponsibility brings...


----------



## 0699 (May 3, 2020)

The 80s were nice because there wasn't a lot of tacticool shit to buy, and the first sergeant wouldn't allow it even if there were.  Outside of a fixed blade knife and a butt pack, there wasn't a lot you could do with our 782 gear...


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 3, 2020)

✌️


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 3, 2020)

✌️


----------



## GOTWA (May 3, 2020)

Tinman6 said:


> I hope that the way cool whiz bang comms interface that I just received doesn’t fall into that category. Can’t show it to you. But it is a game changer in taccom.



Well, I bought (1) 9.5" 300 AAC BCM upper, (1) 11.7" 5.56 BCM upper, (1) laser beam, (2) modlites, (1) 7.62 Surefire RC2 suppressor, (1) 5.56 RC2 suppressor, (1) Wilcox helmet mount, and (1) set of Filmless L3 WP FDE RNVGs. Ugh...

Still need to get my lower(s) stamped and figure out which sights I'm gonna settle on. Putting some IR lights on the Tacoma too for shits and giggles.


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 3, 2020)

✌️


----------



## RackMaster (May 3, 2020)

Tinman6 said:


> I hope that the way cool whiz bang comms interface that I just received doesn’t fall into that category. Can’t show it to you. But it is a game changer in taccom.



Now that tickles my ball's.  I
miss seeing the new stuff come out but don't miss actually doing it. lol


----------



## The Quartermaster (May 3, 2020)

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## DZ (May 3, 2020)

GOTWA said:


> Well, I bought (1) 9.5" 300 AAC BCM upper, (1) 11.7" 5.56 BCM upper, (1) laser beam, (2) modlites, (1) 7.62 Surefire RC2 suppressor, (1) 5.56 RC2 suppressor, (1) Wilcox helmet mount, and (1) set of Filmless L3 WP FDE RNVGs. Ugh...
> 
> Still need to get my lower(s) stamped and figure out which sights I'm gonna settle on. Putting some IR lights on the Tacoma too for shits and giggles.



Geeze dude, I wanna party with you.


----------



## The Quartermaster (May 3, 2020)

This is the same lower as the other one that I posted, but since this picture was taken it's now its own rifle, just haven't gotten out to take a worthy photo of it yet.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

This is a current project, I shot out the original barrel that came from Noveske, so I took the opportunity toI swap out the NSR for the URX4 and am waiting for the Criterion Hybrid to show up.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 3, 2020)

✌️


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 4, 2020)

✌️


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 4, 2020)

✌️


----------



## The Quartermaster (May 4, 2020)

Tinman6 said:


> Looking closer at your setup. It would appear that you have excellent taste in weapons. Nice top of the line in what’s available. All very solid choices in what’s available out on the commercial side.
> How often are you able to take it out?


Thanks. But how I learned to be open minded with the evolution of parts selection was definitely a learning process. Not all of it was pain free. What you are not seeing is the Bootleg adjustable BCG and the JP SCS gen 2 with the equivalent of the H2 in weights added, and the Faxon SOCOM that is the reason for the other two because of how over-gassed it is even with a mid gas system.

That one get's taken out a few times a month at the minimum as it's a very fun rifle.


----------



## The Quartermaster (May 4, 2020)

Tinman6 said:


> You’re doing something right. If you shoot enough to wear out a Noveske  barrel. They had a Stainless barrel with chrome lining. That I swear was made in some mythical forge somewhere. 10.5” and, held 3/4” groups at 100m. Even after 8000 rounds!


It was my most accurate rifle, so I took with with me to every two gun match or carbine courses that were within reasonable driving distances. It's very hard to not find something going on here in AZ for the discipline or the shooting sports.

Say, is that the Warden on the front end of that rifle in your video by any chance?


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 4, 2020)

✌️


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 4, 2020)

✌️


----------



## 0699 (May 4, 2020)

Tinman6 said:


> Just a short clip of what I get to do pretty regularly.


Damn.  That's pretty high speed.


----------



## Devildoc (May 4, 2020)

@Tinman6 , That's awesome. That looks really good. #jeals

Yeah, I remember back in the day getting deuce gear that was at the time 20 or 30 years old and having to use duct tape because it was so much in disrepair. My first M4 had the round handguards and I used duct tape for a mag light.

I purchased out of pocket some old school tactical tailor gear, Blackhawk gear, a couple things I had locally made.

I have a battle belt I have now that I use for classes and training, I'll put a picture up. It's about as high speed as I am now.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (May 5, 2020)

Little bit different type of firearm than normal.  The Parcours is my competition o/u although the only difference from how it is normally setup is I think that day I hadn't gotten the Briley extended tubes in yet so I was shooting flush tubes w/ one of the old Beretta team shooters.  Very basic laser engraving on this, one day I am planning to have some real scroll work done on the gun but that isn't anytime soon.  One of the guys I shoot with had these made, his collection of firearms is astounding.  Not sure if there is an appetite for these pics or not.


----------



## The Quartermaster (May 5, 2020)

So which sites would some of you suggest to buy, trade, or sell parts & accessories? I can't do Arfcom, the email I used was from AKO and I have long since forgotten my password to AR.com itself and cannot recover it because no longer accessible to AKO. If anyone knows a mod there that can help, 2007 I think join date, name is/was FightinQ.

Pic for attention to stay with the spirit of this thread:

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## GOTWA (May 5, 2020)

The Quartermaster said:


> So which sites would some of you suggest to buy, trade, or sell parts & accessories? I can't do Arfcom, the email I used was from AKO and I have long since forgotten my password to AR.com itself and cannot recover it because no longer accessible to AKO. If anyone knows a mod there that can help, 2007 I think join date, name is/was FightinQ.
> 
> Pic for attention to stay with the spirit of this thread:
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Instagram has a bunch of pages that repost items. Az.gear whoisgearplug not4sale


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 5, 2020)

✌️


----------



## Devildoc (May 5, 2020)

The Quartermaster said:


> So which sites would some of you suggest to buy, trade, or sell parts & accessories? I can't do Arfcom, the email I used was from AKO and I have long since forgotten my password to AR.com itself and cannot recover it because no longer accessible to AKO. If anyone knows a mod there that can help, 2007 I think join date, name is/was FightinQ.
> 
> Pic for attention to stay with the spirit of this thread:
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



I get a lot of my stuff from m4carbine.net.  Those guys rarely put up junk for sale.


----------



## The Quartermaster (May 5, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> I get a lot of my stuff from m4carbine.net.  Those guys rarely put up junk for sale.


Well that's good to hear, sounds like my Colt and Daniel Defense stuffs will move. Thanks!


----------



## Devildoc (May 5, 2020)

The Quartermaster said:


> Well that's good to hear, sounds like my Colt and Daniel Defense stuffs will move. Thanks!



Join, post, build your numbers (earn some cred), the buy/sell/trade is awesome.  I've got some great things.


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 5, 2020)

✌️


----------



## The Quartermaster (May 6, 2020)

Needs. More. Hashtags.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## The Quartermaster (May 7, 2020)

This might be worthy of it's own thread.

Slight issue with the KAC URX4 install.



Message from a KAC rep "That landed in worst possible spot." -Ash Hess

No kidding.

My problem solve solution is maybe ball head allen set so I ordered one. I won't be as aggressive because I don't want to strip anything. I think the better solution is to say F it, and have a local to me precision rifle company mill a bit off just enough to reach it properly. It doesn't have to be pretty and function over form is the golden rule, personally speaking.


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 8, 2020)

✌️


----------



## The Quartermaster (May 8, 2020)

Tinman6 said:


> A dremel will fix that. It’s on the bottom. But, I am one to not mind. Having to chop on expensive equipment. Just me though.
> However, a ball headed Allen will probably suffice. From the look of it.
> Or remove the rail and secure the set screws.
> Would also recommend staking them as well. This is all just my .02.


Not sure if you're aware but you can't secure those screws until after the installation of the tube. How the URX4 installs is but sliding the barrel through the tube, and then using the tube itself as the barrel nut to time at the 11, torque until aligned with a breaker bar and their wrench attached, install tube on the block already, slide down and pray for a perfect alignment, tighten with rockset applied prior to, and done.

Video from KAC about it:


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 8, 2020)

✌️


----------



## The Quartermaster (May 11, 2020)

Front fell off.

It's a good thing I go to matches or courses with spare rifles.


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 11, 2020)

✌️


----------



## The Quartermaster (May 11, 2020)

Tinman6 said:


> Keep a spare bolt in the grip. Small parts, etc. in the tubes on the B5 stock.


I have that too, but if they let you redo or run later, it's best to have something mission capable now. Same for classes. Some instructors love taking pics for their fans as a teaching moment on social medias, so I use that time to get the replacement and no one stays upset with me if anyone was upset.

That was a BCM bolt by the way.


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 12, 2020)

That’s too bad about your bolt. BCM is good stuff. Guess there is always the one that got through QC. Only to take a dump on you later. I got about 1500 rds on the Colt bolt in my Colt/ Geissele hybrid. I am just now starting to gain enough faith in it as a service ready weapon though. 
I have seen more than a few “great” Bolts fail. It always sucks. 
I have tried using some the enhanced bolts out there. Always end up back at using a plain old mil-spec Colt. Or other individually inspected and tested mil-spec bolt. I haven’t had any problems out of Carpenter 158 steel.


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 12, 2020)

✌️


----------



## Optimus Hund (May 13, 2020)

New acquisition.


----------



## Devildoc (May 13, 2020)

The Quartermaster said:


> This might be worthy of it's own thread.
> 
> Slight issue with the KAC URX4 install.
> 
> ...



I love KAC, but I loathe working on it.  Aside from the RAS/RIS, nothing seems to go right for me.

My guns are tools, things to be shot and used, function over form.  Me, I'd dremel that one slot a little and make it work.


----------



## The Quartermaster (May 13, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> I love KAC, but I loathe working on it.  Aside from the RAS/RIS, nothing seems to go right for me.
> 
> My guns are tools, things to be shot and used, function over form.  Me, I'd dremel that one slot a little and make it work.


I actually have a much better plan of attack right now. Remove tube and block. Unscrew the URX4 leaving the timing shims there, move tube until I get proper clearance to tighten both bolts along with a prior swipe with rockset. Screw the tube back where it needs to be for proper timing, torque to back to spec. The pain in the ass is what comes next; threading the needle a thousand times by inserting the tube through the bolt side of the receiver, and magically try to line it up. If done right, roll pin starter punch the gas tube pin and continue with the regular roll pin punch.

If that fails, I make an appointment with LRK Mechanical here in town, and have just enough material milled off. I'm a function over form guy muself so I have no problems withit being done, plus a rail for a QD bipod will be there so no one would actually see it


----------



## The Quartermaster (May 19, 2020)

Optimus Hund said:


> New acquisition.
> 
> 
> View attachment 33860


I'm a fan of CZ, I plan on adding just one more some day, the P-01. For now, this is my only one so far.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Optimus Hund (May 19, 2020)

Huge fan myself. My new P-07 will be in Friday. When I tried to swap out the de-cocker for the safety, they failed to meet spec so CZ sent me new ones.


----------



## Optimus Hund (May 19, 2020)

The Quartermaster said:


> I'm a fan of CZ, I plan on adding just one more some day, the P-01. For now, this is my only one so far.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


The hardest thing about owning CZ pistols, is trying to find quality holsters.


----------



## The Quartermaster (May 19, 2020)

Optimus Hund said:


> The hardest thing about owning CZ pistols, is trying to find quality holsters.


https://www.amazon.com/OWB-Holster-...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


----------



## Optimus Hund (May 19, 2020)

The Quartermaster said:


> https://www.amazon.com/OWB-Holster-Flat-Earth-Right-Hand/dp/B07RVD6XB8/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?dchild=1&keywords=r&r+cz+p09+holster&qid=1589877746&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUExU0o4R0dDUUpUUlI4JmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUExMDE1Mzg5MVlKSDVWS1BQQlNYRCZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwMjI5OTE0MVFIRTdNSDVaUzNRRyZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX2F0ZiZhY3Rpb249Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


LoL, that holster is actually in my shopping cart.


----------



## Optimus Hund (May 19, 2020)

Found these too.
https://wethepeopleholsters.com/col...litary-support-holster?variant=14405793906786


----------



## The Quartermaster (May 20, 2020)

I'm never, ever, going to have money.


----------



## Optimus Hund (May 22, 2020)

Newest acquisition.


----------



## The Quartermaster (May 24, 2020)

I gave this one some love finally, new glass.

PST 2 3-15x44 EBR2c MRAD is sweet.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Devildoc (May 24, 2020)

I'm traditionally a RDS/HWS kind of guy on AR, but I am venturing out on one of my ARs for a little something different: Leupold 1.25-4 LVPO.


----------



## The Quartermaster (May 24, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> I'm traditionally a RDS/HWS kind of guy on AR, but I am venturing out on one of my ARs for a little something different: Leupold 1.25-4 LVPO.
> 
> View attachment 34030


I'm so much turning into an LPVO fan. I still like my Aimpoints but my future will be will be with the LPVO.


----------



## Devildoc (May 24, 2020)

The Quartermaster said:


> I'm so much turning into an LPVO fan. I still like my Aimpoints but my future will be will be with the LPVO.



The more I shoot it the less I like it.  I think 51 year-old eyes and wearing glasses has something to do with it.


----------



## The Quartermaster (May 24, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> The more I shoot it the less I like it.  I think 51 year-old eyes and wearing glasses has something to do with it.


You like the Aimpoints or LPVO less? I'm 48 and wear glasses too.


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 24, 2020)

✌️


----------



## Devildoc (May 24, 2020)

The Quartermaster said:


> You like the Aimpoints or LPVO less? I'm 48 and wear glasses too.



The RDS/HWS (Aimpoint EOTech, whichever) better.  I think.  I find that wearing glasses I have to have perfect cheek weld to engage closer targets faster. With an Aimpoint/EOTech It seems to be faster for me and I can keep both eyes open.

I will shoot another thousand rounds at the range in a variety of situations to figure it out, but at first blush I will probably end up replacing it with a red dot.


----------



## The Quartermaster (May 24, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> The RDS/HWS (Aimpoint EOTech, whichever) better.  I think.  I find that wearing glasses I have to have perfect cheek weld to engage closer targets faster. With an Aimpoint/EOTech It seems to be faster for me and I can keep both eyes open.
> 
> I will shoot another thousand rounds at the range in a variety of situations to figure it out, but at first blush I will probably end up replacing it with a red dot.


Okay, at first I was wondering if it was the weight of the LPVO or an astigmatism with the CQO, but what you said I can relate to. It's a training issue. 

The issue I had was with the magnification at full zoom and trying to get hits when something closer is now a target. This is where the offset CQO shines, but it also helps to have this too to make switching powers so much faster: http://shop.aadmount.com/Throw-Levers_c20.htm

I've combined both and am finding myself to be faster. The problem I had initially with offsets was either sight height or sight placement. It's a full can of worms and a rabbit hole should you decide to dig deeper.


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 24, 2020)

✌️


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 24, 2020)

✌️


----------



## The Quartermaster (May 24, 2020)

Tinman6 said:


> @The Quartermaster ,
> What do you think of the combination of a VUDU 1-6 with SR3. With either the rm 06, or rm 09 as offset RDS?


Not sure as I've never tried that combo. Yet. I'm more of a Deltapoint Pro using the Arisaka offset with the Trijicon Accupower 1-4 223 segmented circle dot or the Vortex 1-6 PST 2 MRAD.

Honest opinion on the fly: They should work in tandem as both have great reviews as a standalone. Buy, mount, zero, then run. It's the only way to know for yourself.

Are you on Facebook? Follow Ash Hess at Quantified Performance. If you don't already know who he is, he's the guy that took a broke marksmanship program from the US Army, trashed it where it belongs under file 13, and made it something that was a long time coming and up to date. He's a fan of the offset in combination with the LPVO, and he has tons of info. He is not afraid to share his knowledge.


----------



## Devildoc (May 24, 2020)

Tinman6 said:


> @The Quartermaster, you are giving solid advice on the training issue. FOV at 1x is usually very generous. On a quality LPVO Leupold, EOtech, NightForce, etc.
> @Devildoc, try employing at 100 and in on 1x. Use as if it is RDS. Also if your optic is SFP. Zero at full magnification. Or you will definitely be off on holds at any power.
> Reticle choice can be a bit challenging too. Trijicon and Primary Arms have great reticles in my experience.
> just my.02, happy shooting👍



The problem is that I wear bifocals, er, "progressive lenses".  It's not like being behind a long gun where I can get my sight picture and have parallax set up, on the AR when I'm working on speed drills bringing it up from the ready It takes me too long to get my cheek weld to get my head right with my glasses.

With a red dot it doesn't matter if the target is 1 ft or 100 yd I can usually do what I need to do.


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 24, 2020)

✌️


----------



## DZ (May 24, 2020)

If we are talking LPVO's. I highly recommend the Vortex Razor II 1-6. I don't think it can be beat as far as cost to performance goes. The thing is a tank (and a bit heavy), has a huge forgiving eye box at 1X, very clear glass, and an aimpoint bright red dot. It has the closest performance to an aimpoint/eotech I have seen in an LPVO.


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 24, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> The problem is that I wear bifocals, er, "progressive lenses".  It's not like being behind a long gun where I can get my sight picture and have parallax set up, on the AR when I'm working on speed drills bringing it up from the ready It takes me too long to get my cheek weld to get my head right with my glasses.
> 
> With a red dot it doesn't matter if the target is 1 ft or 100 yd I can usually do what I need to do.


I’m 58 with astigmatism and, progressive bi-focals. I know what you mean. I thought maybe a 3x magnifier behind an RDS. I got to much elongation of the dot. More of a smear. That problem doesn’t happen with an etched reticle optic.


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 24, 2020)

✌️


----------



## DZ (May 24, 2020)

Tinman6 said:


> I was thinking of that gen 2 Vortex. Been seeing a lot of nice work with it. I just happen to come up on a good deal on the VUDU 1-6 SR3.
> Would like to hear your opinion if you have one. On this scope.


I haven't used it, but I've heard it's a good optic. GarandThumb on youtube, as cringy as he is sometimes, had a video comparing the 2 I believe.


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 24, 2020)

✌️


----------



## DZ (May 24, 2020)

I bet he is an awesome guy in person, but his videos can be hard to watch sometimes. It seems like he is catering towards an audience of airsofters.


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 24, 2020)

✌️


----------



## The Quartermaster (May 24, 2020)

DZ said:


> I bet he is an awesome guy in person, but his videos can be hard to watch sometimes. It seems like he is catering towards an audience of airsofters.


Sometimes I think that he turns it to a 10 just for the audience, which also happens to be very toxic.


----------



## The Quartermaster (May 24, 2020)

Tinman6 said:


> They all want to be him I guess. He is a real solid AF
> dude though.


Trying to emulate is one thing. Not having the mindset to able to recognize that their enthusiasm is still not actual capability, is entirely another.


----------



## The Quartermaster (May 24, 2020)

Tinman6 said:


> The VUDU/ RMR combo is a bit different. My reasoning is. If I have to use the magnified primary. It has been my experience that it will. More often than not be set at its highest power. Then with the RMR offset. I don’t have to break my grip. To engage a throw lever. Just a quick flip and I’m on the RMR. Saves time in transitioning from distance back to CQB ranges.


You nailed it as far as the reason for both.


----------



## The Quartermaster (May 24, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> The problem is that I wear bifocals, er, "progressive lenses".  It's not like being behind a long gun where I can get my sight picture and have parallax set up, on the AR when I'm working on speed drills bringing it up from the ready It takes me too long to get my cheek weld to get my head right with my glasses.
> 
> With a red dot it doesn't matter if the target is 1 ft or 100 yd I can usually do what I need to do.


I have progressives too. I just don't know what else to say, but somehow I made it work for me.

Maybe this will be better for you? D-EVO | Leupold


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 24, 2020)

✌️


----------



## The Quartermaster (May 24, 2020)

Tinman6 said:


> I concur 100% on that. I imagine it is just playing to your audience. Even if that audience are mainly air soft basement dwellers. With nothing better to do. Oh well. Still a lot of good information on some of those YT channels. Along with a lot of garbage. Just gotta filter through it.


Yeah, I do think some of that is bait, just so they can get the comments to be a bit more livelier to attract more operator's operator types.

Pic tp keep in the spirit of this thread:


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 24, 2020)

✌️


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 25, 2020)

✌️


----------



## The Quartermaster (May 25, 2020)

Tinman6 said:


> Absolutely! Here is what I am playing with today. View attachment 34043View attachment 34044


Interesting tourniquet placement...huh, that's where my sling goes after folding it back to it's original position while being stored or transported.

We both seem to have the same thoughts by the way:


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 25, 2020)

✌️


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 25, 2020)

✌️


----------



## The Quartermaster (May 25, 2020)

Tinman6 said:


> I shoot left handed as well though. So it’s a fairly ambidextrous set-up.


Being able to train to be ambidextrous natural or not, is great for corner without over exposing from cover and concealment.

But I only shoot right with the 603 clone, because I HATE brass to the face.


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 25, 2020)

✌️


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 25, 2020)

✌️


----------



## Isiah6:8 (May 25, 2020)

Tinman6 said:


> I was thinking of that gen 2 Vortex. Been seeing a lot of nice work with it. I just happen to come up on a good deal on the VUDU 1-6 SR3.
> Would like to hear your opinion if you have one. On this scope.



The gen II 1x6 is great for the money. They also have a 1x10 in the Gen III but I haven’t sat behind one.  Their HQ is in WI and maybe worth a drive to test some glass out before you drop that money on it if nobody you shoot with has one to try out.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 25, 2020)

I bought this P89 used in an Arizona pawn shop for $225 about 20 years ago.  Recently decided to add a Crimson Trace grip and get some ceracote on the slide.


----------



## The Quartermaster (May 25, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> I bought this P89 used in an Arizona pawn shop for $225 about 20 years ago.  Recently decided to add a Crimson Trace grip and get some ceracote on the slide.
> 
> View attachment 34051


How does it shoot? Everyone seem's to really like the P95 and won't let go of them. Dead accurate but an anchor in weight, it's on my list though.


----------



## Devildoc (May 25, 2020)

The Quartermaster said:


> How does it shoot? Everyone seem's to really like the P95 and won't let go of them. Dead accurate but an anchor in weight, it's on my list though.



Those old "Rattler's" felt like they were going to fall apart, but you could beat the crap out of them.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 25, 2020)

The Quartermaster said:


> How does it shoot? Everyone seem's to really like the P95 and won't let go of them. Dead accurate but an anchor in weight, it's on my list though.



It's reliable, but as far as accuracy I'm not the one to ask given my (lack of) marksmanship ;)


----------



## Marauder06 (May 25, 2020)

I did find that I could drill a hole in my old issued Beretta 92 mags and they work in this gun.


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 25, 2020)

✌️


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 25, 2020)

Tinman6 said:


> Almost forgot that tactical doesn’t have to be black and semi-auto👍
> The Ruger stays in the car always. With the rest of the 72 hr kit. The Marlington/ Remlin leans next to my girls side of the bed.
> I walk the woods a lot with the lever action. It’s just so light. The OG of assault rifles. LolView attachment 34056


What's the holster in this picture? I need me some of that for my blackhawk.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 25, 2020)

The Quartermaster said:


> How does it shoot? Everyone seem's to really like the P95 and won't let go of them. Dead accurate but an anchor in weight, it's on my list though.



I got my dad's P95 when he passed... love that gun...not something I'd carry but sweet range gun, especially for kids...


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 25, 2020)

✌️


----------



## The Quartermaster (May 26, 2020)

Friend texted me his newest AR15, he had questions so I drove over because well, it's my crack to be honest. Using my suggestions, he begrudgingly ordered an SSA, Surefre Mini Scout and an Eotech HW3 XP3 and the new magnifier for it also from Eotech. Pretty sure he just spent well over a grand. 

Nope, not even sorry about that.


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 26, 2020)

✌️


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 26, 2020)

✌️


----------



## The Quartermaster (May 26, 2020)

I generally prefer SFP on LPVO's. I'd have to get a hands on with the beaters playing with adjustment before I know how I'd feel about an LPVO in FFP, despite it being a vetted 1-10 that isn't junk past the 6 setting like some of the first 1-8's were with the other brands including Vortex's Strike Eagle series.


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 26, 2020)

✌️


----------



## The Quartermaster (May 26, 2020)

Tinman6 said:


> FFP works better for me. Just preference for my eyes at distance. With the reticle I like. I use the BDC subtends on an FFP. When at some distance  because for the shooting I do. I am not going to be dialing in any firing solutions.
> The higher power works great at 300-400 yds. With the ability to zoom the reticle, with a great optic. I can put them where I need to. Which usually isn’t a center mass shot. Just a little bit of the head most times.
> As you point out though. You have to be able to count on your glass. That can take time and, money. That a lot of people don’t have. If I wasn’t subsidized. It would be hard for me as well.
> That is why I do lots of research and, T&E when possible. On anything outside of a range toy.


Research this as well, in case you don't already have this tool kit on hand. I have a set on the way. It's pretty awesome from the looks and reviews.

Optic Leveler Combo - Arisaka


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 26, 2020)

This is a range toy, more or less. Except for when I want to feel like Dick Tracy. Lol
1941 Guisasola & Bro’s. Eibar, Spain. .38 special S&W Hand Ejector 5”copy. It shoots sweet for what it is. One of the few I’ve seen. That is actually safe to shoot.
The black holster is a 1940 ish Bucheimer BPM-12.
The shoulder holster is a 1941 Brauer Bro’s. Mfg. NS15. That was part of some NOS stuff I got from a former STLPD friend of mine. It was never issued so it is in remarkable shape. It was in the original pkg.
What I absolutely love about the whole setup. Which points to the attitudes of gun guys. Are the antique Sambar stag grips!
They actually cost more than the revolver! 😂View attachment 34068View attachment 34069View attachment 34070View attachment 34071View attachment 34072
This is just a cool piece IMHO. I carry it a lot when I don’t want the weight of my usual EDC.


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 26, 2020)

✌️


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 26, 2020)

✌️


----------



## The Quartermaster (May 30, 2020)

Damn, that auto indexing right into the upper. Perfect alignment from a first time go at install. Some may not care or think that's splitting hairs but actually it's not when running a BUIS set.


----------



## The Quartermaster (May 30, 2020)

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Optimus Hund (Jun 1, 2020)

The Quartermaster said:


> Friend texted me his newest AR15, he had questions so I drove over because well, it's my crack to be honest. Using my suggestions, he begrudgingly ordered an SSA, Surefre Mini Scout and an Eotech HW3 XP3 and the new magnifier for it also from Eotech. Pretty sure he just spent well over a grand.
> 
> Nope, not even sorry about that.




Hell, the EoTech and magnifier are over a grand!


----------



## The Quartermaster (Jun 1, 2020)

Optimus Hund said:


> Hell, the EoTech and magnifier are over a grand!


One of their magnifier models, the one in a static mount QR only and not flip to side, is being sold for $269 right now at Primary Arms.


----------



## Steve1839 (Jun 1, 2020)

Remington Model 1876, SN #120...10 gauge, double dasmascus barrels (black powder only)....32" barrels, 48" overall length....cyclic rate of fire (best guess) 20 rounds per minute...realistic cyclic rate of fire, one or two rounds per day....haven't fired it in 50 years...


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 1, 2020)

Not to derail the other thread but I found out last night I'm lacking in the Shotgun department.  What are yall's top 2 picks you advise for home defense simultaneously looking tacticool!
1st pick - Budget minded
2nd pick - You have more gold coins then John Wick


Thanks!


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 1, 2020)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Not to derail the other thread but I found out last night I'm lacking in the Shotgun department.  What are yall's top 2 picks you advise for home defense simultaneously looking tacticool!
> 1st pick - Budget minded
> 2nd pick - you have more money then John Wick
> 
> ...


I have an old JCPenny (yes you read that right) pump shotgun. Six round 12 gauge. Also have a marlin 12 gauge over-under. 

1) budget minded: mossberg 500. Given the amount of abuse we put it through downrange, it is the Toyota helix of shotguns
2) anything Benelli


----------



## DZ (Jun 1, 2020)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Not to derail the other thread but I found out last night I'm lacking in the Shotgun department.  What are yall's top 2 picks you advise for home defense simultaneously looking tacticool!
> 1st pick - Budget minded
> 2nd pick - You have more gold coins then John Wick
> 
> ...



If you're looking for for Semi-Auto: Stoeger M3K for budget minded.

Gucci: Benelli flavor of choice.

If you want a pump: Remington 870 or Mossberg 500/590


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 1, 2020)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Not to derail the other thread but I found out last night I'm lacking in the Shotgun department.  What are yall's top 2 picks you advise for home defense simultaneously looking tacticool!
> 1st pick - Budget minded
> 2nd pick - You have more gold coins then John Wick
> 
> ...



Personally I'm looking at mag fed for muscle memory and ease of loading.  

The Top 5 Magazine Fed Shotguns - The Mag Life


----------



## J. (Jun 1, 2020)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Not to derail the other thread but I found out last night I'm lacking in the Shotgun department.  What are yall's top 2 picks you advise for home defense simultaneously looking tacticool!
> 1st pick - Budget minded
> 2nd pick - You have more gold coins then John Wick
> 
> ...



Having actually used the benelli M4 for work, it’s not even comparable to other scatterguns. It’s the best possible defense shotgun IMO.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Jun 1, 2020)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Not to derail the other thread but I found out last night I'm lacking in the Shotgun department.  What are yall's top 2 picks you advise for home defense simultaneously looking tacticool!
> 1st pick - Budget minded
> 2nd pick - You have more gold coins then John Wick
> 
> ...



I would say for home defense use an AR over a shotgun.  If you are hard set on a shotgun - Benelli is great, the Beretta A400 xtreme will also be great.  I am not big into home defense shotguns though since if you had to do any precision work that isn't going to happen.  I have over 50k rounds through a Benelli without changing a single thing in it.  21 year old gun, still cycles incredibly well.


----------



## Optimus Hund (Jun 2, 2020)

1. Mossberg 590A1 Retrograde  List Price $970  Street Price $760
2. Benelli M4  List Price $1999  Street Price $1799


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 2, 2020)

Ordered myself an Eotech 512 yesterday. Not that I needed it but it was $100 off. I bought a Springfield Saint Victor almost 2 years ago and still haven't shot it. Maybe throwing this on there will convince me to shoot it in order to zero the sight.


----------



## J. (Jun 2, 2020)

@BloodStripe
I have the edge with a EXPS 3-0, have about 5k rounds through it since I picked it up a year ago. Its a workhorse, all function related parts are stock except the trigger.


----------



## Kaldak (Jun 2, 2020)

That's pretty sexy.


----------



## Dame (Jun 2, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> That's pretty sexy.


You just like it cuz it's all laid out on a bed sheet like that.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 2, 2020)

J. said:


> @BloodStripe
> I have the edge with a EXPS 3-0, have about 5k rounds through it since I picked it up a year ago. Its a workhorse, all function related parts are stock except the trigger.
> View attachment 34235



Nice. I have too many guns so I've just never taken her out.


----------



## J. (Jun 2, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> Nice. I have too many guns so I've just never taken her out.



See the way E5 pay is set up prevents me from that...


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 2, 2020)

J. said:


> See the way E5 pay is set up prevents me from that...



Need to find you a suga momma.


----------



## Kaldak (Jun 2, 2020)

Dame said:


> You just like it cuz it's all laid out on a bed sheet like that.



Um, yeah. What's wrong with that?!


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 2, 2020)

Benelli M4


----------



## The Quartermaster (Jun 3, 2020)

Asked a friend to come with me to a higher end gun shop town next over, few country miles away. I said you're going to be my wing man and stop me from getting a can, I'm going to be there for the new batch of ACOG's that just arrived. 

So what do I catch him looking at earlier on the drive over? Yup, cans.

At least the Saker was on sale.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 3, 2020)

ACOGs are a waste of money. Cans are a great investment.


----------



## The Quartermaster (Jun 3, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> ACOGs are a waste of money. Cans are a great investment.


The ACOG's were the one's with the ACSS reticles. I see no waste in that at all. But then again, different strokes for different folks.

I bought both a can and an ACOG.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jun 3, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> ACOGs are a waste of money. Cans are a great investment.


Jesus I just threw away 5 cans of Bush beans


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 3, 2020)

Polar Bear said:


> Jesus I just threw away 5 cans of Bush beans



Man. Those are as good as gold in some parts of the country.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 3, 2020)

The Quartermaster said:


> I bought both a *can* and an ACOG.



Ah, now the wait begins....I just hit my 4 month mark


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jun 5, 2020)

~~~~~>SURVIVING THE PURGE<~~~~~
​


----------



## The Quartermaster (Jun 7, 2020)

Wall hanger score find, $100.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jun 9, 2020)

The Quartermaster said:


> Wall hanger score find, $100.


Let the fun begin. The accessories cost more than the actual "find".


----------



## The Quartermaster (Jun 9, 2020)

Rabid Badger said:


> Let the fun begin. The accessories cost more than the actual "find".


That's just crazy talk right there, lol.


----------



## Bypass (Jun 10, 2020)

My current meager collection. Minus the Shotties and the 10/22 ruger and the 243 caliber AR 10.


----------



## The Quartermaster (Jun 10, 2020)

Bypass said:


> My current meager collection. Minus the Shotties and the 10/22 ruger and the 243 caliber AR 10.
> 
> View attachment 34330


You can't just mention a rare AR10 and .243 in the same sentence without posting pics, that's just mean, man.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 10, 2020)

I should invest in a suppressor.  I have wanted to, just hate the paperwork.

@Bypass , great pic.  I love me some "classics" like the M14 and the HK MP5.  I have not shot the M14, but have a good amount of time with a 9mm and .45 MP5.  Best 9mm SMG, ever.


----------



## Bypass (Jun 10, 2020)

The Quartermaster said:


> You can't just mention a rare AR10 and .243 in the same sentence without posting pics, that's just mean, man.


 Let me find a pic or take a pic of the 243.


Devildoc said:


> I should invest in a suppressor.  I have wanted to, just hate the paperwork.
> 
> @Bypass , great pic.  I love me some "classics" like the M14 and the HK MP5.  I have not shot the M14, but have a good amount of time with a 9mm and .45 MP5.  Best 9mm SMG, ever.


Agreed brother. I love the MP5 and it is an awesome suppressor host.


----------



## Bypass (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## The Quartermaster (Jun 10, 2020)

Bypass said:


> View attachment 34337View attachment 34338


No cantilever?


----------



## Bypass (Jun 10, 2020)

The Quartermaster said:


> No cantilever?


Nah brother. If my scope fails I will dump the gun. I have a back up. I am weird about things that can get hung up and come loose on my firearms and cause me to miss. If that is the Cantilever you are referring to?

Edit: There are also Cantilever without quick disconnects. I just prefer mounts that give me more flexibility. Those mounts are a little confining to me as to scope placement.

Also I'm interested in your opinions on perceived benefits though. I'm always interested in different opinions and possible knowledge.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Jun 10, 2020)

Bypass said:


> Also I'm interested in your opinions on perceived benefits though. I'm always interested in different opinions and possible knowledge.



I wouldn't change that gun at all FWIW. 

Edited for idiocy.


----------



## Bypass (Jun 10, 2020)

Isiah6:8 said:


> I wouldn't change that gun at all FWIW.  If you are shooting small game with that from a fixed position looking at roughly fixed distances or over a field on a farm/grazing area/low brush you don't need a canted sight.  My personal opinion is more times than not people do more things with their guns than they need to or that they can take advantage of.
> 
> Assuming that gun would actually need one, why not just a variable optic setup?


It is 3X9 X 40 did I miss something? Maybe it doesn't look like a variable optic?


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Jun 10, 2020)

Bypass said:


> It is 3X9 X 40 did I miss something? Maybe it doesn't look like a variable optic?



I meant LPVO, my bad.


----------



## Bypass (Jun 10, 2020)

Isiah6:8 said:


> I meant LPVO, my bad. 1x6 or 8/10 whatever your distance is.  My point is more I see no reason you would need a canted sight or really almost ever want one.


Ah yeah. I'm just not into low power especially on a rifle that pushes a 75 grain pill 3950 feet per second. This is my mid to long range IE 200-600 yard gun. I'm sure it'll reach out further but if I start shooting living breathing things past 600 I better have a damn good reason.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Jun 10, 2020)

Bypass said:


> Ah yeah. I'm just not into low power especially on a rifle that pushes a 75 grain pill 3950 feet per second. This is my mid to long range IE 200-600 yard gun. I'm sure it'll reach out further but if I start shooting living breathing things past 600 I better have a damn good reason.



I always figure if you are hitting what you want at distance and you like your setup, don't change a thing unless you are forced to.


----------



## Bypass (Jun 10, 2020)

Isiah6:8 said:


> I always figure if you are hitting what you want at distance and you like your setup, don't change a thing unless you are forced to.


Agreed.


----------



## The Quartermaster (Jun 10, 2020)

Isiah6:8 said:


> I always figure if you are hitting what you want at distance and you like your setup, don't change a thing unless you are forced to.


Solid logic.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jun 10, 2020)

@The Quartermaster $50.00 find (+2 Galls Level II Body Armor vests - she was a "shorty" when I got her) Moss 500 5+1 with a few accessories.....Streamlight TL Racker foregrip light enroute....

​


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 10, 2020)

I want to sbs my Benelli.


----------



## The Quartermaster (Jun 11, 2020)

Now a Benelli, I would definitely spend money on. Making it 922R compliant, Inforce WML, Trijicon SRO, and that's just about where I'd need it to be.


----------



## The Quartermaster (Jun 11, 2020)

Rabid Badger said:


> @The Quartermaster $50.00 find (+2 Galls Level II Body Armor vests - she was a "shorty" when I got her) Moss 500 5+1 with a few accessories.....Streamlight TL Racker foregrip light enroute....
> 
> View attachment 34349​


----------



## Bypass (Jun 11, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> I want to sbs my Benelli.


Benelli is the epitome of the perfect shotgun. I love mine.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 11, 2020)

Bypass said:


> Benelli is the epitome of the perfect shotgun. I love mine.
> View attachment 34358



Did it come with the watch? 😉


----------



## Bypass (Jun 11, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> Did it come with the watch? 😉


Ha Ha!!! No I had posted the pic in a guns and watches thread on an outdoors website a while back. So recycling old pics.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jun 11, 2020)

Bypass said:


> Benelli is the epitome of the perfect shotgun. I love mine.



I call party foul. 

No slings, carbon, tact wear, tac-lights or blood showing on any of your gunz.  JJ.
Everything you have are slick and sick and look new! All mine are beat down.


----------



## Bypass (Jun 11, 2020)

Rabid Badger said:


> I call party foul.
> 
> No slings, carbon, tact wear, tac-lights or blood showing on any of your gunz.  JJ.
> Everything you have are slick and sick and look new! All mine are beat down.


That Benelli is one of 60 imported in that configuration. If I EVER fire it then it will have blood on it and hopefully not mine because I'd be taking an untested weapon into combat.  

Edit; I fired my first firearm at 2 years old (and I actually remember it) and started shooting and reloading regularly at 12 years old. I have all my life been behind a trigger. My firearms look new because they are since most have only had a couple of magazines through them to function test.

I honestly don't feel the need to waste ammo anymore since my meager skill doesn't seem to be diminishing. Now I just wipe the dust off my toys every now and then and give em a coat of oil.

Also, I truly hate slings. You ever hang a sling trying to jump out of a humvee while taking fire. I said Fuck and shit a lot in that 30 seconds. Probably 5 seconds but felt like an eternity. I never did figure out what I hung up on because I would have removed it.. Maybe GOD decided I needed to wait a few seconds before exiting the vehicle. 

Edit again; I edit a lot.   I do have a sling for the MP5 since it is a secondary firearm.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jun 11, 2020)

"Rgr" on the sling!
Long ago I started using an 8" fast-tech rig with "1 nylon tubular webbing and fast-tech clip attached to the M-4 and my vest, just under the right shoulder with this:
(quick on/quick off)
The AR or M-4 buttstock basically sits in or near the crook of your shoulder fulltime. Simple rotation into firing position.


----------



## Bypass (Jun 11, 2020)

Rabid Badger said:


> "Rgr" on the sling!
> I started used an 8" fast-tech rig attached to the m-4 and my vest, just under the right shoulder with this:
> (quick on/quick off)


That is a smart idea. Being able to quickly detach from things is always a good idea. But I'm preaching to the choir.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jun 11, 2020)

Not really the "Kit" thread but here goes:
​


----------



## The Quartermaster (Jun 11, 2020)

Rabid Badger said:


> Not really the "Kit" thread but here goes:
> View attachment 34374​


Do we even have one of those as it's own thread even?

Link for attention: 


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## The Quartermaster (Jun 16, 2020)

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Kaldak (Jun 16, 2020)

Build me one please!


----------



## The Quartermaster (Jun 16, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> Build me one please!


I actually happen to have an extra 11.5 assembled upper on hand already. It shoots barely above 1 MOA on average from a ten shot group for consistency, give or take at 100 using Hornady 55 SP's seated at 2.200, using Remington 223 brass with CCI SRP, and 25.5 of CFE223.

But that upper is the Aero no assist mated to a Ballistic Advantage 11.5 4150 CM 1/7, the one pictured that you're seeing is a Bootleg Enhanced no assist, takes off .8 ounces when compared to milspec.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jun 16, 2020)

My 1st scratch build: 

​


----------



## The Quartermaster (Jun 16, 2020)

Rabid Badger said:


> My 1st scratch build:
> 
> View attachment 34459​


I mean no offense if taken, but your BUIS set are both mounted wrong (backwards).


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jun 16, 2020)

The Quartermaster said:


> I mean no offense if taken, but your BUIS set are both mounted wrong (backwards).



No offense taken. They're mounted correctly. Zoom on the quick release levers.


----------



## The Quartermaster (Jun 16, 2020)

Rabid Badger said:


> No offense taken. They're mounted correctly. Zoom on the quick release levers.


I respectfully disagree, look at the levers also. Even the video shows that they fold up and forward, yours are going to fold up and the rear. the other dead giveaway is that the windage knob will always be on the right and to the rear. your's are facing away and to the left.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## DZ (Jun 16, 2020)

Flip up irons can be run either way, they aren't directional. The guys on my team who do run back up irons, they flip them backwards to save rail space. It's really handy, especially on shortys with limited real estate.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jun 16, 2020)

✌️


----------



## The Quartermaster (Jun 16, 2020)

I have a feeling that I'm just going to one day have the courage to go down to a shop, have them take off the FSB to that SBR of mine, put on some Geissele FF in mlok, and call it quits. Modernization to get that real estate is actually important. 

Thank you DZ, for that all important lesson of out of the box thinking.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jun 17, 2020)

Upgraded from what was already a very good bolt. To an even higher quality bolt from Lantac. It is the enhanced and balanced NIBx bolt with the round headed cam pin. This thing cycles like butter.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jun 17, 2020)

👍


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jun 17, 2020)

@The Quartermaster  not gonna quibble Brother. Lotso different versions of the same rear and front sights out there, especially MBUS. 

I was building lowers from scratch a few years ago and rattle canning the the finishing touches. That gun was my 1st and was gone by 2010.

If you mount an MBUS b.a.c.k.w.a.r.d.s.....it ......just.......loooooks....oooookwards...and you look fukn stupit as well, and that ain't me.

Different versions of the same sight ~~~~> Google has your answers about MAGPUL Gen I and II 2009 ad naseum.....


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jun 17, 2020)

Tinman6 said:


> My current EDC. Have a 2 banger mag holster as well. If I need more than 25 230 gr. Hydra-Shoks. Then I’m really somewhere I’d probably rather not be in the first place.



Looks like me and the inside of my truck and glad I'm in NC.
Looks like my battlewagon, nicely covered up with a towel or two but ready if I get stopped involuntarily in traffic by........some.......people I don't know....that aren't police and don't have authorization to stop traffic. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## The Pooze (Jun 22, 2020)

Tinman6 said:


> So here is the finalized version of this weapon. This is carbine numero uno. View attachment 34462View attachment 34463View attachment 34464View attachment 34465
> Changed the furniture for two reasons. First one being grip angle. My wrists have taken a beating. I was a sheet metal worker for quite awhile.
> Secondly, I don’t carry any more weight than absolutely necessary. So I swapped out the SOPMOD stock for the lighter version without battery compartments. Also like the coyote brown furniture.
> Swapped lights for the HSP WML from Inforce. I like the simplicity.
> ...


Those Inforce lights are slicker than snot on a door knob.  Nice build.


----------



## The Quartermaster (Jun 24, 2020)

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 20, 2020)

Anyone have experience with the Sig 365 or 365XL?  I’m looking for a carry gun that isn’t a Glock and I’m hearing good things about Sig’s offerings.


----------



## Blizzard (Jul 20, 2020)

Salt USMC said:


> Anyone have experience with the Sig 365 or 365XL?  I’m looking for a carry gun that isn’t a Glock and I’m hearing good things about Sig’s offerings.


I don't have either of those models; I'm old school and not a striker-fire guy.

However, I'm a big fan of Sigs.  I love my P229 so much that I sold my HK P2000 simply because I just wasn't shooting it anymore, even though it was the most reliable pistol I've ever owned - many years and thousands of rounds, never an issue, stovepipe, etc.  The Sig is nearly on par with that and I shoot it better.  In addition, I liked the thought Sig put into the build of the P229, it was designed to handle the recoil of a .40, which is what I shoot. 

So, not the models you're specifically looking at but if my experience with Sig is any indication, I'd wouldn't have any concerns. Opinion worth the price paid. 😊


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 20, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> I don't have either of those models; I'm old school and not a striker-fire guy.
> 
> However, I'm a big fan of Sigs.  I love my P229 so much that I sold my HK P2000 simply because I just wasn't shooting it anymore, even though it was the most reliable pistol I've ever owned - many years and thousands of rounds, never an issue, stovepipe, etc.  The Sig is nearly on par with that and I shoot it better.  In addition, I liked the thought Sig put into the build of the P229, it was designed to handle the recoil of a .40, which is what I shoot.
> 
> So, not the models you're specifically looking at but if my experience with Sig is any indication, I'd wouldn't have any concerns. Opinion worth the price paid. 😊



I had SIGs for many years...P220, P225, P226, and (my fave!) the P239 (in 9mm and .40 cal).  I sold them all and went all-Glock for uniformity.  But I absolutely love them.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Jul 20, 2020)

@Salt USMC I have a P320 and P320 compact but not the two models you are looking at.  My impressions are the triggers are better than the G19/17 by a mile but most people replace the triggers and sights on a Glock anyways (myself included).  I feel like the quality of the guns are great, if you do your part they will do theirs every single time.  I've had no issues with ammo or malfunctions, although my series was part of the "hand grenade Sig" set.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jul 20, 2020)

✌️


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 20, 2020)

Sig is a fine weapon, HK, Beretta, etc, etc...

Just about anything you buy over the counter will out shoot you and function. I've put them all through their paces, I will always be a Glock guy, simply because it's cheap, function and has comparable accuracy.  It's kinda of a Ford vs Chevy vs Dodge conversation.  Someone will tell you Toyota is better...

There is a reason why every serious organization,  spec ops, LE, PMC, etc, uses GLOCK. And I will drop the mic and walk away now!🤘


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 20, 2020)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Sig is a fine weapon, HK, Beretta, etc, etc...
> 
> Just about anything you buy over the counter will out shoot you and function. I've put them all through their paces, I will always be a Glock guy, simply because it's cheap, function and has comparable accuracy.  It's kinda of a Ford vs Chevy vs Dodge conversation.  Someone will tell you Toyota is better...
> 
> There is a reason why every serious organization,  spec ops, LE, PMC, etc, uses GLOCK. And I will drop the mic and walk away now!🤘



Now I run all Glock. I like uniformity, and I don't collect anymore, now it's all functional.

But we all know the reason everyone uses Glock is the $200 unit price (or whatever it is now).  Of course along with the incredible reliability and quality.  But most places buy turds if they were half the cost of the other guy.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jul 21, 2020)

✌️


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 21, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> Now I run all Glock. I like uniformity, and I don't collect anymore, now it's all functional.
> 
> But we all know the reason everyone uses Glock is the $200 unit price (or whatever it is now).  Of course along with the incredible reliability and quality.  But most places buy turds if they were half the cost of the other guy.



Gonna disagree with you on your last bit, but not looking to have an argument over it. Just stating the facts. I own several top brand pistols, I've competed and EDC'ed, and reviewed many of them. Glock has always been a cut above when compared in all areas. 1911 guys (I am one) will argue, Sig guys (I own several) will argue, HK guys (stroking an USP 9mm as I type this) will argue. Its always the same, oh I like this, or this is better for me, etc. If I take 2 novice shooters, take a G19 and Sig 228 out the box, the G19 will out perform the Sig 228 novice within 250 rds. I've actually proven that about 6-7 years ago. And still had an argument with a bunch of so called internet "experts" on the facts...

That all said, my completely irrelevant opinion and advice, save your money and buy a Glock. You can buy cheaper accessories,  easier to find, more available,  replacement parts are normally at your local shop, and with all that money you save, you can invest in ammo and learn to run that pistol like a scolded hound, vs being the too cool for school guy owner who gets out shot by dudes like me with a $400 plastic gun.🤣

ETA: picture of me about 10 years ago with my G22...🙄


----------



## The Quartermaster (Jul 24, 2020)

Well this certainly escalated.

Honestly for every Glock fan argumentative person I've ran onto, I treat them like I do with James Yeager; in one ear, out the next ear, and exit out or keep scrolling by.

I do the same for fallacy arguments too. As soon as I hear the appeals to authority, I revert back to my response for the James Yeager types.

Besides, in all honesty because facts matter more than emotionally attached previous investments to a personal choice for a tool, the reality is that software repetitive training matters more than hardware because as this video shows, nothing is infallible and training trumps your favorite brand and design of derp:






FWIW, uLtRa rElIaBlE just jammed, because narratives based on feelings are fake and physics are real. Training>hardware.

I'm no relevant person myself, but I do know that a Cottonwood PD SGT's issued G22 jammed while fighting for his life and aftermarket parts were found to be the fault for it, so that tosses out the aftermarket argument. Plus I like keeping my EDC's stock because changing things have and will cause stoppages as said earlier from a real world incident. And replacement parts are mute. I've had to replace a VP9 recoil rod and spring because after 30+ rounds sent, it was well over it's service life. HK sent replacements on their dime. Score! I've had a 1911 ejector that was a MIM POS and once I got a Wilson tool steel replacement, it's been good to go. I've had a G22 and a G20 frame crack, tell me, which shop locally carries spare frames?? It was no different than calling the other companies as all had to have parts sent by mail or mailed to them as the case was for Glock.

Now I'm not bashing Glock, it's a good design when they do run, but it isn't anything better than and in some cases, second rate to other designs. But let's be honest here, there's no money being saved EVER. A G19 gen 5 was selling for $619 locally when I went in to look at M&P 2.0 Compacts in 9 that were $459. That's hardly saving any money at all and if the prices were reversed, that is still not enough to buy quality ammo, mags, quality holsters, etc., and be good to go. Not even close to being correct or factual.

And if one is using a P228 to compare against a Glock 19, then they're deliberately not being fair. Put it up against another striker like an M&P 2.0 because things will be so much even on playing fields, from trigger, bore height, to the magazine capacity as anything else is being shamefully dishonest. Stock trigger against stock trigger, grip angles to vary with, etc.

Oh, and I have yet to see a guy with a "cheap" factory Glock out shoot a too cool for school expensive CZ Shadow in any 2 gun competition that I've been in. Even the LAV agrees on what's dominating, and he's a Glock fan last I knew.






Glocks aren't trash, but they're not the end all be all either. I think we should focus on that last aspect and push training more than hardware, something that this former SF and CIA contractor mentors us about it






And Kyle Lamb has been spotted more than once using a P320 in classes or as an EDC. Hm...


----------



## The Quartermaster (Jul 24, 2020)

After playing with the Trijicon MRO HD and Trijicon magnifier combo, I'm thinking of getting the EXPS3-4 and G33 magnifier set in it's place and using the Trijicons on the SBR instead.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 24, 2020)

The Quartermaster said:


> After playing with the Trijicon MRO HD and Trijicon magnifier combo, I'm thinking of getting the EXPS3-4 and G33 magnifier set in it's place and using the Trijicons on the SBR instead.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



I got rid of all my EOTechs and went straight to the MRO lol....

I like the HD, but I need to sell a kidney to get it.


----------



## The Quartermaster (Jul 24, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> I got rid of all my EOTechs and went straight to the MRO lol....
> 
> I like the HD, but I need to sell a kidney to get it.


If they were to put on the ACSS reticle with the MRO HD's, they would have a real winner in my opinion.


----------



## J. (Jul 25, 2020)

The Quartermaster said:


> Well this certainly escalated.
> 
> Honestly for every Glock fan argumentative person I've ran onto, I treat them like I do with James Yeager; in one ear, out the next ear, and exit out or keep scrolling by.
> 
> ...



Off topic, but great immediate action executed by that officer under stress.


----------



## Maligator (Jul 28, 2020)

Salt USMC said:


> Anyone have experience with the Sig 365 or 365XL?  I’m looking for a carry gun that isn’t a Glock and I’m hearing good things about Sig’s offerings.



Switch from a Glock g43 to the sig p365 for my "warm weather" carry gun. Both are excellent shooters but I prefer the trigger, sights, and feel of the p365.


----------



## LimaPanther (Jul 28, 2020)

I have fired various pistols but one that has really surprised me has been a Canick TP9v2. It was right on right out of the box and fired on the "Xs". I had bought it because of the price. Have put a lot of rounds down range now through it to see what it would take and thus far no problems. Sometimes a no name brand does great.


----------



## Bypass (Jul 29, 2020)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Gonna disagree with you on your last bit, but not looking to have an argument over it. Just stating the facts. I own several top brand pistols, I've competed and EDC'ed, and reviewed many of them. Glock has always been a cut above when compared in all areas. 1911 guys (I am one) will argue, Sig guys (I own several) will argue, HK guys (stroking an USP 9mm as I type this) will argue. Its always the same, oh I like this, or this is better for me, etc. If I take 2 novice shooters, take a G19 and Sig 228 out the box, the G19 will out perform the Sig 228 novice within 250 rds. I've actually proven that about 6-7 years ago. And still had an argument with a bunch of so called internet "experts" on the facts...
> 
> That all said, my completely irrelevant opinion and advice, save your money and buy a Glock. You can buy cheaper accessories,  easier to find, more available,  replacement parts are normally at your local shop, and with all that money you save, you can invest in ammo and learn to run that pistol like a scolded hound, vs being the too cool for school guy owner who gets out shot by dudes like me with a $400 plastic gun.🤣View attachment 34947
> 
> ETA: picture of me about 10 years ago with my G22...🙄


Love a HK USP 9mm Compact. Just can't justify the extra 500 over my Glock 19.


----------



## The Quartermaster (Jul 29, 2020)

So I decided the best way to get an offset back up type was by going the direction of buying a Trijicon RMR Type 2 with 6.5 MOA. The reason for choosing 6.5 MOA was that it would be easier to see in an emergency up close encounter in tandem with an LPVO that's already fulled zoomed out. Mount ordered with is the Reptilia Corp ROF-SAR 30mm for the RMR series.

Apparently it's being issued too. I did not know that at all. ROF-SAR 30MM FOR TRIJICON RMR - Reptilia


----------



## The Quartermaster (Aug 2, 2020)

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## The Quartermaster (Aug 7, 2020)

Hopefully it will be a good location as it feels like it will be while doing dry runs with it indoors, when I take 'er out soon to validate and make sure.

Thoughts?


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## LimaPanther (Aug 8, 2020)

I guess I am old school because I do not like a scope on a weapon. I only have a scope on the rifle I use to hunt with. My background is jungle warfare and running recon missions. A scope keeps you from seeing what is close in. When I went to the range at LeJeune, a few years back, all weapons to include the machineguns had scopes. When in a fire fight I want to see what is around me in my peripheral  vision. You can't with a scope.


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 8, 2020)

LimaPanther said:


> I guess I am old school because I do not like a scope on a weapon. I only have a scope on the rifle I use to hunt with. My background is jungle warfare and running recon missions. A scope keeps you from seeing what is close in. When I went to the range at LeJeune, a few years back, all weapons to include the machineguns had scopes. When in a fire fight I want to see what is around me in my peripheral  vision. You can't with a scope.



LVPOs have become popular.  I have a 1-4, and it does take some practice, though I prefer a RDS.  Optics are also popular on SPRs, recce-style, and SAM-R/DMR rifles.


----------



## LimaPanther (Aug 8, 2020)

I can understand in the civilian world that individuals like to dress up their weapons but when it comes to the bush and jungles what good are optics? I understand those that went to Afghanistan and Iraq did mostly desert or mountain warfare and optics may have been helpful. Those of us that have fought in jungles and heavily forested mountains saw no need of them. Question for those that went through the swamp phase of the Ranger Course. Would optics have helped in a fire fight?


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 8, 2020)

LimaPanther said:


> I can understand in the civilian world that individuals like to dress up their weapons but when it comes to the bush and jungles what good are optics? I understand those that went to Afghanistan and Iraq did mostly desert or mountain warfare and optics may have been helpful. Those of us that have fought in jungles and heavily forested mountains saw no need of them. Question for those that went through the swamp phase of the Ranger Course. Would optics have helped in a fire fight?



On the whole, I agree. I've been in the jungle as well, visibility 3 yd or less, and a RDS is pretty much all you need.  There's still an opportunity though in that setting for a DMR, and you'd want some sort of optic on that.  

Aside from specialty units you don't see LVPOs in large volume in the military, and with the units that do use them there is quite a deal of modularity to fit the environment.


----------



## The Quartermaster (Aug 8, 2020)

I don't live in the jungles and while true I am a civilian again, but I actually did serve and deployed to combat zones where sometimes shooting things wasn't a question but an answer to our survival really, and I live in Arizona where we are anywhere from urban, desert, or pines. 

With the limited trigger time, one of the lessons learned that when taking fire from another valley, it helps to be able to properly identify and doing your part to neutralizing a threat, and sometimes things can come at you while at max zoom and a red dot is faster and easier to use than iron sights, especially at night and even in day time while under stress; Most certainly not dressing up, because function over form is very real.

But eh, whatever. The best lesson learned actually was understanding that the battle space will not always be the same and that we cannot stay complacent with technology, because Iraq was not Afghanistan, and the way they fight there is not how they fought in Iraq.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 8, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> On the whole, I agree. I've been in the jungle as well, visibility 3 yd or less, and a RDS is pretty much all you need.  There's still an opportunity though in that setting for a DMR, and you'd want some sort of optic on that.
> 
> Aside from specialty units you don't see LVPOs in large volume in the military, and with the units that do use them there is quite a deal of modularity to fit the environment.


RDS is an optic.
I think the whole push behind the current family of optics is to get one that's good for close in and long range shooting. That way you only need one optic for everything (good luck on that).


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 9, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> RDS is an optic.
> I think the whole push behind the current family of optics is to get one that's good for close in and long range shooting. That way you only need one optic for everything (good luck on that).



Personally, I don't consider RDS a true optic since it's 1x, more of a shooting "aid", but yeah it is an optic.


----------



## The Quartermaster (Aug 21, 2020)

Seriously, would any collector of junk or old salt, happen to have or know a source for the formerly issued A1 brass deflector?

Asking for this southpaw wanting to trade or buy.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## JedisonsDad (Aug 21, 2020)

This was my Christmas/graduation present to myself.

Extar EP9


----------



## Bypass (Sep 9, 2020)

My silly half rant.

My view on ghetto fabulous survival. What two guns to carry and why.

Not including your Glock 19 A simple AR-15 in 5.56 and a MP5 in 9mm or clone slung on your back. Why? Because those two calibers will be everywhere and rifle beats pistol all day (Unless you play Call of Duty).







I will also be carrying a 44 magnum handgun for special occasions.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Sep 9, 2020)

✌️


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 9, 2020)

Tinman6 said:


> Nice setup! Basic, light and, effective. Great urban survival pieces. Along with the cannon for that special someone. Lol
> 
> As an aside. Most safety nazi’s will probably frown on the unsafe display of a loaded firearm. Really should have the safety on. The mag is loaded.



You just know someone had to....


----------



## The Quartermaster (Sep 11, 2020)

Bypass said:


> My silly half rant.
> 
> My view on ghetto fabulous survival. What two guns to carry and why.
> 
> ...


I like how everyone assumes we all carry a Glock 19, lol.


----------



## The Quartermaster (Sep 11, 2020)

Tinman6 said:


> Nice setup! Basic, light and, effective. Great urban survival pieces. Along with the cannon for that special someone. Lol
> 
> As an aside. Most safety nazi’s will probably frown on the unsafe display of a loaded firearm. Really should have the safety on. The mag is loaded.


It doesn't violate the four rules. Those who want to add to them are free to do so, just remember that it only applies to the person adding them and not the persons that they expect it too from.


----------



## The Quartermaster (Sep 11, 2020)

So I have decided to turn my beater Ruger lower and all Palmetto "just as good" beater upper into a Magpul meme rifle.

Something no one would want, lol. Then my buddy comes over and is now pining for it. Of all the rifles I own, THAT one??


----------



## GOTWA (Sep 11, 2020)

Here are my bangers.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 16, 2020)

Bypass said:


> Got it!!!! Yay!!!!
> 
> View attachment 35787


LOL....I just have to laugh at how obnoxious (in a good way) that hand cannon is.


----------



## Bypass (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Bypass (Sep 22, 2020)

So I decided I can't take it any longer...........


> I gotta pop the cherry on this rifle and see how good or how bad it is on the range. So I'm gonna go to the range fist of next month. I'm waiting because I gotta buy a yearly membership at my local range. But I'm stoked and hoping she really performs like she looks. Wish me luck.
> 
> EDIT; I forgot it is a Aero M5 lower with a complete AR Stoner 243 upper.


----------



## compforce (Sep 24, 2020)

removed pending some regulations that are being published


----------



## “The Old Man” (Oct 4, 2020)

Here is what I picked up today for my girlfriend. It’s a complete PSA PA-15. It has the CHF Chrome lined FN barrel. I like the fixed carbine stock better. Than I thought I would and, she loves it. Mounted up the Aimpoint with a GG&G Accucam qd mount I had in my parts stock. I have a nice Geissele Mount. However, I like the interchangeability I have. As we have a 3rd complete upper with detachable carry handle. This is a backup upper should one of ours go tits up. Just about got all the parts to build a 3rd complete rifle. To keep in the car with us all the time. So for now the Marlin .44 and, .44 Super Blackhawk ride in the car along with our armor, first aid kits, and other necessities of life.
Oh yeah, also have had great results with the Holosun magnifier. It actually compensated for my astigmatism. Without wearing my glasses! Nice round dot instead of a smear. View attachment 36089View attachment 36090View attachment 36091


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 4, 2020)

Solid day of building a range and shooting with old friends...Some of which who are made of metal.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Oct 5, 2020)

✌️


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 5, 2020)

Tinman6 said:


> Is that an H&K I see? Ah I remember those when I was in before we had M4’s and SBR’s.
> I have been looking at one of the Turkish Zenith knockoffs. However, I don’t have any other 9 mm weapons or ammo. So stocking a few thousands rounds of ammo for it would be tough.
> Sweet piece👍



On a LE tac team we used MP5s before we got M4s and Mk18s..... The 9mm MP5 (we also had .45) is THE sweetest shooting gun in the world.  Suppressed?  Shooooo......


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 28, 2020)

I heard you guys like guns!  Here’s a few boxes of my small pistol primers, with more on the way.



https://imgur.com/a/ZFcMhLH


Oh I guess there’s a new gun in there too.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 28, 2020)

Salt USMC said:


> I heard you guys like guns!  Here’s a few boxes of my small pistol primers, with more on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fancy!


----------



## GOTWA (Nov 28, 2020)

@Salt USMC  you trying to primer flex on us, br0?


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 28, 2020)

GOTWA said:


> @Salt USMC  you trying to primer flex on us, br0?


Funny.  If I recall correctly, he didn't even have anything a year or so ago.  Now, he posts up stuff like this. LOL.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 19, 2021)

Because @Ooh-Rah shouldn't get to have all the fun!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 19, 2021)

Salt USMC said:


> Because @Ooh-Rah shouldn't get to have all the fun!


Every day all day.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 19, 2021)

My new recce AR, with a Burris XTR-ii LVPO...


----------



## Gunz (Jan 25, 2021)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Every day all day.
> View attachment 38495



Did you and @Board and Seize pick up that pistol while you were shopping for coasters at Pier One?


----------



## Gunz (Jan 25, 2021)

My Ruger LCR 38/357 snub and (below) my LCRx 3" .38





I got a fondness for Ruger wheel guns. This one I carried for 20 years: My Speed Six .357


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 25, 2021)

Gunz said:


> Did you and @Board and Seize pick up that pistol while you were shopping for coasters at Pier One?



*NSFW*


----------



## “The Old Man” (Mar 8, 2022)

✌️


----------



## Grunt (Mar 8, 2022)

Nice purchase, Brother....


----------



## Blizzard (Mar 16, 2022)

Not a new shooter (posted it earlier) and not worthy of it's own thread but new toys for the shooter arrived today:


----------



## Muppet (Mar 21, 2022)

Don't know where to put this, I'm dying.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 21, 2022)

That's scary!  I'd probably go to jail forever if I had one. 🤣


----------



## Gunz (Mar 26, 2022)

.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Apr 22, 2022)

New little SBR build.


----------



## Bypass (Apr 27, 2022)

I found the back story behind SWORD Int firearms.

About Us - S.W.O.R.D. International






The SWORD story starts with my service in 2nd Ranger Battalion 75th Ranger Regiment.​During my time in Ranger Battalion, which includes deployments to Iraq and Afghanistan, I was shocked to see the lack of reliability, durability and functionality of our primary small arms system. Loose tolerances, poor materials and antiquated manufacturing techniques made for a sub standard weapon system. I was pleasantly surprised upon leaving the military as a firearms instructor and member of the private security industry, to see a renaissance of development within the private sector. Companies were developing upgrades and improvements for the civilian market that, if proved effective, might make their way into military and law enforcement service.
My excitement however was short lived when I realized that most of these “improvements” where poorly designed and manufactured gimmicks that focused on looking cool and selling, but little else. After joining the American manufacturing industry and seeing the amazing work done by that community, I realized something had to be done. We need to ensure that the United States Military and First responders on the ground who risk their life every day have access to the same advanced manufacturing techniques, materials and coatings that the aerospace and other military industrial complex industries benefit from.


> _If we as a nation can develop a multi billion dollar strike fighter every five years or so then why are we still issuing a 45 year old weapon system to our individual warfighters?_


And so began many years of hard work refining and reinventing American small arms until we were ready to launch a number of solutions based on that collaboration. SWORD International’s goal is to bring the United States’ immense manufacturing capabilities to bear on the firearms community to create world-class weapon systems with the goal of getting quality American manufactured weapon platforms and systems into the hands of Military, Law Enforcement and Civilians. In our infancy SWORD International set our mission in stone: _SWORD International will provide the United States military, law enforcement and first responder communities with the very best small arms solutions, utilizing the most advanced materials, coatings and manufacturing processes available. SWORD International will always manufacture its product solutions proudly in the United States of America. SWORD International will spare no expense, nor cut corners and we will never sacrifice excellence for profit, because lives depend on it._ “Rangers Lead The Way”
*Jeremy A. Elrod*
2nd Ranger Battalion 75th Ranger Regiment
President and Founder SWORD International Inc.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 27, 2022)

@Bypass that kinda reminds me of Citizen Arms here in NC, founded by a former Delta guy.

https://citizenarms.com/

I like the AR/M4 platform, but there have been so many turds in that punchbowl.  I appreciate any company--especially a small company and not one of the big names--enter the biz to try to make a better mousetrap.


----------



## Blizzard (Apr 30, 2022)

Keeping my fingers crossed but it might just be Christmas in April for me. Ordered this kit and it arrived yesterday:






I'm excited to throw it together and see how it works.  Will try to check it out tomorrow.

Aside from Mantis' marketing materials, I don't know much about it; don't know anyone that's used it. Without recoil, usefulness may be limited but we'll see. I'm obviously intrigued enough to give it a try.  Anyone here used this or any other Mantis products?


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 15, 2022)

✌️


----------



## Devildoc (May 15, 2022)

I had a 300 WINMAG once but never had the distance or opportunity to really stretch it out.  I sold it to get something a bit more reasonable for my needs.


----------



## Devildoc (May 15, 2022)

Bypass said:


> I understand. I need the power not so much the distance for larger game. Elk and such. Maybe a Moose.
> 
> I got this range I'm a member at right down the road.



I kind of wanted to get into that type of shooting, too, but it never materialized. In North Carolina there just isn't any game big enough to warrant that kind of round unless perhaps it's bear hunting.  Nor distance.  Here 200-300 yards is about the farthest shot.  Maybe 500 in the eastern part of the state but that's pretty extreme.


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 15, 2022)

✌️


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 15, 2022)

✌️


----------



## Gunz (May 15, 2022)

My company CO from Vietnam has a ranch in Lavaca County, Texas and has a 700 yard range. This is me on the Barrett M99 shooting API at a steel manhole cover. When a round hits the target you see a tiny flash of fire in the scope...and about a second and a half later you hear a little clang.


----------



## Bypass (May 15, 2022)

Tinman6 said:


> And to imagine. Not a week ago I had to turn down going on a ram hunt. That is being completely sponsored by the Jared Burke Foundation.
> My neurological health isn’t so spiffy at the moment. So no climbing around the mountains right now😟


You should go with me to Ox Ranch as well. Take an ATV to your blind and just relax and enjoy nature. Maybe shoot something if you feel like it.


----------



## Bypass (May 15, 2022)

Gunz said:


> My company CO from Vietnam has a ranch in Lavaca County, Texas and has a 700 yard range. This is me on the Barrett M99 shooting API at a steel manhole cover. When a round hits the target you see a tiny flash of fire in the scope...and about a second and a half later you hear a little clang.
> 
> View attachment 39478


That looks like fun!!


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (May 15, 2022)

8.5” SAM7 SBR…


----------



## Bypass (May 15, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> 8.5” SAM7 SBR…


Those SAM7s are great very well built AKs.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (May 15, 2022)

It’s totally a range toy… but worth every penny. Got the form 1 back in 11 days.


----------



## Bypass (May 15, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> It’s totally a range toy… but worth every penny. Got the form 1 back in 11 days.


11 days? That's gotta be a record!!!


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (May 15, 2022)

So… out of the blue my wife said she wanted her own gun and to know how to shoot it and maintain it. I laid out all of my pistols and she landed on the P320 x-carry legion. Went to the range and she crushed it. Whet to the local gun shop. She messed around with 30 guns and decided to bug an x-carry legion. Put the non threaded barrel, Borbo rear sight, Dawson front sight and 6.5 moa RMR. Proud husband!


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (May 15, 2022)

View attachment IMG_0541.MOV


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (May 15, 2022)

Bypass said:


> Gonna give you the husband of the year award! I love it when new shooters get excited over the skill/sport/art.


She’s a beast. Only took 11 years.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (May 15, 2022)

View attachment IMG_0531.MOV
She’s consistent. Stance, grip and presentation all look good. She just anticipates recoil.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (May 15, 2022)

Bypass said:


> I saw that a little in the first video on the locked slide she jerked a little trying to make it fire again but that's Ok She is learning, and she will get there.


Thanks! One thing I learned over the years is that a husband should never try and teach his wife. When she came to me and wanted to learn I was blown away. We went out and I was patient, she listened and in the end she found she enjoys shooting…somewhat. The whole point was she having a gun she’s familiar with so when I deploy she has protection.


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 15, 2022)

✌️


----------



## Devildoc (May 15, 2022)

I shot IDPA match yesterday, I'm constantly about 2/3 down the score sheet.  I'm shooting VP9, I want to switch to the Glock but I need a new trigger bar and spring. It's got the New York  bar in it which is a crappy heavy pull.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (May 15, 2022)

Who’s in the north Las Vegas area?


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 15, 2022)

✌️


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (May 15, 2022)

Working on a new survival rifle for CSAR. DD MK18z


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 15, 2022)

✌️


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 15, 2022)

✌️


----------



## Kaldak (May 15, 2022)

Bypass said:


> I'm going out to Texas this year to this place. OX Ranch
> 
> You should go with me.



That looks like an extremely pricey little excursion. How many nights are you staying? Have your eye on any particular game?


----------



## Devildoc (May 15, 2022)

Tinman6 said:


> Why not get a stock trigger setup and polish it up?  Or put in an Apex trigger.



I may end up there, but I want to eliminate the low hanging fruit first. Cheap, and easy to switch out. 

Right now I can't shoot the Glock because the trigger is too heavy, when I was in the hospital after my cancer surgery they had a line in my right wrist up against that nerve, and I have a little lost strength.


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 15, 2022)

✌️


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 15, 2022)

✌️


----------



## Devildoc (May 15, 2022)

I can hunt all the deer I want right now for free by just driving down my road. We have a crap ton of deer around here, and the sides of the roads are littered with carcasses.


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 15, 2022)

✌️


----------



## Bypass (May 15, 2022)

Tinman6 said:


> Same here in Missouri👍


Y'all got some big deer in Missouri.


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 15, 2022)

✌️


----------



## Archangel27 (May 16, 2022)

Tinman6 said:


> Shit yeah we do



Yeah when they aren't crashing into our cars or eating our flowers.


----------



## Archangel27 (May 16, 2022)

On a more serious note, since I'm (likely) due to off cycle PCS, should I just wait to purchase an AR and M17 in my new duty station, or should I get one once I return CONUS?  Want to minimize paperwork and headaches if possible.


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 16, 2022)

✌️


----------



## Marauder06 (May 16, 2022)

Archangel27 said:


> On a more serious note, since I'm (likely) due to off cycle PCS, should I just wait to purchase an AR and M17 in my new duty station, or should I get one once I return CONUS?  Want to minimize paperwork and headaches if possible.


What OCONUS duty station?  Some are a bigger hassle than others to have those kinds of weapons.


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 21, 2022)

✌️


----------



## Gunz (May 21, 2022)

Tinman6 said:


> Here is one of my more sedate and classic hunting weapons. It is actually my favorite walking in the woods and, taking a nap weapons. Along with my Super Blackhawk on my hip👍View attachment 39521
> Savage 24VA 30-30/20 gauge.



That's nice. I had a Savage 16ga breakopen years ago. Kicked like horse but I loved it.


----------



## Grunt (May 21, 2022)

Gunz said:


> That's nice. I had a Savage 16ga breakopen years ago. Kicked like horse but I loved it.


My Dad has that exact shotgun - single barrel. He is 76 now and has had it since he was 12, IIRC. Still kicks like a mule.


----------



## Devildoc (May 21, 2022)

Put a Ghost Ultimate 3.5 connector and 5# trigger spring in the Glock, trigger pull is soooooo much better and lighter.


----------



## Gunz (May 21, 2022)

Grunt said:


> My Dad has that exact shotgun - single barrel. He is 76 now and has had it since he was 12, IIRC. Still kicks like a mule.



Yep, single barrel. I tore up the woods of Onslow County with that thing. That was when Jacksonville NC had thousands of acres of forest accessible by logging roads. Used to drive my Ford Pinto in there, park it & hunt all day. Nobody within miles.


----------



## Devildoc (May 21, 2022)

Gunz said:


> Yep, single barrel. I tore up the woods of Onslow County with that thing. That was when Jacksonville NC had thousands of acres of forest accessible by logging roads. Used to drive my Ford Pinto in there, park it & hunt all day. Nobody within miles.



Hofmann Forest is still there as is Croatan Natl Forest/Game Lands.  Because of those two protected forested areas most of Onslow is still unoccupied.  Great hunting.


----------



## Gunz (May 21, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> Hofmann Forest is still there as is Croatan Natl Forest/Game Lands.  Because of those two protected forested areas most of Onslow is still unoccupied.  Great hunting.



That’s good to know. Last time I was there was about 9 years ago. My kid was playing baseball for the Morehead City Marlins. Brought back lots of memories for me going through J-ville and Swansboro.


----------



## Devildoc (May 21, 2022)

Gunz said:


> That’s good to know. Last time I was there was about 9 years ago. My kid was playing baseball for the Morehead City Marlins. Brought back lots of memories for me going through J-ville and Swansboro.



I grew up there, 3001 Saipan Drive in Tarawa Terrace II, early to mid 70s, then stationed there (90s).  To me it's "home" though I've lived other places longer.  Now it's changed so much. 

We go to Morehead City/Atlantic Beach a couple or three times a year.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (May 23, 2022)

The can was released from NFA jail today!! Omega 45k😎


----------



## Gunz (May 23, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> View attachment 39530
> The can was released from NFA jail today!! Omega 45k😎



Nice. They won’t hear you shooting them from your helicopter. 😎


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (May 23, 2022)

Bypass said:


> I am so tempted right now.
> 
> Gold AK 47 M70 - AtlanticFirearms.com


😈dooooo iiiiiiiiitttt!😈


----------



## Gunz (May 23, 2022)

Bypass said:


> I am so tempted right now.
> 
> Gold AK 47 M70 - AtlanticFirearms.com



Spring El Chapo from the SuperMax & send me a couple of kilos.


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 28, 2022)

✌️


----------



## Grunt (May 29, 2022)

Bypass said:


> This'll be my next purchase. Awaiting funds but it'll go great with my Bergara B14 HMR 300 wm for practice.
> 
> Buy Bergara B14R 22LR 18 Steel Online


That's a work of art, Brother. Happy buying!


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (May 29, 2022)

Old reliable stopped being reliable the other day.
Bad gas rings. The one in the middle is what they should look like.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (May 29, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> View attachment 39530
> The can was released from NFA jail today!! Omega 45k😎


Cool, I have an Omega 9k that I really like. Sits on my Scorpion


----------



## Gunz (May 31, 2022)

Mine was about $150, regular price, when I bought it.


----------



## Gunz (May 31, 2022)

Yep, Rem 700, in .204 Ruger with custom walnut stock and shoots smooth as butter...but you can't beat a lead sled for zeroing in.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jun 9, 2022)

✌️


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 10, 2022)

Nice place dude....


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jun 10, 2022)

✌️


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jun 15, 2022)

✌️


----------



## Gunz (Jun 15, 2022)

Tinman6 said:


> When I travel interstate here is what I always have in the truck anyway. In Missouri, your vehicle is an extension of your home.
> First pic, marlin 1894 .44 magnum, Ruger Super Blackhawk 4-5/8” .44 magnum.
> Ammunition is Underwood Ammo, 300 grain Hornady XTP loaded to 1500fps. It will slay ANYTHING on the North American continent.
> 
> ...




Send those to me. Immediately.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jun 17, 2022)

✌️


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jun 17, 2022)

✌️


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jun 17, 2022)

✌️


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jun 17, 2022)

✌️


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jun 17, 2022)

✌️


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jun 17, 2022)

✌️


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jun 17, 2022)

This one is just so handy for backpacking. And has choke tubes. View attachment 39668View attachment 39669View attachment 39670


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jun 17, 2022)

✌️


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jun 17, 2022)

✌️


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jun 17, 2022)

✌️


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jun 18, 2022)

Got the tax stamp back for this little gem while the site was down. Figured I’d share😎


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 18, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> Got the tax stamp back for this little gem while the site was down. Figured I’d share😎View attachment 39687


Nice!  How long was your wait?


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jun 18, 2022)

Salt USMC said:


> Nice!  How long was your wait?


Since I did that one snail mail it was about 4 months. When I did the eForm 1 for the SAM7K it’s was 11 days from when they got the fingerprint cards and I sent those 2 day air.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jun 18, 2022)

✌️


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jun 18, 2022)

Tinman6 said:


> Form 1 can took exactly 2 weeks to come back.


eForms are awesome! Curious how quick an eForm 4 will be.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 18, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> Got the tax stamp back for this little gem while the site was down. Figured I’d share😎View attachment 39687


Oh my god!!! That’s an army gun for killing in war!! It has thingys on it!!


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jun 18, 2022)

Gunz said:


> Oh my god!!! That’s an army gun for killing in war!! It has thingys on it!!


Nerd🤓


----------



## Topkick (Jun 18, 2022)

Gunz said:


> Oh my god!!! That’s an army gun for killing in war!! It has thingys on it!!


And Its black...why does anybody need a black gun?  🤣


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jun 18, 2022)

✌️


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 18, 2022)

Tinman6 said:


> Oh SHIT…I thought that is why I have…over 200 guns for, killing shit🤣🤣🤣


You can brag about how many guns you have. And that is fine, we have all seen "I got this dude's" can you brag about how you can live? 

Not being a dick, and I get, that's what this thread is for. But come on man... "I got guns"....

Fuck, I'd take most people's shit with a Glock 19 and full mag. I get it, and please don't take this as me being an asshole, I do actually try not to be. But give it a rest, if the best you have is showing off guns you have, and video's of you not up to par, then you are doing yourself a disservice.  I actually enjoyed reading you input on being a chem guy.


Anyway, again, no disrespect.  Just putting it out there.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jun 18, 2022)

✌️


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jun 18, 2022)

✌️


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 18, 2022)

Well I tried... get it hero😉


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jun 18, 2022)

✌️


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jun 18, 2022)

✌️


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 18, 2022)

Tinman6 said:


> Didn’t  think it was bragging, if you have the gear dude. I have been amassing this collection tor years.


Dude you are a clown, and only tolerated because you been on the board for a minute (when it was dead) STFU Mr 200 gun's... Nobody cares...🤣


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jun 18, 2022)

✌️


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 18, 2022)

Tinman6 said:


> Yes you did Sir. You came wrong amd I responded in kind because I have “stuff” going on like everybody else. So it is dropped on this end✌️
> Not a heroic bone in my body. Just a guy trying to make it like everyone else. Yes, I live okay… paid my dues.



You are a dork, and your replys prove it.  😉


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jun 18, 2022)

✌️


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jun 18, 2022)

✌️


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jun 18, 2022)

✌️


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 18, 2022)

Tinman6 said:


> @Diamondback 2/2 of course I am not up to par. Whatever that is by whatever standard. I am a 60 year old former enlisted puke. I am not a “unit” guy or anything like that. I just train to be the best I can be at my age. As well as I am one of the medics for a State Preparedness Organization. If I can help my community. That is my position as a citizen. To be the best I can be for my people. Sorry if I have offended ANYONE with my posts.
> Won’t post anymore. Thought it was enriching… guess I was wrong.




I'm not going to engage with you anymore after this post. I was making an observation and responding.  The truth, I don't give two fucks about this bullshit.  You rolled man, and this is the internet. So you do you, post your 200 guns,  think your cool at any age...Its all good bubba, didn't mean to ruffle the fethers, but obviously I did. Have a great night, have a great life, enjoy your 200 guns, after being a big bad biker man who went to prison (not sure how that is a thing)... but yeah dude I think that you are absolutely full of shit and bring nothing to this board other than "oh I have this gun" and "watch my video" of being very sub par.

Regardless, enjoy your life and family.  Stop feeding these youngsters bullshit "old man" and find another board to lye too.

Me I'm 👍


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jun 18, 2022)

✌️


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jun 18, 2022)

✌️


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 18, 2022)

Tinman6 said:


> Struck a nerve huh
> 
> Go fuck yourself


We shall see... I am pretty straightforward.  I do not think you are.

Especially on your content...

But get it homie...😉😁


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jun 18, 2022)

✌️


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 18, 2022)

Tinman6 said:


> Thanks for the notice, didn’t ask for your pesos. Also this “Old Man” has nothing better to do and, I travel a lot… be seeing ya’😉




Hay man, this ain't what this thread is for, I am sure I'll get my peepee shaped for it. Hell they might take it down.... but I know, and you know... so let's leave it there.😆


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jun 18, 2022)

✌️


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jun 18, 2022)

✌️


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 18, 2022)

Tinman6 said:


> Pretty straight here and, got all my rights restored for whatever that is worth. Had an old lady raped and murdered you fucking prick. Look it up seeing as how you know so much. So I took care of business. And that was the end of that.
> Takes all kinds, right👍


You did time for manslaughter/murder? Whats your SID#, whats your "call" number?

I don't believe you,  but I will shake your hand and buy you a beer if I am not right...


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jun 19, 2022)

✌️


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Topkick (Jun 19, 2022)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Hay man, this ain't what this thread is for, I am sure I'll get my peepee shaped for it. Hell they might take it down.... but I know, and you know... so let's leave it there.😆


Can you guys please just take this to PM?
I enjoy this thread for its intended discussion and dont want to see it closed..


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 19, 2022)

.


----------



## Blizzard (Jun 19, 2022)

Trying to get this thread back on track a little bit...

This isn't mine - belongs to a buddy - but it's my next build:

Can Cannon - uses .223 blanks to launch cans, tennis balls, or golf balls (small attachment). 

Haven't tried golf balls because it supposedly launches them up to 600 yds (this is less interesting to me anyway)!   Can launcher works great, even with tall boys.

Also has a grappling hook option because...why not?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 19, 2022)

Topkick said:


> Can you guys please just take this to PM?
> I enjoy this thread for its intended discussion and dont want to see it closed..




yep, lol


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 19, 2022)

Blizzard said:


> Trying to get this thread back on track a little bit...
> 
> This isn't mine - belongs to a buddy - but it's my next build:
> 
> ...



I need one of these for actual golf.


----------



## Blizzard (Jun 19, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> I need one of these for actual golf.


It's just about the only way the game would interest me. 🙂


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 27, 2022)

My "20 year pistol" is being built. I will post some pics when it gets in- I wanted a new carry pistol, but also wanted to spend a little money (I have 4 glocks and a couple Sigs, including a 320 that looks remarkably like @Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 from up above that are pretty bare bones) in recognition of me passing 2 decades. 

I have a long gun being built too- I will throw those up if it ever gets done lol.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jul 30, 2022)

Went by Spartan Arms to get a gas tube and an H2 buffer and this little fella followed me home…


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jul 30, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> When Spartan Arms to get a gas tube and an H2 buffer and this little fella followed me home…View attachment 40078


Remember to spey or neuter them strays. After they follow you home🤣🤣🤣


Very nice piece!


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jul 30, 2022)

Already has an appointment with Trijicon, CH precision, and Dawson. Should be GTG!


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jul 31, 2022)

I have been banned by the Skipper from any further firearm purchases for the rest of the year. Sad days ahead boys… sad days.


----------



## Kaldak (Jul 31, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> I have been banned by the Skipper from any further firearm purchases for the rest of the year. Sad days ahead boys… sad days.



Household 6 strikes again! 😉


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jul 31, 2022)

Nicole said I should pick up a drug habit…. It would be cheaper.😂


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jul 31, 2022)

I don’t golf, gamble, hit the titty bars, I  hate sports and my only other hobby is cooking. What’s a girl to do?


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jul 31, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> I don’t golf, gamble, hit the titty bars, I  hate sports and my only other hobby is cooking. What’s a girl to do?


Sports sucks, have a great chick. that is just as perverted as I. 
Our thing is COOKING! Just ordered an A5 Wagyu picanha to burn next weekend. 
How about a MEAT PORN thread? Had to order some more saffron rice. Also going to make a nice chimichurri. To accompany the beef. Until most shut down. places like Texas De Brazil, Fogo De Chao, etc. Were the equivalent of a titty bar for me😀


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 1, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> I have been banned by the Skipper from any further firearm purchases for the rest of the year. Sad days ahead boys… sad days.


You’re doing the Lord’s work and your sacrifice will not go unnoticed.

But the next thing you need, I think, is one of these: Store | Icarus Precision LLC


----------



## Gunz (Aug 1, 2022)

Kaldak said:


> Household 6 strikes again! 😉



Giver her one of these.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 8, 2022)

M4 LE… The Unicorn:)


----------



## Grunt (Aug 8, 2022)

I like that a lot! Yep… a lot…


----------



## Gunz (Aug 8, 2022)

FIFY


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 8, 2022)

Show off! 😎


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 8, 2022)

Grunt said:


> I like that a lot! Yep… a lot…


Waited almost two years for it. Didn’t think it was ever going to happen so I purchased that SAM7-K and the very next day I was at the gun shop with a buddy who was buying something and BOoM! Two came in. Thank god I have an understanding wife!!


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 8, 2022)

The start of something wonderful🥰


----------



## JedisonsDad (Aug 8, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> The start of something wonderful🥰
> View attachment 40191


That’s a good looking pistol upper.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 8, 2022)

JedisonsDad said:


> That’s a good looking pistol upper.


Nah, I’m a stamp collector. I have a lower I did a form one on a few years back that’s been sitting. I’m putting the Surefire SOCOM 2 plate break on it. It’s going to obnoxious 🥸


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 8, 2022)

With five more weeks of being broken I figured I’d build something.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## “The Old Man” (Aug 8, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> Nah, I’m a stamp collector. I have a lower I did a form one on a few years back that’s been sitting. I’m putting the Surefire SOCOM 2 plate break on it. It’s going to obnoxious 🥸


Would like to hear about how well you like that brake. I love the SF 4 prong FH personally. Have a qd SF Warden that I am hoping to convert. If the NFA goes away, like it should. 

Mainly want to know how well the brake works for you. What length barrel?


----------



## “The Old Man” (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 8, 2022)

“The Old Man” said:


> Would like to hear about how well you like that brake. I love the SF 4 prong FH personally. Have a qd SF Warden that I am hoping to convert. If the NFA goes away, like it should.
> 
> Mainly want to know how well the brake works for you. What length barrel?


I have one on a 14.5 and love it. Shoots super flat.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## “The Old Man” (Aug 8, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> I have one on a 14.5 and love it. Shoots super flat.


I have a 14.5 URG-I USASOC upper. Was built by Potomac Armory in Herndon VA. It was one of the "contract" uppers. I like it pretty good. 
Do you have any experience with the 4 prong? To be able to give input on the pro's and con's. Of one over the other. I really like the lower signature of rhe 4 prong. It is just am exercise in what if's at this point. 
However, I have a PDW in mind. That I will probably want to have a better controlled muzzle impulse.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Aug 8, 2022)

pardon the typos, I am tired.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Aug 8, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> View attachment 40196


Your taste in arms in excellent Sir!


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 8, 2022)

“The Old Man” said:


> I have a 14.5 URG-I USASOC upper. Was built by Potomac Armory in Herndon VA. It was one of the "contract" uppers. I like it pretty good.
> Do you have any experience with the 4 prong? To be able to give input on the pro's and con's. Of one over the other. I really like the lower signature of rhe 4 prong. It is just am exercise in what if's at this point.
> However, I have a PDW in mind. That I will probably want to have a better controlled muzzle impulse.


This is technique only, for flash suppression I like the bird cage. It’s does a fine job but full auto it tends to rise to the right. I have comps/breaks on just a hand full of guns and I do so because I like how flat they run. One thing I discovered was the BCM flash hider/comp “hybrid”… you kind of get the best both worlds. I had a 4 prong on an 11.5 and for me the A2 is just as good for around 5 bones.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 8, 2022)

“The Old Man” said:


> Your taste in arms in excellent Sir!


Thank you!


----------



## “The Old Man” (Aug 8, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> This is technique only, for flash suppression I like the bird cage. It’s does a fine job but full auto it tends to rise to the right. I have comps/breaks on just a hand full of guns and I do so because I like how flat they run. One thing I discovered was the BCM flash hider/comp “hybrid”… you kind of get the best both worlds. I had a 4 prong on an 11.5 and for me the A2 is just as good for around 5 bones.


Thanks, the 4 prong was spec'd. So it is what is on it. I am a fan of old pencil barreled A1's/A2's with the standard birdcage. Just a lot easier with such a low weight and, zero fuss. 
Appreciate your input a TON.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 8, 2022)

BCMGUNFIGHTER™ Compensator MOD 0 - 5.56

I have both versions of these and they are money. We did a night shoot with the rep for B.E. Meyer and I supplied the guns. Brought one with the BCM muzzle device and it out performed the A2 for flash suppression and held its own as a comp.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 8, 2022)

“The Old Man” said:


> Thanks, the 4 prong was spec'd. So it is what is on it. I am a fan of old pencil barreled A1's/A2's with the standard birdcage. Just a lot easier with such a low weight and, zero fuss.
> Appreciate your input a TON.


No worries brother. I love talking shop. This is my golf I guess.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 8, 2022)

Reckon while I’m down I post one gun a day until I go back to work. Something to keep me occupied. Any objections let me know and I’ll stand down😁


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 8, 2022)

I’ll add backstory and build specs as well.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 8, 2022)

For your viewing pleasure…
View attachment IMG_0427.MOV


----------



## “The Old Man” (Aug 8, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> For your viewing pleasure…
> View attachment 40197


You have been in the same sub-par school as I🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## “The Old Man” (Aug 8, 2022)

Thanks for reviving the overload of good shit Brother. Hope, it is beneficial in your recovery Sir.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 8, 2022)

It’s helping with the lows for sure. Humor has sustained my people for thousands of years.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 9, 2022)

On today’s installment of “A Stroll Downtown” with your host, Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 we will take a gander at the bastard child of Beretta and Langdon Tactical. Behold, the LTT Elite 92G!


----------



## Grunt (Aug 9, 2022)

The jealousy and pure envy of this thread is appalling -- at least to me...


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 9, 2022)

It’s not often you find anything besides Glocks and M&P’s at the BX gun counter. Stumbled across this little gem a while back. Have yet to shoot it but it seems to have the finest striker fire trigger I’ve ever pulled.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Aug 9, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> It’s not often you find anything besides Glocks and M&P’s at the BX gun counter. Stumbled across this little gem a while back. Have yet to shoot it but it seems to have the finest striker fire trigger I’ve ever pulled.View attachment 40203


Those and the PPQ have EXCELLENT triggers!


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 9, 2022)

Last one for today…. All the parts came in so I slapped them on. Sig P320 Spector Comp, RMR type 2 3.25 MOA, C&H mounting plate, Dawson .400 front and rear irons and an X300U-B.


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 9, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> It’s not often you find anything besides Glocks and M&P’s at the BX gun counter. Stumbled across this little gem a while back. Have yet to shoot it but it seems to have the finest striker fire trigger I’ve ever pulled.View attachment 40203


My man!


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 9, 2022)

Salt USMC said:


> My man!


Did your come with the red dot cut from the factory?


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 9, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> Did your come with the red dot cut from the factory?


Yes, it’s the optics ready version


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 10, 2022)

I’ll have to send mine off to get cut. 

Do you know what Safariland 6000 series ALS holster works with it? New to the Walther line up and not sure what plastic version the SF is closest to.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 10, 2022)

This is what was on the Walther web site regarding Safariland holsters…

_*NOTE: There are a number of holsters available from Safariland that are made for competitors’ handguns that will work with various Q4 SF and Q5 SF models. They work when certain weapon lights are mounted to the SF models. We did not include those on this list because they are not officially approved and thus we do not want to cause any confusion. *_

Edit: I did reach out to Walther and they were no help…


----------



## Andoni (Aug 10, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> I’ll have to send mine off to get cut.
> 
> Do you know what Safariland 6000 series ALS holster works with it? New to the Walther line up and not sure what plastic version the SF is closest to.


I can check and see what model my old school SL holster is, it works with Walther, I'll let you know. It's probably not gonna be officially approved, either, but it might be a start.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 10, 2022)

On today’s installment of “A Stroll Downtown” with your host, Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 we are going to dig way back in the vault and review a build I did around 14 or so years ago with updates along the way. Like my SERE/water survival instructor does, we will go tip to but  and break it down.

Built on DPMS upper and lower (one of the good sets with no milling marks) set, has a Surefire SOCOM pinned and welded to a DD 14.5”!barrel. Has the OG 6 lug 12” DD lite rail, Surefire Scout with Cloud Defensive pressure pad retainer, Troy VFG, DD BCG, Geissele SSA-E trigger, an old EoTech 556 (when they were good before they went bad) with a G34 magnifier, Magpul grip and UBR stock.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Aug 10, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> On today’s installment of “A Stroll Downtown” with your host, Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 we are going to dig way back in the vault and review a build I did around 14 or so years ago with updates along the way. Like my SERE/water survival instructor does, we will go tip to but  and break it down.
> 
> Built on DPMS upper and lower (one of the good sets with no milling marks) set, has a Surefire SOCOM pinned and welded to a DD 14.5”!barrel. Has the OG 6 lug 12” DD lite rail, Surefire Scout with Cloud Defensive pressure pad retainer, Troy VFG, DD BCG, Geissele SSA-E trigger, an old EoTech 556 (when they were good before they went bad) with a G34 magnifier, Magpul grip and UBR stock.
> 
> View attachment 40218


Mike J?


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 10, 2022)

“The Old Man” said:


> Mike J?


???


----------



## “The Old Man” (Aug 10, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> ???


SERE dude


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 10, 2022)

Yes. Mike J was my instructor when I went through SERE. Water survival to be exact.


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 10, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> I’ll have to send mine off to get cut.
> 
> Do you know what Safariland 6000 series ALS holster works with it? New to the Walther line up and not sure what plastic version the SF is closest to.


The SF models are built off of the PPQ, but their frames are different enough that they need different holsters.

I have no idea which Safariland holster will fit the Q4.  I will say that you can use Q5 SF holsters with the Q4.  The only difference is the slide length.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 10, 2022)

Salt USMC said:


> The SF models are built off of the PPQ, but their frames are different enough that they need different holsters.
> 
> I have no idea which Safariland holster will fit the Q4.  I will say that you can use Q5 SF holsters with the Q4.  The only difference is the slide length.


WALTHER DEFENSE PPQ SLIDE OPTIC MILLING UPGRADE PROGRAM - C&H Precision Weapons

Seems like a good price. Last time I’ll buy a $1500 pistol without an optics cut.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 11, 2022)

On today’s installment of “A Stroll Downtown” with your host, Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 we have a fine “modern” example of the pistol that won two world wars chambered in… you guessed it, The Lord’s caliber. It’s a 1911, it’s a Springfield, it’s an Operator and it’s ready for a tactical response!

Out of the box I was printing 2 inch groups at 25 yards. Only work I did to it was tighten up the frame to slide fit, throat and polish the feed ramps and add the Surefire.


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 11, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> WALTHER DEFENSE PPQ SLIDE OPTIC MILLING UPGRADE PROGRAM - C&H Precision Weapons
> 
> Seems like a good price. Last time I’ll buy a $1500 pistol without an optics cut.


Exactly.  Going forward, all of my pistols are going to have dots on them or at least be cut for dots from the factory.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 11, 2022)

Picked this up in 2017 right before I came back on AD. Gander Mountain was closing down and practically stole it.
Smith & Wesson M&P 9L C.O.R.E. From their performance center. Changed out the ported barrel for the KKM, rebuilt the fire controls with Apex, Trijicon suppressor height sights, C&H mounting plate for the RMR.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 11, 2022)

.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 11, 2022)

Lord help me I love the P320s. Much like Pokémon I have to catch them all!🥸


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 11, 2022)

From left to right: my P320 X Carry Legion, my backup P320 X Carry Legion and my wife’s minus the threaded barrel. AMERICA!!!💥🇺🇸💥!


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 19, 2022)

Let the unconstitutional tax stamp wait begin…😡


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 19, 2022)

Does anyone want more gun porn? I’ve got 3.5 weeks to go and I’m board as hell…


----------



## Kaldak (Aug 19, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> Does anyone want more gun porn? I’ve got 3.5 weeks to go and I’m board as hell…



I wouldn't object...


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 19, 2022)

Kaldak said:


> I wouldn't object...


The people have spoken!


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 19, 2022)

On today’s installment of “A Stroll Downtown” with your host, Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 we have my attempt at a Mk18. Spike’s Tactical upper and lower, Colt 10.3” Commando barrel, Spike’s BCG, PRI Gas Buster CH, T2 buffer and a Geissele SSA-E trigger.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 19, 2022)

Not sure if posted before...but here ya go.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 20, 2022)

I need something like that for my Vector!!


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 20, 2022)

On today’s installment of “A Stroll Downtown” with your host, Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 we have a Glock 17 Gen 4. It was a blue label buy with interesting roll marks I’ve never seen on a Glock. The slide is marked USA and the frame has the state of Georgia on it. All Zev fire controls, trijicon sights, extended takedown and slide release, tungsten guide rod, and Zev stainless pin set.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 20, 2022)

Is this Glock a unicorn or pretty common? I’ve never seen one and ive been Glocking since the gen 3.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 20, 2022)

Seems common? 

https://glockcollector.info/2017/08/26/roll-marks-on-slides-andor-frames/

Glock Austria vs. Glock USA made Pistols


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 20, 2022)

Well hell…😂


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 20, 2022)

Still a nice addition to the collection.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 20, 2022)

It has the GA state proof mark on the right side of the slide as well.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 20, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> Well hell…😂



I've always enjoyed tracing the provenience of guns through their stamps. I was pretty good at SKSs at one point but I've forgotten most of that now.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 20, 2022)

SpitfireV said:


> I've always enjoyed tracing the provenience of guns through their stamps. I was pretty good at SKSs at one point but I've forgotten most of that now.


It’s interesting and fun for sure.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 20, 2022)

Well y’all nerds are going to get a long gun and a hand gun posted while I’m down. It keeps me sane🤪


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 20, 2022)

If I post a repeater suck it up. I’m sleeping in a chair every night and have mad cabin fever😂😎🤬


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 25, 2022)

On today’s installment of “A Stroll Downtown” with your host, Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 we have a Colt Military Collectable. M4 clone 14.5 pinned and welded, thanks ATF. Plan is to put this and the M18 in a professionally laser cut Pelican. Like a shadow box to commentate the switch to the M18 and a gift to me to thank me for my service😎 I can’t decide if it needs and ACOG or an Aimpoint Comp4. Which would be more correct?


----------



## “The Old Man” (Aug 25, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> On today’s installment of “A Stroll Downtown” with your host, Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 we have a Colt Military Collectable. M4 clone 14.5 pinned and welded, thanks ATF. Plan is to put this and the M18 in a professionally laser cut Pelican. Like a shadow box to commentate the switch to the M18 and a gift to me to thank me for my service😎 I can’t decide if it needs and ACOG or an Aimpoint Comp4. Which would be more correct?View attachment 40395View attachment 40396View attachment 40397


Comp M4, from what I kinda know about such things.


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 25, 2022)

I'd go with the Aimpoint.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 26, 2022)

Comp4 or Comp4s or does is matter?


----------



## “The Old Man” (Aug 26, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> Comp4 or Comp4s or does is matter?


Go with the M4s, it was adopted as the M68 around 12-13 years ago. So should be correct. I am almost thinking if you want period correct. An M2 CCO would be closer to correct. However, the M4s is a superior optic.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Sep 10, 2022)

So as you all know I’m bored and stuck in the house. So I have about 6 guns I’m going to finish. This is one. Have a few more parts but this is the bare bones build. Thots?😂


----------



## Archangel27 (Oct 8, 2022)

So I'm tracking that my AR is on the way and is being registered with the FFL.  Hopefully by Monday we can get everything finalized.

Probably also going to pick up an M17 for practice as well soon.  Thanks so much for everyone's help and advice when it comes to it.  Now to get some range time and dry firing practice.


----------



## Archangel27 (Oct 10, 2022)

Now all I need is literally everything else lol.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 11, 2022)

I fucking need this...


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 11, 2022)

that is actually pretty damn cool!


----------



## Muppet (Oct 11, 2022)

Kraut783 said:


> that is actually pretty damn cool!



Right!


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 11, 2022)

Went down the rabbit hole a little on the tactical musket and ran into this....



I don't know anything about the guy in the video, but the rifle seems to be a neat little package.






Saw that garand thumb had a vid on them too....had no idea about making a lever action tactical.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 11, 2022)

Kraut783 said:


> Went down the rabbit hole a little on the tactical musket and ran into this....
> 
> View attachment 40721
> 
> ...



I've been thinking about doing a similar build as a bush hunting gun.


----------



## Archangel27 (Oct 17, 2022)

I bit the bullet and got the M17 too.  So that is over now and I can spend money on other things.  Like ammo.


----------



## Salt USMC (Oct 17, 2022)

Kraut783 said:


> Went down the rabbit hole a little on the tactical musket and ran into this....
> 
> View attachment 40721
> 
> I don't know anything about the guy in the video, but the rifle seems to be a neat little package.


Thats Chris Costa!  He was in those old Magpul Dynamics videos


----------



## Gunz (Nov 3, 2022)

Back in business with the M1 and Mini 30


----------



## Viper1 (Nov 3, 2022)

Skeet and trap range at Fort Leavenworth is legit.


----------



## The Quartermaster (Nov 13, 2022)

I think that I need a rail riser, but all of ADM's R height is OOS, meanwhile Larue I am undecided on.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 14, 2022)

The Quartermaster said:


> I think that I need a rail riser, but all of ADM's R height is OOS, meanwhile Larue I am undecided on.


I've had good luck with LaRue.


----------



## The Quartermaster (Nov 29, 2022)

So I'm trying a different and newer way to offset a back up red dot sight. Instead of the traditional offset or the piggyback, I'm using the Parallel Mount, ACOG from Forward Controls Design. There will be an LPVO version.

https://www.forwardcontrolsdesign.com/pma-parallel-mount-acog.html

I've tried it with the TA31, wasn't a fan of the side shadow in the FOV from it. But it's definitely faster than the piggybacked RMR up top as a secondary.






However, I tried it out with an XSP2, and I kind of like it there. The riser is a placeholder until I can get gun money to buy the Unity FAST Eotech riser and FAST Omni magnifier FTC mount.

It really is faster than an offset or piggybacked red dot, or any BUIS offset or traditional placement.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Nov 29, 2022)

The Quartermaster said:


> So I'm trying a different and newer way to offset a back up red dot sight. Instead of the traditional offset or the piggyback, I'm using the Parallel Mount, ACOG from Forward Controls Design. There will be an LPVO version.
> 
> https://www.forwardcontrolsdesign.com/pma-parallel-mount-acog.html
> 
> ...


   As to the issue of speed of acquisition. Of the secondary sighting system. This setup is hard to beat. As the high riser has a rear sight in it. I removed the worthless front sight. That was in the mount, only 1.25" sight radius. ther is a fixed Troy out front. 
   I had thought long and, hard about getting an LPVO. However, in the area where I am. The 3x FTS magnifier works great. For the distances I may need to shoot this particular weapon. 
   Gotta admit it is funny looking at two RDS. Sitting as they do in that configuration. But, hey who says that a BUS. Cannot be a redundancy of the primary. 
   Very nice weapons by the way👍


----------



## The Quartermaster (Dec 3, 2022)

“The Old Man” said:


> As to the issue of speed of acquisition. Of the secondary sighting system. This setup is hard to beat. As the high riser has a rear sight in it. I removed the worthless front sight. That was in the mount, only 1.25" sight radius. ther is a fixed Troy out front. View attachment 41019View attachment 41020
> I had thought long and, hard about getting an LPVO. However, in the area where I am. The 3x FTS magnifier works great. For the distances I may need to shoot this particular weapon.
> Gotta admit it is funny looking at two RDS. Sitting as they do in that configuration. But, hey who says that a BUS. Cannot be a redundancy of the primary.
> Very nice weapons by the way👍


I was able to sight that rifle in today and with both dots. I did the H1 on the PMA at 100 yards and the XPS2 on the ADM riser at 50 yards. I'm now in disagreement that the Unity irons is the best way nor the fastest as I had a friend's son, age 15 use it. He was able to make hits using both sights at both the 100 and 200 yard ten inch gongs with zero issues.

If your case use involves night vision passive aiming, then the FCD PMA won't be for you and would be better suited using either an ACOG or an LPVO with a piggybacked NVG capable dot, or just a night vision height red dot mount like the Unity.

This is better way to have a secondary, faster to use than fixed or BUIS irons at either traditional or offset placements, and faster to transition to than any offset back up red dots. This wasn't meant to replace Unity mounts for those wanting an NVG height passive red dot. Gotta have an open mind though, to get it.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Dec 3, 2022)

The Quartermaster said:


> I was able to sight that rifle in today and with both dots. I did the H1 on the PMA at 100 yards and the XPS2 on the ADM riser at 50 yards. I'm now in disagreement that the Unity irons is the best way nor the fastest as I had a friend's son, age 15 use it. He was able to make hits using both sights at both the 100 and 200 yard ten inch gongs with zero issues.
> 
> If your case use involves night vision passive aiming, then the FCD PMA won't be for you and would be better suited using either an ACOG or an LPVO with a piggybacked NVG capable dot, or just a night vision height red dot mount like the Unity.
> 
> This is better way to have a secondary, faster to use than fixed or BUIS irons at either traditional or offset placements, and faster to transition to than any offset back up red dots. This wasn't meant to replace Unity mounts for those wanting an NVG height passive red dot. Gotta have an open mind though, to get it.


If it is faster for you then that is all that matters. Not saying that I wouldn't try it.
Yes, I use NV.

Edited to add. The unity mount works better for me. Because my neck is fused from C3-7. I Should have mentioned that to begin with.


----------



## Salt USMC (Friday at 8:42 AM)

Century AP5.  Picked this up a few weeks back when the price came down under $1k.  After breaking it in a little it shoots great.  Now I just need my form 1 to come back!


----------

